# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Lymphome chez le chien

## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Ma chienne Bambou, une cane corso de bientôt 5 ans, présente de gros ganglions sur tout le corps, elle a perdu également du poids et elle vomit depuis une semaine .
Le véto a réalisé une biopsie ganglionnaire il y a une semaine, les résultats sont pour demain (je croise les doigts !)
J'ai essayé de trouver un maximum d'informations concernant les traitements possibles, à priori la chimio peut bien marcher !! 
Si certains d'entre vous, ont un chien atteint de lymphome et qui est sous chimio, je souhaiterais connaitre le noms des produits utilisés et la fréquence des traitements.
J'habite en Guadeloupe et je ne pense pas qu'il existe sur l'île un véto spécialisé en oncologie, du coup tout témoignage et conseil sont les bienvenus.
Pas facile de choisir pour ma puce : chimio ou pas ? 
J'espère quand même avoir une bonne nouvelle demain, je vous tiendrais au courant, mais en attendant n'hésitez pas à m'écrire car le temps presse pour Bambou dans le cas où le résultat serait positif
 ::  
Merci d'avance pour votre soutient et témoignages    ::

----------


## Bambou06

Merci pour ta réponse, en fait j'ai déjà lu tout ça hier et je suis bien triste pour tous ces chiens.
Je voulais savoir si depuis il y avait eu d'autres témoignages et surtout être éclairée sur la chimio et les produits utilisés, car cette réponse été donnée en MP.
J'aurais les résultats dans quelques heures.....

----------


## Bambou06

Bambou a bien un lymphome B    ::   , j'ai vraiment besoin de vos témoignages et expériences diverses sur le sujet.
A bientôt j'espère.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,nous venons d'apprendre la meme mauvaise nouvelle pour notre chienne Teva (bouvier bernois)
Ganglions enflés dans le cou,analyses et prises de sang
Elle n'avait pas trop d'appétit depuis quelques jours et elle halete beaucoup
Nous ne savons pas non plus quoi faire,chimio? ou la laissée tranquille?
Teva a 8 ans
Nous sommes perdus et effondrés
Que faire?
Merci de vos réponses,expériences,ect...

----------


## Bambou06

Désolé pour votre chienne, saloperie de Cancer !!!

Nous allons tenter la chimio sur Bambou dés la semaine prochaine, afin de voir si elle la supporte et surtout ne pas perdre de temps.... Bambou est encore en assez bonne forme, je préfère du coup commencer le plus vite possible.

Dans plusieurs forums on trouve des témoignages où les propriétaires de chiens disent que la chimio a bien fonctionné, je croise les doigts pour que se soit le cas de Bambou.

Bon courage à vous c'est pas facile, tenez moi au courant.

----------


## porcigarou

Bonjour, ma femelle golden de 9 ans Saphie souffre d'un lymphome de type B depuis 9 mois. 
Voici son parcours : 
En juillet 2010, j'ai senti les ganglions du cou de machienne très enflés à la palpation. Elle n'avait pas d'autres symptomes, en plaine former. Rendez-vous donc chez le véto, suspicion de lymphome, premier choc pour moi...
Le vétérinaire a donc réalisé une ponction des gamglions lymphatiques, et la mauvaise nouvelle est tombée : lymphome de type B de haut grade de malignité. Nous avions 2 solutions : les soins palliatifs avec une durée de vie de 6 semaines ou la chimiothérapie. Je ne pouvais me résoudre à perdre ma chienne si vite, j'ai opté pour la chimio!
Nous avons la chance d'avoir un centre de cancérologie vétérinaire à proximité de mon domicile.
Dès le premier rendez-vous avec la cancérologue, nous avons lancé la chimio. Il faut aller vite car c'est un cancer qui se propage rapidement.
La première phase est une phase d'induction : elle dure 7 semaines. Chaque semaine une molécule ou deux est injectée soit par perfusion avec hospitalisation de 24 heures, soit par cachets à la maison.
Puis on arrive à une phase de maintenance avec chimio en alternance tous les 15 jours : une fois de l'oncovin en injection à la clinique, et une fois de l'endoxan en cachets à la maison.

Hélas nous avons appris il y a 15 jours en faisant une échographie de contrôle que le cancer s'est réveillé : sur des ganglions intra abdominal. Nous avons donc relancé une phase de chimio plus intensive...

La première rémission a duré 9 mois, 9 mois de bonheur où j'ai profité un maximum de la présence de Saphie, si nous arrivons à nouv"eau à "rendormir" le cancer, la rémission sera moins longue...

J'ai beaucoup de mal à gérer émotionnellement, on vit en comptant les mois...Mais ça vaut le coup car les chiens supporte bien la chimio.

Prévoyez également un très gros budget... J'ai arrêté de compter depuis que j'ai dépassé le seuil des 2000 euros...

Je garde toutes les informations sur le traitement de Saphie depuis le début. Si vous avez de plus d'infos.
Bon courage pour cette dure épreuve...

----------


## aurlie

Je ne peux hélas pas t'apporter d'infos concernant ce matin.

Je te souhaite néanmoins beaucoup de courage   :amour: 
J'ai une cane qui a un autre cancer.
Pourrais-tu nous mettre une petite photo de Bambou ?

 :bisous3:

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,merci pour toutes ces infos
Nous avons emmener notre chienne Teva aujourd'hui (école vétérinaire de Marcy L' Etoile)
Le cancérologue a gardée la chienne afin de realiser des examens plus poussés
Ponction rate et foie,prise de sang,et on attaque de suite la chimio
Lymphome B de haut grade également
Il la garde jusqu'a jeudi prochain,afin de recuperer ces excrements et urines qui sont tres toxiques pour l'homme et animaux,ainsi voir également les premieres reactions
Nous sommes confiants car c'est une chienne formidable qui a deja eu des soucis de santé (embolie céphalo rachidien en Decembre 2009,avec paralysie totale des membres inferieures (d'apres le véto 6 mois à 1an avant de s'en remettre) Nous lui avons fait de la physiothérapie nous meme à la maison et en 2 mois elle remarchait seule(elle n'a gardée aucuns symptomes)
Tous les soins et l'amour que nous avons donner à notre chienne tous ce temps fut sa guérison rapide
(massages de 2 heures par jour matin et soir,chaque pattes,exercices au coucher comme si elle marchait,elle se laissait faire une vraie creme notre doudounette.
Et là en Decembre 2010,Cystotomie (cailloux dans la vessie)
elle s'est remit tres bien des le lendemain de son opération
C'est une chienne pleine de vie,qui à envie de vivre,et qu'on aime énormément
On fera tout pour elle ,dans la limite,ou elle ne souffre pas
Pour la chimio le cancérologue nous a dit que 80% des chiiens supportaient tres bien la chimio
et que l'esperance de vie était de 17 mois en moyenne,pour des stats fait il y a 10 ans.
Qu'il y a beaucoup de progres dans ce domaine
On y croit,demain je vais passer lui faire des ptites papouilles
Bon courage à vous et caresses à votre chienne
On se tient au courant
cordialement
Sylvie

----------


## mofo

Bambou06 et sylvie11, bon courage à vous, il faut garder l'espoir car si on baisse les bras avant de commencer ça pourra pas marcher et le chien le ressent, alors PLEIN D ESPOIR ça va aller !!!!

----------


## sylvie11

Merci,pour nous il est hors de question de les baissés
On t'aime ma Teva !

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou
Je voudrais mettre une photo de notre Teva,mais je n'y arrive pas
Un modo peut -il m'aider?
merci

----------


## aurlie

m'envoyer la photo [email=staffie002@yahoo.fr:2fc7e48c]staffie002@yahoo.fr[/email:2fc7e48c] et je la mettrai ,)

----------


## caro.

je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage    ::   ::  


j'ai perdu ma chienne il y a 5 mois maintenant du même type de lymphome, c'était une chienne agée et fatiguée qui avait déjà assez souffert dans la vie, c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'avais pas tenté une chimio    ::  


en esperant que tout se passe pour le mieux pour votre chienne et pour vous    ::

----------


## sylvie11

Merci pour votre soutien à tous
Je viens de vous envoyez la photo staffie
merci

----------


## Bambou06

Merci à tous pour votre soutien et pour les infos, c'est réconfortant et ça m'aide à tenir bon, pas facile comme épreuve pur nos chiens et pour nous.

Bambou attaque demain : KIDROLASE et PERF  d'ONCOVIN, mais le véto me la rend de suite, j'habite en Guadeloupe et malheureusement pour Bambou pas de spécialiste comme en métropole, mais mon véto a été super gentil, il a téléphoné à plusieurs reprises à des confrères spécialisés en métropole, donc normalement cela devrait bien se passer, mais je vous avoue que je stress et je vais rester toute la journée à côté de ma puce demain   :amour3: 

Je vous tiendrez au courant, je croise les doigts aussi pour Teva et vous souhaite bon courage.

Je vais essayer de mettre une photo de Bambou et si je n'y arrive pas je vous l'envoie par mail.

Merci encore    ::

----------


## aurlie

Voici les miss  :amour: 

Bambou





Teva

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,
merci pour les photos,c'est sympa
Je passe voir ma Teva en fin de matinée,je laisserais un message ce soir tard
Courage à Bambou de tout coeur avec vous
Sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Quelques infos sur la phase d'induction de la chimiothérapie : sa durée varie entre 6 à 12 semaines, les protocoles de polychimiothérapie font intervenir différents agents cytotoxiques : l'asparaginase, vincristine, cyclophosphamide, prednisolone, adriamycine et cytarabine.

La première injection de Saphie a eu lieu le 27 juillet 2010 : les médicaments utilisés furent : vincristine et paronal. S'ajoute à ceux-ci du bay*******, dexa et megalosone.

Le seul effet secondaire que j'ai pu  remarquer pour Saphie est la fatigue, les jours qui suivent la chimio, elle dort beaucoup. J'évite donc les grandes promenades lors de ces jours-là. 

Il faut aussi que le chien puisse faire ses besoins régulièrement pour éviter les cyctites et brûlures dûes aux médicaments. Et si vous récupérer l'animal tout de suite après la chimio (ce qui n'est pas autorisé normalement), ramasser ses déjections avec des gants, et diluer l'urine en versant de l'eau.

Bon courage, j'espère que la phase d'induction fonctionnera bien et que la rémission sera la plus longue possible.

----------


## Bambou06

Merci pour les photos    :Embarrassment: k:  c'est sympa d'avoir les bouilles de nos puces sur le forum.

Téva est très belle, j'espère qu'elle va bien aujourd'hui !

Bambou est fatiguée ce matin, mais bon on y va quand même ..... je vais lui donner son smecta en prévention des brûlures gastrique et elle aura de l'eau de coco en diurétique tout à l'heure.

Pour les selles toxiques personne ne m'a prévenu mais je ferais très attention surtout que nous avons aussi un vieux chien et un vieux matou donc il est hors de question qu'ils risquent quoique se soit.

Bon je vous laisse mission jardinage avant d'emmener la puce afin de ramasser les crottes des chiens et de tondre le gazon, ça sera alors plus facile de repérer les crottes de Bambou par la suite. 

Je vous écris ce soir et merci encore à tous, j'espère que Bambou sera aussi solide que Saphie fasse au traitement    ::   mais j'y crois    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mofo

rhooo les bonnes boubouilles !!!!!    ::  

ne stress  pas pour bambou (oui facile à dire) elle va le ressentir, mais ça va aller !!!!!  plein d'ondes positives !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bambou06

Bambou a été super mignonne, elle n'a pas bronché : ni pour l'intra-musculaire, ni pour la perfusion.

Maintenant mission repos et caresse au programme !! 

Prochaine étape dans une semaine pour l'endoxan.

Le véto m'a quand même dit de me préparer au pire malgré le traitement, à cause du haut grade de son cancer, mais nous on y croit et Bambou est une battante alors ça va aller    :Embarrassment: k: 

Sinon désolé car parfois je fais quelques fautes d'orthographe, je vais essayer de me relire dorénavant.

Comment va Téva ?

A bientôt et merci encore à tous 

 ::

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,je suis allée voir ma puce aujourd'hui,elle était trop contente,on est aller faire une ballade d'1 heure 
Trop de peine lorsqu'il a fallut la ramenée dans le service.
Je suis retournée ce soir,ils lui ont fait un prélevement de la moelle osseuse (sous anesthesie locale) puis echographie
La rate et foie sont bien touchés,et ils lui ont commencés la chimio
Elle allait bien,mais là ballade interdite apres chimio,car ils veulent absolument recuperer ces excrements et son urine car tres toxiques (attention pour les compagnons de Bambou et pour vous également il faut mettre des gants)
On lui a apporter des gateaux,elle a tout croquer tres rapidement,je reconnais bien ma gourmande
Elle n'a pas beaucoup mangé ces croquettes ce matin
Voila je retourne demain là voir et connaitre les resultats de sa moelle osseuse
Nous devrions la recupérée vendredi matin
C'est tres déchirant de la laissée et de devoir partir,mais je veux qu'elle voit qu'on est là et qu'on la soutient à fond
A demain on y croit!!

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou à tous,

Bambou a eu une journée très difficile hier, elle ne se levait plus et se faisait même pipi dessus, on était très inquiet. 

Mais depuis ce matin, cette demoiselle fait des sauts de cabris, elle a mangé ses croquettes de très bon appétit, on a même joué ensemble, son petit bout de queue n'arrête pas de remuer en notre présence et elle a retrouvé sa bouille des jours "ON"    :Embarrassment: k: 

Je surveille de prés la taille de ses ganglions, le véto m'ayant dit que, si ils dégonflent dans les jours qui viennent ça sera un bon pronostic......

C'est vraiment pas évident de la récupérer après la chimio, c'est très stressant pour nous car on a peur qu'elle réagisse mal à son traitement et puis je traque caca et pipi avec mes gants et produits désinfectants !!!! mais bon d'un autre coté je comprend la tristesse de la maîtresse de Téva quand elle doit ramener après sa balade, la puce chez le véto !!! Je crois que j'aurais eu beaucoup de mal à la laisser aussi ! car derrière ses 46kg Bambou est un gros bébé 
 ::  
Comment vont nos copines Saphie et Téva ? j'espère qu'elles s'accrochent !!! pourriez vous nous mettre une photo de Saphie également ?

Courage à tous    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## porcigarou

Bonjour,

j'ai envoyé une photo de Saphie pour pouvoir l'ajouter au sujet.

J'ai déposé Saphie ce matin pour sa chimio par injection, sa prise de sang était impeccable, elle est en pleine forme.
je la récupère demain matin et j'enchaîne avec mon autre chienne Thémis pour ses fistules anales.
je crois que je vais avoir droit à une carte VIP chez les vétérinaires de la région lol.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir,des nouvelles de Teva
Elle a eu donc sa premiere chimio hier,et tout vas bien,elle ne semblait pas fatiguée.
Par contre elle ne voulait pas manger,ni hier matin,hier soir,et rien ce matin
Je suis allée la voir et j'ai demandé qu'on m'apporte sa gamelle,je suis arriver avec un ptit sac de gateaux,que j'ai écrasé dans ces croquettes,et là ma titoune s'est régalée.
Par contre toujours pas de pipi,elle se retient car comme elle doit faire dans un endroit particulier et que c'est une chienne hyper propre dur dur,je ne pouvais pas là sortir.
Ils lui ont fait une ponction de la moelle osseuse également qui n'est pas touchée ouf !
Apres un appel téléphonique ce soir,enfin elle avait urinée !
Voila,ils nous annoncent une rémission de 14 mois + ou - ce sont des statistiques
On la récupere demain,j'ai trop hate!!
Puis 1 nouvelle injection la semaine prochaine,puis toutes les semaines pendant 1 mois,et apres 1 toute les 3 semaines.
Contente que Bambou va bien à bientot
Sylvie    ::

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,Teva est de retour à la maison,elle va bien,ces grosseurs aux niveau des ganglions ont fondus,on ne sent plus rien,c"est tres encourageant nous a dit le véto 
Nous sommes tres contents
Arrivée à la maison elle a courut faire ces celles de suite,que nous avons ramassées avec precaution
Par contre pas trop d'appétit,ce soir elle aura le droit à son steack haché avec des pates
Elle est joyeuse ,contente d'avoir retrouvée sa maison et ces compagnons.
Nous la ramenons donc la semaine prochaine pour nouvelle chimio et la récuperons 24h apres
Tout cela est tres positif !!!!        ::    et j'espere que ça va durer,elle est sous corticoide tous les jours
A bientot
Sylvie   :amour: 
des nouvelles de Staffie svp et Bambou

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,

Trés contente que Téva soit enfin rentrée chez elle et qu'elle aille bien    :Embarrassment: k: 

Bambou a une pêche d'enfer, elle court partout, n'arrête pas de vouloir jouer, elle boude un peu ses croquettes mais pas longtemps    ::  

Tous ses ganglions ont disparu, nous sommes tellement content, on retrouve vraiment notre puce avec sa bouille de clown, à chercher la bêtise à faire et limite un peu capricieuse : Bambou quoi !!!

J'espère que Saphie récupère bien de sa chimio !

Pour nous aussi prochaine chimio mercredi mais cette fois ci tout le monde sera détendu     ::  

Bon week end de pâques à tous !

On a toujours pas de photo ni de nouvelle de Saphie, j'espère que tout va bien   :?

----------


## porcigarou

J'ai passé ma journée dhier à la clinique vétérinaire : tout d'abord le matin avec Saphie.
Je l'ai récupéré en pleine forme, avec une petite frayeur en la voyant arriver, elle avait un grand pansement tout autour de l'abdomen et une collerette. J'ai eu très peur. Mais en fait le vétérinaire a enregistré son coeur pendant 24 heures pour vérifier qu'elle supportait bien la chimio. Le pansement servait à tenir les électrodes et la collerette à éviter qu'elle ne les arrache.
La première chose qu'elle a fait en rentrant à la maison c'est avaler ses croquettes! Son plaisir c'est manger! Elle n'a jamais perdu l'appétit et j'avoue que je n'hésite pas à lui servir double ration car elle a quand même perdu du poids. (elle avait de bonnes réserves comme tout golden qui se respecte)
Prise de sang dans une semaine pour voir si on injecte la dernière molécule.

Je suis ensuite retournée à la clinique avec Thémis mon berger allemand pour ses fistules anales. J'y ai passé 2 heures 30, car Thémis ne se laisse pas ausculté, il faut la tranquilliser, mais elle résiste beaucoup et la double dose est de rigueur! Mais nous sommes arrivés à un examen. La situation nest pas catastrophique : elle a été rasé pour éviter la macération. Le vétérinaire ma prescrit un traitement avec des médicaments humains car le traitement avec latopica est hors de pris pour un chien de cette taille. Là on arrive à un traitement qui compte 214 euro par mois cest déjà plus abordable, et on a de bonnes chances de maîtriser les fistules.
Entre Saphie et Thémis la facture fut lourde hier (700euro), heureusement à la maison tout le monde aime les pâtes. Lol. Mais le résultat en vaut la peine : Saphie est en pleine forme, il lui reste quelques mois encore à partager avec nous, et nous allons en profiter au maximum, quant à Thémis la priorité cest de diminuer la douleur car les fistules anales sont des lésions très douloureuses ! Vu les progrès que cette chienne a fait tout au long de sa vie (elle avait de gros troubles du comportement), elle mérite quon la soigne.
Voilà, suite des aventures la semaine prochaine.

----------


## porcigarou

Dur, dur cette fois :

La dernière molécule injectée jeudi est l'adriblastine. Saphie ne l'avait pas eu la dernière fois dans son protocole car ce médicament peut provoquer des problèmes cardiaques, Saphie ayant un léger souffle au cur nous l'avions évité à l'époque. 
Mais pour mettre toutes les chances de notre côté cette fois le vétérinaire l'a utilisé (c'est pour cela que Saphie a eu un contrôle du cur pendant la chimio : ça s'appelle un Holter chimiothérapique).

Du coup, grosse fatigue, et problèmes digestifs. Hier, elle n'a pas voulu ses croquettes du matin (très très rare pour ma nounou!), elle est tout de suite sortie, a fait plusieurs selles pour finir un peu en diarrhée, puis vomissements
Elle a été très fatigué durant la journée. En cours daprès-midi, elle a réclamé à manger, je lui ai donc donné des croquettes quelle a mangé avec peu dappétit néanmoins
La gamelle du soir na pas eu un gros succès.
Ce matin je me suis levée tôt car une odeur suspecte ma réveillé : Saphie a fait ses besoins dans la maison, cest quelle est vraiment mal car même quand elle était chiot, elle na jamais fait dans la maison. 
Jespère que ça va aller, ma pauvre nounou est une chienne extra, et elle na vraiment pas mérité ça !!!

----------


## Bambou06

Je suis bien triste d'apprendre que Saphie a beaucoup de mal à se remettre de ce nouveau protocole    ::  

On m'a prévenu effectivement que chez les grands chiens, l'adriblastine est nocive pour le coeur.........

Je suis de tout coeur avec vous et je croise les doigts pour que Saphie reprenne le dessus, un bon courage à vous et un gros calin à Saphie.

J'espère que Thémis va bien mieux !!!

Tenez nous au courant et encore une fois plein plein de courage.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,des nouvelles de Teva
Nous l'avons emmenés ce matin,pour sa deuxieme chimio
Avons vu l'oncolongue et était plutot content du résultat,car ces ganglions ne sont plus enflés,disparus tres rapidement
Elle a repris 1kgs 500 en peu de temps(nous lui avons donnés pas mal de féculents,steacks,fromages)
Elle avait la peche toute la semaine (pas de diarhée,ni vomissements) Pourvu que ça dure !!!!
Nous la récuperons demain soir
et donnerons des nouvelles
Nous avons annulés nos vacances de cet été,on va s'occuper de toi
A bientot
Tiens bon ma doudounette !!!!!!!!    ::  
Des nouvelles de Bambou ?

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir
Teva est de retour à la maison
Nous sommes allés la recuperée ce soir apres ces 24H à l'école Véto
Elle va bien,bon résultat de la prise de sang,bien supporté sa 2eme chimio
Tout ceci est tres encourageant
 :Embarrassment: k: 
Selle ,un peu molle ce matin mais pas de diarhée ,ni de vomissements,tant mieux
Toujours aussi contente de nous voir,ça fait plaisir
En + elle a repris du poids (grace aux bonnes pates de sa maitresse lol)
A bientot 
Sylvie    ::

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour, 

Bambou a eu sa seconde chimio ce matin, 5 cps d'ENDOXAN. Elle a perdu du poids 1,5 kg en 1 semaine !!  je crois que comme Sylvie je vais lui concocter de bons petits plats.

Pour le moment tout va bien, elle est moins fatiguée que la semaine dernière après sa première chimio.

Par contre j'ai une question aux propriétaires de Téva et Saphie, le véto souhaite remplacer l'adriamycine ( trop nocive pour le coeur )par la farmorubicine. Mais en regardant sur le Vidal, e me rends compte qu' il y a quand même des risques importants pour le coeur avec la farmorubicine.Comme Bambou a eu des problèmes cardiaque jeune je tiens à faire super attention !!! 

Pouvez vous m'aider en me disant si Saphie a déjà eu de la Farmorubicine ou si Téva va en avoir dans son protocole de chimio SVP ???? Dans le cas contraire est ce que je peux connaître le protocole que va suivre Téva.

Mon inquiétude vient du fait que mon véto  ne soit pas spécialisé en cancéro, je ne veux pas faire de boulette avec ma puce.

J'espère que Saphie va mieux et je suis ravie pour Téva.

A bientôt

----------


## sylvie11

Désolée,je ne peux répondre à vos questions pour le moment,car je vous avoue que je ne connais pas les noms des produits qu'ils injectent à ma chienne,mais je vais me renseignée.
Je lui donne juste du Mégasolone 20 le soir 2 comprimés.
Pour ce qui est de la nourriture,Teva avait perdue quelques kilos et à repris 1kgs 600 en 1 semaine
Je lui donne des pates ou,du riz,ou de la semoule,du riz soufflé mélangé avec ces croquettes (spéciale Struvite,pour éviter les cailloux ) de retour, apres sa chimio ,elle a le droit à son steack haché,et des morceaux de fromage,elle adore la coquinette ! et 1 cuillere d'huile Isio 4 (riche en Oméga 3)
Elle a bon appétit et c'est super important
Bien sur,on fait attention à son poids quand meme
A bientot
Caresses à Bambou

----------


## Bambou06

Merci beaucoup Sylvie, je veux bien que vous preniez des renseignements concernant les molécules administrées à Téva, je vous avoue que je suis pas mal stressée concernant la FARMORUBICINE.

Sinon une dernière question, Bambou a des fuites urinaires depuis sa 1ere chimio, avez vous observé les même symptômes chez Téva ?

Nous n'avons pas de nouvelles de Saphie, j'espère que tout va bien !

Courage à tous et carresses aux puces    ::

----------


## porcigarou

Saphie allait mieux lundi et mardi, mais hier mercredi, de nouveau diarrhées et vomissements. Jai donc reculé la chimio daujourdhui à mardi prochain pour lui laisser le temps de récupérer un peu. Aujourdhui ça va mieux, elle remange normalement.
Jai recherché dans le dossier de Saphie le protocole initial, le voici :

27 juillet 2010 = vincristine/paronal/dexa/bay*******/megalosone
4 août 2010 = cyclophosphamide comprimé
13 août 2010 = mitoxantrone 1 mg
19 août 2010 = clavaseptin 500mg 
24 août 2010 = oncovin
30 août 2010 = cyclophosphamide comprimé
7 septembre 2010 = mitoxantrone 1mg

Je ny trouve pas farmorubicine, donc je nai pas plus de renseignement à donner.
Pour les fuites urinaires, Saphie na pas eu de problèmes de cet ordre, mais il faut être vigilant surtout après ladministration de lendoxan qui peut provoquer de graves cystites. 
Pour le poids, Saphie pesait 42 kg en juillet 2010 (elle avait des stocks ! lol), aujourdhui elle en pèse 36. Elle a quand même bien maigri, mais elle était en surpoids à la base
Bon courage à Bambou et à Téva, et à leurs propriétaires.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Non, Teva n'a pas de fuite urinaire,je ne peux encore répondre pour son protocole car l'oncologue est en vacances,je ramene Teva mardi prochain pour sa 3 eme injection
Tout va bien ,elle a la forme,elle mange bien,surveillons ces selles,un peu molle parfois,et là on ajoute du SMECTA,mais jamais de diarhée
Ces analyses de sang sont basses,mais normales
A bientot des nouvelles
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Merci pour les infos    :Embarrassment: k: 

Nous avons prit notre décision hier et nous allons laisser tomber pour la Farmorubicine qui est trop toxique pour le coeur, Bambou a des antécédents cardiaque majeurs et donc nous ne voulons pas courir le risque de la perdre d'un arrêt cardiaque dans 10 jours. Nous allons donc utilisé les même molécules que Saphie lors de sa 1ère chimio.

Le véto nous a dit que sa rémission risquée d'être moins longue mais nous prenons le risque, pas facile comme choix et du coup on a prit un coup au moral mais bon on essaye de faire au mieux pour elle..... :crie: 

Sinon je suis inquiète car ses fuites urinaires augmentent encore, elle n'a pas l'air d'en souffrir mais est ce que cela ne cache pas une insuffisance rénale du aux traitements ??? mon véto ne comprend pas mais bon comme je vous l'ai dit c'est pas son domaine. Je vais lui en parler car je crois savoir que les produits utilisés en chimio  peuvent être très toxiques pour les reins !!!!

Sinon, j'ai modifié l'alimentation de Bambou pour qu'elle soit plus riche, je ne veux pas qu'elle reperde 1,5kg la semaine prochaine, la puce adore ça    ::   pas étonnant quand on la connait, elle est tellement gourmande !

Je croise les doigts pour que son incontinence urinaire ne cache pas une mauvaise nouvelle.....

Courage à tous et caresses aux filles !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir
Teva a eu sa 3 eme chimio cet apres midi
moins forte que la 2 eme,car les résultats de sang sont pas super,baisse de globules blancs,alors que la semaine derniere elle était 
à la limite
Elle a perdu encore du poids -500 g,elle pese 37 kgs
Nous la récuperons demain apres midi
Aussi non elle a passée 1 semaine sans probleme,pas de vomissements,ni diarhée,joueuse,gaie,et goulue
Comment vont Bambou et Saphie ?
sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

La diminution des globules blancs est quasi inévitable, Saphie aussi lors de son premier protocole a eu ce problème. Il suffit de décaler un peu les injections.
Pour la perte de poids, je pense qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à les gâter, je n'hésite pas à donner une grosse ration à Saphie, et j'avoue aussi qu'elle a le droit à des petits suppléments. Après tout je me dis qu'il lui reste quelques mois à vivre, alors autant qu'elle en profite...
Je l'ai déposée hier pour une injection d'oncovin, je la récupère aujourd'hui.
Elle avait repris du poil de la bête depuis la dernière injection qui avait été très difficile à supporter, j'avais d'ailleurs décalé de quelques jousrs la nouvelle injection.
Bon courage à Téva et Bambou!

----------


## oletta

bonjour
je lis vos messages et bon courage pour vos toutous
en ne qui me concerne la chimo a accéléré le déces de ma poupée 
elle a fait  sa première chimio sans aucun problème

 la seconde chimio trois semaines plus tard l'a fatigué j'ai donc stoppé  et deux mois aprés  cette seconde séance  j'ai du l'endormir

sans chimio elle aurait encore vécu un peu plus

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour, 80% des chiens supportent tres bien la chimio,ce cancer ne se guerit pas,mais aide le chien à vivre sa vie de chien,sans
douleur avec une rémission qui peut aller au dela de 17 mois.
Moi,j'y crois,de toute façon sans chimio,c'est 2 mois maxi de vie avec de la cortisone
Peut etre que votre chien son cancer était trop avancé.
Nous avons récupérée Teva,un vrai clown,elle est sortit avec sa laisse dans la gueule,en faisant un défilé dans le couloir,en remuant la queue
toute contente,c'est la premiere fois qu'elle agit ainsi.
Elle a fait sourire tout le monde.
Elle va bien ,bien mangé,bien supporté sa 3 eme chimio
Ils ont eu un probleme avec leur balance,du coup Teva n'a pas perdue de poids !! Youpi,contrairement à ce qui nous ont annoncé mardi.
Ce soir,elle a le droit à une super gamelle de haricots,semoule,steack haché
Ces selles sont impecs
Prochain rdv jeudi prochain,avec l'oncologue,pour faire le point
A bientot
sylvie    ::   :amour:

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis super contente pour Téva et Saphie    ::  

Bambou a eu sa 3ème chimio, aujourd'hui, ma louloute a reprit du poids ( 46,5 kg ), je suis super contente, il faut dire que je la gâte   ::  

Ses fuites urinaires étaient dues à une infection, elle est sous antibio depuis vendredi soir et tout va bien maintenant. Ses résultats sanguins ont montré une légère anémie mais ça n'a pas empêché l'injection d'oncovin de ce matin.

Ma puce a super bien réagit, elle a presque pas montré de signes de fatigue durant la journée contrairement aux autres fois et elle a mangé avec un appétit d'ogre !!!    :Embarrassment: k: 

4éme chimio mercredi prochain, croisons les doigts pour qu'elle continue a bien supporter le traitement .....

Est ce que Sylvie a pu avoir des infos concernant le protocole mit en place pour Téva ?

Bon courage pour la suite et caresses aux filles !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Super contente pour Bambou    :Embarrassment: k: 
Ce sont des battantes nos fifilles
Hier j'ai vu un étudiant,pour son protocole,il lui injecte de l'Oncovin + Mégasolone 1 et demi par jour
et un autre avec un X dedans,mais il parlait tellement vite que j'ai pas bien compris
Bref,il me prepare une liste détaillée de ces injections pour jeudi prochain.
En tous cas pas d'injection de ce produit,qui met des doutes à la maitresse de Bambou
Teva a bien mangé hier soir,bien dormie
Caresses aux filles
Sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir
Teva est fatiguée aujourd'hui,pas super bien mangé ce matin ni ce soir,elle
est tristounette
Je vais aller lui acheté un peu d'huile de foie de morue,il parait que c'est tres bon
A bientot

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Je suis inquiete Teva a tres mal dormie pas arreter de bouger et ne tenait pas en place,
elle haletait beaucoup,et n'a pas d'appétit depuis hier matin c'est pas la grande forme
ce matin elle a mangé (tres peu) et ce soir elle veut rien du tout,à part quelques gateaux
on a tout essayer,thon,fromage,steack,pates,haricots,boite,e  lle n'en veut pas.
Pas de fievre non plus.
Il a fait aujourd'hui sur Lyon,c'est peut etre ça
Staffie et Bambou ont elles eu déja ce genre d'attitude ?
J'espere que ça ira mieux demain,je ne souhaite pas qu'elle maigrisse trop,elle a les yeux fatigués
A bientot
Sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir
Bambou,voici le protocole de Teva
Elle a eu:
Kidrolase et Prednisolone
Oncovin ,Endoxan,Prednisolone
Oncovin et Prednisolone
Nous avons emmenés Teva ce mardi car ps beaucoup d'appétit
Apres une oscultation et prise de sang + radio tout vas bien ,rien d'anormal   :hein2: 
Un peu de diahrée
Attente de résultat pour une pyroplasmose (demain) et résultat du frottis
Ces globules blancs sont remontées,elle est maintenant dans la norme.rate foie tout est ok
Ils la gardent 24H voir 48H,sous perfusion pour la requinquée un peu.
Pas de chimio cette semaine de prévue.
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Merci beaucoup Sylvie    ::    c'est super gentil de ta part !! 

Je suis rassurée !!! j'ai donc avoir prit la bonne solution pour ma fille !!! Elle est aussi en semaine off, cette semaine ! 

Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus vite à tes messages mais je n'ai eu qu'une alerte mail aujourd'hui, je vais aller directement sur le site plus souvent car les alertes mail n'ont pas l'air de fonctionner tout le temps !!!

Bambou n'a pas eu de perte d'appétit, ni les autres symptômes de Téva, mais Bambou est habituée à la chaleur c'est une Guadeloupéenne !!    ::  

Si ses examens sont bons, je suis sure que tout va rentrer dans l'autre, elle a surement eu un gros coup de fatigue et peut être un peu chaud car en ce moment je crois savoir que l'été est arrivé plus tôt que prévu en métropole !

Quand chez nous il fait vraiment trop chaud, je mouille les chiens au jet d'eau et ils adorent et après grosses sieste à l'ombre !! à se reposer à l'ombre !!!  ils réclament même " la douche " quand je réalise un peu tard qu'ils ont vraiment très chaud. Et parfois je leur passe un gant mouillé sur le museau et le thorax pour les rafraichir sans les mouillés complètement.

Je croise les doigts pour que Téva se remette bien de son coup de fatigue mais je suis convaincue que ça va aller, elles sont costauds nos puces !!!

Des nouvelles de Saphie ?

A bientôt et courage     :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Je suis passé voir Teva aujourd'hui,nous avons fait une ballade,elle y reste jusqu' a demain.
Elle va bien,n'a plus de diarhée (presque plus) pas de chimio cette semaine
Ils l'ont mis sous perf,elle reprends la forme    ::  
Tous ces résultats sont bons;ils ne savent pas pourquoi elle a perdu l'appétit
A part nous dire que peut etre ,elle fait parti des 20% des chiens qui ne supportent pas la chimio,alors que les 2 premieres c'etait ok
Pas de pyro,tout est normal pour le frottis,radio ok,rate et foie
Globules blances au top 12 000 (norme de 6000 à 18 000) 
Donc mystere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Peut etre un coup de chaud !!!!
Pour la rafraichir,elle a le droit d'aller dans la piscine,mais l'eau n'était pas à la bonne température le week end dernier,elle adore nager   :amour: 
A+
Sylvie    ::

----------


## Bambou06

Waouuuuu ne surtout pas dire à bambou que sa copine Téva a le droit d'aller dans la piscine car pour elle c'est interdit !!!! et pourtant elle aimerait tant ..... Elle adore l'eau aussi.

Notre piscine n'a qu'une échelle pour remonter donc si on est pas là et qu'elle y va elle se noie du coup INTERDIT !!!  

Je suis sure que Téva va remonter la pente, elle a l'air solide la puce avec tout ce qu'elle a déjà traversé !!! Je croise les doigts pour elle mais je suis sure que c'est qu'un mauvais passage.

Caresse à la fille    ::  

Sinon Bambou a perdu toute une plaque de poil sur la fesse .... j'espère qu'elle ne va pas devenir chauve !!!!!!!!!! 

A bientôt    ::

----------


## porcigarou

Bonsoir,

Saphie continue son protocole, ses globules blancs étaients bas, mais le véto a quand même donné l'endoxan. Je dois juste la surveilller de près, et au moindre signe de problème, je dois l'emmener chez mon véto pour la mettre sous antibiotique.
Elle a retrouvé son apétit d'ogresse, et ça fait plaisir!!!

Je vois que Bambou et Téva se battent bien. il y a des hauts et des bas, c'est pas facile, courage!!!

La semaine prochaine on repart pour une injection d'adréblastine, j'avoue que ça m'inquiète un peu car la dernière fois Saphie l'avait mal supporté...
On verra bien et on croise les pattes..

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Teva est de retour chez elle apres 48 h de surveillance et d'examens.
Elle a retrouvée la forme,plus de diahrée,elle a retrouvée son appétit à l'école véto
Mais,hier soir elle n'a pas voulue manger
Donc,conclusion:
Je pense qu'elle se fiche un peu de notre figure !!!
et qu'elle fait des caprices,comme il lui donné de la paté super appétant à l'école,nous avons l'impression
qu'elle ne veut rien d'autre   :grrr: 
Le probleme ,comme il lui faut des croquettes pour éviter les calculs, dur dur
On s'est un peu fachés hier,ignorer toute la soirée.
Tous les examens sont bons,aucun probleme détecté et une note super salé !!!!!   :grrr: 
Notre piscine à un escalier,elle sait tres bien le descendre et le remonter sans probleme
Mais bon si elle mange pas elle en sera privé !  lol
A bientot
pour des nouvelles de la miss qui s'amuse avec nous,et évidement,nous fais tourner en bourrique
Caresses à Bambou et Saffie

----------


## Bambou06

Juste une idée pour contrecarrer la miss têtue !!! 

Pourquoi ne pas lui mettre une ou deux cuillères de pâté, mélangées à ses croquettes, elle aura l'odeur mais au final elle mangera bien sa ration de croquettes    ::  

Bon courage et caresses aux filles !

Des nouvelles de Saphie ?

@+

----------


## sylvie11

Nous avons essayés ,elle mange la paté et recrache une à une toutes les
croquettes en nous regardant   :grrr: 
Ajouter tous ce qui pouvait donner un peu + de gout,viandox,jus de viande,bouillon cube,fromage fondu mélangé,Nada    ::  
Ce matin ,on la forcée à manger avec une cuillere,en lui mettant dans la gueule,elle serrait la machoire,impossible de l'ouvrir
Ce soir le casse tete reprend,en esperant que Miss tetue daigne faire un effort
Sylvie

----------


## oletta

bonjour

 peut etre  ta chienne en a assez de toutes ces journées ^passées en clinique elle ne sait pas pourquoi

n'y a til pas sur le forum un comportementaliste qui pourrai dire si un chien peut en avoir ra le bol de ces hospitalisations répétés

----------


## porcigarou

Il est évident que les séjours répétés à la clinique ne sont pas forcement du goût de nos louloutes. Quand j'arrive sur le parking et que j'ouvre la voiture, Saphie est tout tremblante, ça m'attriste à chaque fois, mais je me dis que sans ça elle ne serait plus là depuis bien longtemps...
Ma chienne Thémis est une reine du "boude gamelle", au moindre stress, elle refuse de manger, je suis obligée parfois de lui donner les croquettes une à une...
Donc il est possible que Téva soit stressée en effet. C'est un choix cornélien, mais je pense que je lui donnerai de la pâté, en tout cas au moins pendant la phase d'induction de la chimiothérapie, pour qu'elle garde ses forces au maximum, puis dans la phase de maintenance, quand les séances s'espaceront, je repasserai progressivement aux croquettes.
J'avoue qu'au niveau alimentaire Saphie a tout les droits, il lui reste quelques mois à vivre, et la gourmandise est son petit péché, alors qu'elle profite!!!

----------


## oletta

bonjour
je précise que je veux froisser personne mais étant moi même passé par la je me demande ce que peuvent ressentir nos boules de poils
la mienne a été hospitalisé une fois  trois après midi sans dormir a la clinique et j'ai du mal a me pardonner ce fait..
si un véto ou un comportementaliste pouvait nous dire quelque chose

j'espère que vos toutous seront bien prolongés
..je ne veux plus repasser par ou je suis passée..
a la maison a telle l'air stressé?
caresse aux boules de poils qui nous donnent tant..

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Le temps passé à l'ecole véto est obligatoire,nous n'avons pas le choix,c'est sur que tous le mois de Mai c'est 1 fois par semaine,apres c'est 1 fois par mois.
Sans cela ,nous l'aurions déja perdue.
Si elle était stressée la bas,elle bouderait sa gamelle,hors c'est pas le cas,c à la maison qu'elle la boude.
Ce matin elle a mangée un peu,en faisant son tri dans sa gamelle
Je pense aussi que cela vient peut etre un peu de nous aussi,car on ne veut pas qu'elle maigrisse trop
Elle a deja perdue pas mal de kilos,et ça nous rends malade de l'avoir comme ça
On nous a dit qu'un Bouvier peut perdre jusqu'a 12 kgs,sachant qu' a ce jour,elle pese 35 kgs
sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Hello
Teva a retrouvée la peche,elle mange super bien
Mélange de croquettes avec  de  la paté en boites
elle adore
Ouffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
Une info pour Bambou et Saffie
Nous devions faire le rappel de ces vaccins,l'oncologue nous a dit que ça n'était pas la peine de lui faire,
car avec la chimio,ça ne sert à rien,de toute façon les vaccins sont efficaces pendant 2 ans
A bientot

----------


## porcigarou

Pour les vaccins c'est même déconseillé : il faut éviter tous les troubles du système immunitaire. Si on fait un vaccin alors que le système est affaibli, le chien risque de déclencher la maladie. Donc plus de vaccin avec un lymphome.
Il faut aussi faire attention à toute prise de médicaments, toujours vérifier. Nos toutous sont plus fragiles, il faut être vigilant.

J'emmène Saphie ce matin, j'angoisse un peu car le véto m'a parlé d'une nouvelle injection d'adréblastine, et Saphie a eu du mal à la supporter la dernière fois...

----------


## Bambou06

Tout d'abord je suis bien contente que Téva est enfin arrêtée de faire sa tête de mule et qu'elle remange de bonne appétit !!! 

Perso je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait qu'un chien peut manifester son ras le bol des traitements et hospitalisations mais étant donné qu'on ne peut pas leur expliquer le pourquoi du comment .... c'est notre rôle de maître de prendre les bonnes décisions pour leur santé et de s'y tenir tant que l'état de santé du chien nous le permet. Téva a peut être manifesté son ras le bol mais les traitements vont petit à petit s'espacer et tout rentrera dans l'ordre, d'un autre côté que faire ????? 

 Bambou a eu sa chimio hier, les analyses sont bonnes, elle a reprit 2kg nous sommes donc qu'à 2kg de son poids avant le cancer    :Embarrassment: k:  Elle a la pêche et mange de bonne appétit, je suis contente qu'elle réagisse aussi bien au traitement !! Son infection urinaire n'est plus qu'une histoire ancienne, elle vient de déclencher une petite mycose sur la fesse gauche mais qui est sous contrôle grâce à un anti mycotique  !

Il y a eu un petit heurt avec son véto, ce qui m'a un peu contrarié ...... comme on était en panne d'oncovin ( faut savoir qu'en Guadeloupe il y a des problèmes à trouver ce genre de produit ) et ne me proposant pas d'autres solutions  à part attendre 2 voir 3 semaines d'attente avant de reprendre la chimio, j'ai contacté une copine assistante véto qui m'a parlé d'un véto qui stocke les produits de chimio car il en fait assez souvent, je l'ai donc appelé et prit un RDV pour que Bambou est sa chimio comme convenu !!! Mon véto n'a pas compris et la mal prit et me faisant certaine réflexion pas très agréable, parce qu'à priori il aurait un flacon d'oncovin en réserve chez lui pour les urgence, mais alors pourquoi ne me l'a t'on pas dit plus tôt !!!!.
Pourtant je lui ai présenté la chose gentiment, je lui ai dit que ma priorité c'est que Bambou est sa chimio, qu'elle reviendrait la semaine prochaine mais que pour cette fois ci c'était avec un autre véto puisque lui avait les produits. Il n'a pas compris et il était tellement vexé qu'il ne m'a dit ni bonjour, ni au revoir     :hein2: 
Le véto d'hier a manifestement plus de connaissance concernant la chimiothérapie chez le chien, on a eu un bon contact avec lui, aussi bien moi que ma choupette mais du coup je ne sais plus quoi faire .... si vous avez des conseils ??

J'espère que Saphie a bien supporté son injection !! 

Caresses aux filles @+

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
C'est bien dommage qu'il l'ai mal  pris,moi je changerais sans hésiter 1 seule seconde,surtout si il en avait 
chez lui.
Je vois que Bambou se maintient dans son poids,c'est bien encourageant.    :Embarrassment: k: 
Nous avons amenés Teva aujour d'hui pour sa 4 eme chimio,prise de sang ok,globules blancs 12000 ok
Elle a repris 2 kgs,elle remange super bien,meme ces croquettes    ::  
C'est sa derniere chimio,apres ça sera toutes les 3 semaines    :Embarrassment: k: 
Ces ganglions vers les cuisses ont regonflés un peu,mais rien d'inquietant
A bientot

----------


## Beazul

Ma belle Chataigne, ma bienveillante griffon Korthals de 6 ans a un lymphome T. Je suis très triste et j'ai besoin de communiquer avec des personnes qui sont passées par cette épreuve.
ça a commencé par une boule dans le cou. J'ai pensé à un kyste ou une piqûre d'insecte et l'ai emmenée chez le vétérinaire. Il a fait une ponction, envoyé les prélèvements pour analyse, mais après avoir observé un échantillon au microscope, il m'a déjà parlé de lymphome et prescrit un traitement  corticoïde. 
Après confirmation du diagnostique par le labo, Chataigne a eu une première chimio le 11. Avant l'injection, le véto a fait une prise de sang. Peu de globules blancs constatés. Elle est restée 24 h chez le véto et je l'ai récupérée toute guillerette. Aucun souci gastrique et la boule avait diminué.
Mais lundi dernier, elle a décliné. Elle boitait, puis ne pouvait plus marcher, avait des soubresauts dans son sommeil, refusait de s'alimenter et semblait même avoir du mal à déglutir. Une catastrophe !
Retour chez le vétérinaire. Sans défenses immunitaires, elle avait attrapé une infection à un ganglion de la patte. Un traitement antibiotique en ai venu à bout en 2 jours, et je pense qu'elle continuera avec un bon moment. 
Hier, je l'ai emmenée consulter un cancérologue à l'école vétérinaire de Maison Alfort. Elle a eu un bilan complet. Ouf, pas d'atteinte des "organes nobles", mais plusieurs glandes atteintes à la gorge et plus un poil de globules blancs. Une leucémie est suspectée. 
Lundi prochain, les résultats d'analyses permettront d'en savoir plus. Une chimio mieux adaptée est prévue.
Ma pauvre chienne ! 
Elle boit beaucoup, urine beaucoup (à cause de la cortisone, m'a dit le véto) et a maintenant des diarrhées. Avez vous des idées pour remédier à ces troubles ? Eau de riz, yaourt, Smecta, ça marche chez les humains, mais je ne sais pas chez les chiens...

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Désolé pour votre Chataigne !! et bienvenue au Club    ::  

Mais soyez rassuré, les trois chiens sur ce forum qui sont sous chimio depuis plus d' 1 mois le supporte plutôt bien !!! 

Avant chaque chimio je donne à Bambou du smecta et en cas de diarrhée je mélange effectivement du riz avec ses croquettes, si elle boit beaucoup et urine beaucoup c'est tout à fait normal à cause des corticoides donc rien à faire pour cela...... 

Bambou a déclenché à cause de l'immunodépression des globules blancs, qu'entraîne la chimio, une infection urinaire et maintenant une mycose mais tout est sous contrôle, il est évident et conseillé tout de même d'être très vigilant et d'observer son chien de très prêt afin de déceler la moindre infection !!

Bon courage pour la suite mais si vous lisez la discussion depuis le début vous verrez par vous même que les trois puces s'en sortent pas mal avec tous ces traitements !!!

----------


## Beazul

Merci de votre réponse. Avant d'écrire sur ce forum, j'ai lu le fil. D'ailleurs, les 2 jours où Chataigne a été très mal, j'ai gardé en tête les messages relatant les bas et les hauts des toutounettes sous chimio de ce forum. 
J'espère que la mienne réagira bien aussi dans la durée.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour et bienvenue à Bazul
Nous avons recupérés Teva,en pleine forme c'est sa 4eme chimio
Oncovin,Endoxan,Mégasolone
Ce soir elle a dévorée sa gamelle et en a reclamée une deuxieme,que je lui ai donné avec plaisir
(gros bidon )
Smecta 30 mns apres son repas,car petite diarhée
Elle avait les flancs maigres,mais maintenant on ne voit plus rien 
Elle n'est pas fatiguée non plus,pourvu que ça dure
Pour répondre à Bazul,oui il faut lui donner du Smecta,apres les repas,je lui en donne 2 sachets à chaque fois,mélanger dans un verre d'eau,et aspirer avec une grosse seringue acheter en pharmacie
elle n'aime pas mais il faut
puis comme Bambou,je lui donne riz,pates,semoule
Prochaine chimio prevue dans 3 semaines et il lui feront une radio rate et foie
De quelle race est votre chienne ? pouvez vous mettre une photo
bon courage à vous et comme dit Bambou,nos fifilles s'en sortent pas trop mal
a bientot

----------


## Bambou06

Juste pour info,  

je donne le smecta à bambou avec un yaourt nature et elle adore ça !! du coup pas de guéguerre avec ma puce pour la prise de ses médicaments et les comprimés avec de la vache qui rit et là aussi ça passe tout seul    ::  

Caresses aux puces

----------


## porcigarou

bonjour, le type de lymphome de Chataigne est un peu différent il me semble puisqu'il s'agit d'un lymphome T, et non d'un B, il est donc probable que la chimiothérapie oit différente.
C'est un long combat qui s'annonce, mais ça vaut le coup, ma chienne Saphie se bat depuis bientôt un an, et elle est toujours en pleine forme (malgré quelques moments de fatigue après les chimio).
Saphie a eu sa 2ème injection d'adréblastine, ses globules blancs étaient bien remontées. Pour éviter les problèmes de la dernière fois, le véto lui a tout de suite prescrit un antivomitif à donner pendant 5 jours. Du coup pour le moment pas de nausées, et elle garde son apétit de glouton! Par contre vendredi, épisode de diahrée, donc smecta, et c'est rentré dans l'ordre. J'ai un peu galéré au début pour lui donner, mais j'ai trouvé moi aussi une solution : une tranche de pain de mie pour absorber le liquide, et comme elle est gourmande c'était bon!
Jeudi prochain, on fait le bilan de cette phase de réinduction, avec contrôle échographique et radio du thorax, on croise les doigts et les pattes pour que les ganglions intra-abdominales aient disparus. Si cette phase marche sans l'ajout de la dernière molécule, ça laisse encore une arme pour une prochaine fois, sinon on devra injecter la nouvelle molécule et nous n'aurions plus rien de nouveau pour surprendre le lymphome.
J'espère vraiment que ça ait  marché! Ma saphie est trop en forme, on a encore envie de se battre!!!

----------


## Beazul

Bonjour
Châtaigne est un griffon Korthals.
En effet, le lymphome de Châtaigne est un T "de haut degré de malignité" et non un B. 
Le 11 mai, sa première chimio comprenait une association de Cyclophosphamide et Vincristine. Le ganglion atteint a réduit de volume mais n'a pas disparu. Elle semblait bien l'avoir supporté, mais a eu une méga infection bactérienne. J'ai cru la perdre.
D'après le Dr Devauchelle, cancérologue à l'école vétérinaire, d'autres produits sont plus efficaces contre le lymphome T. Je dois avoir les résultats des prélèvements du bilan cet après midi. Je n'ai pas retenu le nom du produit qu'il a communiqué au vétérinaire qui la suit, pour un changement de remède pour la prochaine chimio.
Au quotidien, je lui donne matin et soir Mégasolone et Dermapred20. Je lui mets les cachets dans la gueule et hop, c'est pris. J'ai commencé le Smecta ce week end, Je n'avais trouvé ce remède très efficace en diluant un sachet dans sa gamelle d'eau. Merci pour la recette du yaourt au Smecta, je vais essayer en lui en mettant 2.
Elle semble fatiguée, la pauvre Toutoune. Elle qui était toujours prête pour une ballade en a refusé 2 ce week end. Mais elle fait toujours la fête quand on rentre et est toujours très affectueuse. 
J'espère qu'elle supportera son nouveau traitement aussi bien que vos fifilles et qu'il la soulagera bien

Beazul

----------


## Beazul

Voici ma belle Chataigne

----------


## Beazul

Bonjour 
Pas de nouvelles récentes des 3 toutounettes suivies par ce fil. J'espère qu'elles se portent bien.
J'ai amélioré la recette du yaourt au Smecta. Châtaigne apprécie la yaourt au riz et au Smecta, ça tombe bien, elle en a 3 fois par jour. Elle a un appétit d'ogresse en ce moment. Les croquettes des chats n'y résistent pas !
La prochaine chimio sera à base de Kidrolase. Y a til des précautions particulières à prendre pour qu'elle la supporte mieux ?

Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Beazul
Elle est bien belle ta fifille
Le smecta est en général tres efficace
Pour Teva elle est souvent pas en super forme pendant 2 jours,puis elle reprends la peche,mange pas trop,boude ces croquettes
Elle apprécie de la paté
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai un remede pour qu'elle ne soit pas fatiguée,ce sont des injections qui sont fortes
Il fait tres chaud,donc demain piscine pour ma belle,elle adore,le véto nous a donné le feu vert
Ca vas la remuscler un peu
Quelle difference entre lymphome T et le B ?
A bientot

----------


## sylvie11

Pour la chimio de Teva
La premiere:KIDROLASE + PREDNISOLONE  puis
La 2 emme:Oncovin+Endoxan+predni
La 3 eme:Oncovin+predni
La 4 eme:Oncovin+Endoxan+predni
Caresses à Chataigne

----------


## Bambou06

Chataigne est craquante !!  j'adore cette race de chien, je les trouve tellement beaux avec leur gros sourcils et leur belle moustache     ::  

Bambou se porte à merveille, demain elle sa chimio : Endoxan, je ne suis pas inquiète, je suis persuadée que ça ira très bien.

Bambou après la chimio est fatiguée quelques heures, elle dort toute l'après midi, mais par contre à chaque fois nous sommes étonnés par sa robustesse car  une fois  la puce réveillée, elle commence à sauter dans tous les sens avec son ballon pour qu'on joue avec elle et hop la chimio oubliée !!! et au niveau appétit (à part au moment de la première chimio où Bambou était bien diminuée), rien à signaler, elle garde un appétit d'ogre ( surtout quand elle était sous cortancyl ) !!  

Bambou suit le protocole Madison Wisconsin, elle a eu ( sauf qu'on ne lui injecte pas l'adriamycine à cause de ses antécédents cardiaque ) :
 - Kidrolase + oncovin + prednisone ( = cortancyl ).
 - Endoxan + prednisone.
 - Oncovin + prednisone.
 - prednisone.
 - Oncovin.
 - Endoxan pour demain. 
La chimio compléte dure 25 semaines, on a encore un long chemin devant nous mais on y croit, elle a l'air solide ma pépette !!! 

Par contre le véto qui lui a fait sa chimio mercredi dernier m'a prescrit de l'EXTRANASE c'est un anti inflammatoire léger à base d'extrait d'ananas, il parait que c'est excellent dans le cas de cancer !! et dans la vache qui rit c'est à priori délicieux !! 

Pour l'alimentation, Bambou va passer aux croquettes juniors et une à deux fois par semaine je lui rajoute des sardines et un jaune d'oeuf !! + du riz les jours de chimio voir parfois pendant 48h si je trouve ses selles un peu molles + le smecta dans du yaourt le matin et le soir de sa chimie. 

Voilà pour ma fille, je vous tiens au courant pour demain !!

Caresses aux copines à poils      ::

----------


## Beazul

Bonjour
Ravie de savoir que Teva et Bambou vont bien.
Je ne connais pas vraiment la différence entre les lymphome T et B, mais les vétérinaires insistent pour dire que le T est + méchant.
Je devrai avoir aujourdhui les résultats du bilan fait à l'école vétérinaire. La chimio reprendra en fonction des recommandations du cancérologue. En attendant, j'apprécie de "retrouver " ma chienne et sa joie de vivre et son allant, même si elle fatigue plus vite.
Pas encore de résultat probant du Smecta, mais elle n'a la bonne dose que depuis hier. On continue.
Pas de piscine à la maison, mais Chataigne prend un bain mensuel dans la baignoire. Comme elle naime pas trop, je l'en ai dispensée ce mois ci. 
Selon vous, quel est le moment le + propice/chimio ? Je me demande si 3 jours après, une fois requinquée, ça devrait lui faire du bien et nettoyer le pelage des restes de souillure dues aux pb digestifs.
Elle aime toujours se faire brosser et moi, ça me permet de l'explorer sous toutes les coutures. J'y vais doucement, elle a été tondue à différents endroits pour les biopsies.

Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Le cancerologue m'a conseillé d'attendre 3-4 jours pour le bain
Teva remange de tout
Comment va Saffie
Bises aux filles

----------


## sylvie11

Merci de nous tenir au courant des résultats de Chataigne

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Bambou a eu sa prise d'Endoxan hier, bientôt on va commencer à espacer les séances     :Embarrassment: k: 

Comme d'habitude, elle a dormi au pied du canapé toute l'après midi et vers 18h elle pétait la forme !! elle a mangé de bon appétit aussi    ::   Pourvu que ça dur .....

Quand Bambou a eu son infection urinaire je n'osais pas lui laver les fesses juste après la chimio et résultat elle a déclenché une mycose ( perte de poil + grosses croutes ... ), résultats en parlant avec le véto qui m'a dépanné la semaine dernière il me disait que lors de déjection ( pipi ou caca ) il est très important de nettoyer pour éviter une mycose, il m'a recommandé le SEPTIVON ça se vend en pharmacie il s'agit d'un shampoing très doux qu'on utilise en milieu hospitalier. Par contre comme il m'a dit bine faire la distinction entre la saleté du à de la terre ou de la boue qui n'est pas grave et celle due aux déjections qui peuvent dégénérer en mycose.

J'aurais donc tendance à conseiller à la propriétaire de châtaigne de nettoyer les fesses de la puce quand elle a des selles liquides.

Caresses aux filles @+

----------


## Beazul

Bonjour
Le professeur Devauchelle a eu les résultats du bilan fait la semaine dernière. Le lymphome T de Châtaigne a attaqué la moelle épinière et déclenché une leucémie. Sa moelle épinière ne produit plus de globules blancs. J'ai demandé une greffe de moelle, mais le professeur Devauchelle m'assure que ça ne marche pas chez les chiens.
J'ai obtenu des explications sur la différence entre lymphome B et T. Ce sont des cancers du sang. Dans le sang, il y a différents lymphocites, dont les B et les T. Selon les lymphomes, ce sont des lymphocites spécifiques qui sont atteints, d'où la lettre qui détermine le nom de la maladie. Les plus fréquents sont les lymphome B, les + méchants, les T. 
Pour éviter toute infection, Châtaigne prend matin et soir un antibiotique et un corticoîde. J'ai essayé de les lui donner dans un fromage frais, ça marche bien. Le Smecta calme enfin ses pb gastriques. 
Une chimio va être reprise avec de la Kidrolase pour la première séance. J'attends le rdv que me donnera le vétérinaire d'ici la fin de la semaine. J'espère qu'elle supportera bien ce produit.
J'ai vu que Bambou en a eu. ça a été pour elle ? 
J'attendrai 2, 3 jours après sa prochaine chimio pour lui donner un bain et je la alisserai sécher au soleil. 

Caresses aux fifilles et amitiés à leurs maitresses;

Beazul

----------


## Bambou06

Oui Bambou a très bien réagit à la kidrolase, ma puce avant sa première chimio, avait perdu 5kg et sa joie de vivre !! après la kidrolase ( environ 12h après ! ), je retrouvais ma fille : joueuse, un brin capricieuse, disparition des ganglions ...... 

Je te souhaite de tout coeur qu'il en soit ainsi pour Chataigne !! je croise les doigts pour la puce mais je suis sure que ça va aller.

Par contre pas de panique si elle est super fatiguée après, Bambou qui supporte plutôt bien la chimio, a été très très fatiguée après son injection !! 

Courage.

----------


## Beazul

J'ai conduit Châtaigne chez le véto pour sa chimio ce matin. La pauvre, elle ne voulait pas que je la laisse...
Le temps va être long jusqu'à ce que je la retrouve demain en fin de matinée.

Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Oui ça remue les tripes lorsqu'il faut la laissée à la clinique
mais bon c'est pour son bien
comment va t-elle apres sa 1ere chimio?
A bientot

----------


## porcigarou

Saphie et moi avons passé la matinée de jeudi à la clinique pour un bilan complet suite à sa phase de réinduction de chimiothérapie.
Les nouvelles sont bonnes : 
D'abord radio du thorax : ras
Puis echographie pour vérifier les organes et les ganglions abdominaux qui avaient grossit la dernière fois : rien sur les organes, et les ganglions ont repris une taille normale!
Ensuite consultation avec le cancérologue et prise de sang. 
La phase de réinduction a bien fonctionné, et Saphie est de nouveau en rémission. Nous n'avons pas grillé toutes les cartouches, et il reste des molécules en réserve pour les prochaines récidives. Il faut espérer que cette deuxième rémission dure le plus longtemps possible...
La prise de sang n'était pas bonne, donc ils ne m'ont pas gardé Saphie cette fois-ci, je ne demandais pas mieux de la récupérer pour fêter ça ensemble!
Nous retournons mardi à la clinique pour une nouvelle injection pour reprendre un protocole de maintenance.
Saphie est en pleine forme, elle avait même aujourd'hui envie de courir avec les enfants venus à la maison, et j'ai du la freiner pour éviter qu'elle ne se fatigue trop.
Le poids se maintient, par contre avec l'adréblastine, elle a perdu un peu de poils autour des babines, mais je pense que ça va repoussait.
Voilà, la bataille continue!!!!

----------


## Beazul

La chimio c'est bien passé. Châtaigne a bien supporté le Kidrolase, mais elle a perdu 2 kg durant ses 24h à la clinique vétérinaire. Retour à la maison, elle ne me quitte pas d'un pouce. Elle a une faim d'ogresse. Nous avons fait de belles ballades, plutôt à l'ombre et pas trop longues. 
Quelques jours de répit avant la prochaine séance...
Je continue à lui donner le Smecta au yaourt. Encore merci pour le tuyau. 
Je suis contente que Saphie soit en rémission. Courage !
Bonne journée à tous, humains et animaux
Beazul

----------


## Beazul

Bonjour
Ma Châtaigne a bien supporté le Kidrolase et j'ai pu éviter les effets secondaires grâce à vos conseils. 
La prochaine chimio de Châtaigne sera à base de "kimustine". Quelqu'un connaît il ce médicament ? Je n'ai rien trouvé sur Internet. J'écris phonétiquement ce nom, mais peut être que je ne l'ai pas bien compris. C'est un remède qui se prend sous forme de cachets.
J'aimerai faire en sorte d'éviter les effets secondaires de ce médicament. Après avoir laissé ma chienne 24h à l'isolement, j'apprécie de la retrouver suffisamment en forme pour une pèpère vie de famille.

Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Ravie que Chataigne est bien supporté sa chimio
Je ne connais pas ce médicament,de la cortisone peut etre ?

Aujourd 'hui Teva a   :beurk:   toute la matinée,je ne comprends pas,car sa derniere chimio date de 10 jours
J'ai eu peur qu'elle fasse un retournement d'estomac,mais pas de fievre,ne bave pas.
Elle semble aller un peu mieux
On verra si elle mange ce soir 
A + pour des nouvelles
Caresses aux fifilles

----------


## Beazul

Teva a t-elle fini de vomir ? Je pense qu'elle évacue les toxines de sa chimio. Les reins et le foie sont soumis à rude épreuve. Pauvre pepette ! Je lui envoie une grosse caresse pour la réconforter ainsi que sa courageuse maîtresse.

Châtaigne doit refaire une chimio vendredi. La produit est de la lomustine et non de la kimustine, j'avais mal compris le nom. Quelqu'un connait ce produit, ses effets secondaires éventuels et comment les éviter ? On a toute une journée pour s'y préparer, puis de nouveau 24h d'isolement à la clinique vétérinaire.

Comme Saphie, Châtaigne a perdu des poils. Peut etre par coqueterie. Sur le dos, elle s'est déplumée en symétrie avec la tonte faite pour la biopsie.

Et Bambou, comment va-t-elle ?

Elles sont courageuses nos fifilles, nos vaillantes qui affrontent la maladie. Et je suis sûre que notre amour les rend plus fortes.

Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
J'ai emmené Teva ce matin à l'école véto,car elle ne voulait pas mangé(ni de gateau)
Ils l'ont gardé et fait une echographie
Ils viennent de nous appelés,elle a un corps étranger coincé entre l'estomac et l'intestin
Opération urgente car risque d'oclusion intestinale.
Nous ne savons pas si elle va s'en sortir,car ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils vont trouver.
C'est un corps étranger long (peut etre de la corde,chaussette ou autre)
Au mieux ils lui remettent le corps dans l'estomac,pour l'enlever ensuite 
Au pire abblation d'une partie de la rate et intestin avec risques important d'infection
Elle est partie au bloc depuis 17H30,nous angoissons énormément
Ils doivent nous appelés pendant l'intervention,si ils sont obligés d'effectuer l'abblation
Le faite qu'elle mange n'importe quoi et du à la cortisone
Voila ma titoune s"en sort pas trop mal avec sa chimio et voila qu'un autre probleme
intervient et du à une bétise
Je suis effondrée
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Oh non !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    ::    Je suis trop triste pour Téva !! 
Je croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien, donnez nous des nouvelles très vite et courage !

Bambou a eu sa dernière chimio, maintenant on attaque la phase d'entretien, donc on va espacer les séances ce qui est bien.

Ses analyses de sang de ce matin sont très bonnes, elle a encore grossit on a récupéré son poids avant la maladie     :Embarrassment: k:   À priori elle a bien répondu à la chimio, elle est en rémission mais pour combien de temps je ne sais pas encore .......
Je croise les doigts pour que ça soit long, très très long !!! 

Comment vont Saphie et Chataigne ?
Caresses aux filles et plein de courage à Téva pour qu'elle passe cette nouvelle épreuve haut la main.

----------


## sylvie11

Le pronostic vital de Teva est engagée
Les intestins sont en tres mauvais état du à ce corps étranger
Elle a avalé mon echarpe de 1m50
Ils ont tout fait ce qu'il fallait,les prochaines 48H seront décisifs,puis encore 5 jours apres,car elle risque une Péritonite
Sa température a chutée ce matin,ils ont été obligé de lui mettre une couverture et matelas chauffant
Elle est sous morphine,car elle souffre,elle a relevé la tete ce matin et accepte les caresses
Nous pouvons la voir que ce soir
Je culpabilise à fond d'avoir laisser trainé cette echarpe,si elle s'en sort pas je m'en voudrais toute ma vie.
Quelle connerie !!
Cette saleté de Cortisone qui la soigne d'un coté et qui lui fait faire n'importe quoi
Nous n'avons pas d'enfant et nos chiens sont toute notre vie.
Je suis anéantie,dégoutée,déprimée
et mon beau pere vient de se faire hospitaliser d'urgence ce matin,difficulté de respirer,il est tres malade
Mon autre Bouvier Ulan est triste et là cherche de partout
Bref,j'ai peur d'entendre le téléphone sonné
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Cette histoire me donne des frissons !!! j'espère de tout coeur que la belle Téva va s'en sortir, je croise les doigts .......  

Mais il ne faut pas culpabiliser, je sais c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire mais Téva aurait pu manger n'importe quoi d'autre .... et elle l'aurait fait malheureusement !!!! c'est vrai que la cortisone les affame !!

Donnez nous des nouvelles très vite, je partage votre angoisse et suis te tout coeur avec vous.

Courage et caresses à Téva lors de votre visite.

----------


## porcigarou

Vraiment désolée pour Teva! Durant sa cure de cortisone Saphie mangeait elle aussi tout ce qui lui tombait sous les crocs, une fois elle a mangé un playmobil de mon fils, j'ai eu super peur, et j'examinais toutes ses crottes pour vérifier si le playmo était évacué. Heureusement, j'ai retrouvé les morceau de plastique dans les celles au fur et à mesure...
Sylvie, il ne faut pas culpabiliser, Teva aurait pu manger n'importe quoi, des choses auxquelles nous ne pensons même pas. 
On va croiser les doigts, et les pattes pour que ta puce s'en sorte, courage!

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Merci à toutes pour votre soutien
L'état de santé de Teva est stable,aucunes complications depuis son intervention
Elle dort beaucoup,mais reste quand meme réactve,et curieuse de se qui se passe autour d'elle
Ils l'ont sortis faire ces besoins (pipi uniquement)
car ma belle ne veut toujours pas manger
Elle est toujours sous oxygene,ça m'inquiete ! son coeur est fatigué
Nous l'avons pas encore vu,car jour férié hier,et donc peu de personnel dispo
Peut etre cet apres midi,j'espere qu'elle voudrat un peu manger avec nous
Je vous tiens au courant pour des nouvelles
Ce soir à 22H,elle aura passée le cap des 48h,mais il faut compter encore 5 jours de plus
pour qu'elle s'en sorte,c'est trop long !
Elle me manque ma doudounette,mais je crois en elle,c'est une battante
sylvie
Caresses à vos fifilles et attention de rien laisser trainer
cortisone = chien aspirateur

----------


## Bambou06

Voilà déjà un début de bonnes nouvelles    :Embarrassment: k:   Téva  est une vraie battante  !!!

Je continue à croiser les doigts et bambou ses grosses pattes  !

Courage et donnes des nouvelles très vite !!

----------


## sylvie11

Nous revenons d'une visite à Teva
Contente de nous voir,mais elle est tres fatiguée,l'opération,son age,sa chimio,elle a du mal à reprendre,en plus sous Morphine donc un peu dans le seau
Elle se met debout mais il faut la soutenir un peu
Elle ne veut pas manger,nous avons tout essayer,de la paté,des gateaux elle ne veut rien,elle tourne la tete systematiquement
Ces résultats de sang ne sont pas super,baisse de globules rouges et autres,donc ils vont lui faire une transfusion sanguine des ce soir,pour qu'elle reprenne la peche
Sous perf également pour l'alimenter un peu,puis si elle ne remange pas seule,ils devront la gavée
Nous avons vu le corps étranger,ça ne ressemble pas à mon écharpe,impossible de déterminer de quoi il s'agit
Ca nous fait trop de peine de la voir ainsi
On rappelle ce soir pour reprendre des nouvelles,et espere la voir demain.
On lui a dit de s"accroché,que ces potes l'attendent à la maison,j'espere qu'elle aura compris
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Je suis très contente pour Téva !!!! 

On continue à croiser les doigts et les pattes !! 

A très vite pour des nouvelles que j'espère encore meilleures !!

----------


## sylvie11

Des nouvelles de Teva ce matin
Elle a eu sa transfusion cette nuit,et mis sous héparine afin d'éviter les caillots
Tout c'est bien passer
Elle est sortit ce matin faire ces besoins,elle a marché beaucoup plus loin qu'hier,et semble mieux tenir sur ces pattounes
Elle ne veux toujours pas manger,ce qui pose probleme,car il lui faut des proteines pour une meilleure cicatrisation de l'estomac et intestin
Ils vont lui mettre une sonde nasale,pour les proteines aujourd'hui
Ce n'est pas encore gagné comme le dit le médecin
On n'y croit,on espere
Nous allons peut etre pouvoir la voir ce soir,suivant les urgences de la journée(car pont de l'ascension)
tres peu de personnel ce week end
sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Nous avons vu Teva ce soir,elle est encore plus réactive qu'hier,à remuer la queue en nous voyant 
La transfusion lui a fait beaucoup de bien
Ils la nourrissent par sonde nasale toutes les 4H,le probleme s'est qu'elle vomit apres
L'estomac ne garde pas les aliments liquides pour le moment,ce qui est inquiétant,en meme temps elle a été operer il y a 3 jours
Il faut absolument qu'elle ne vomisse plus et le délais porte  jusqu'a jeudi prochain
Je lui ai amené des friandises,et surement pour nous faire plaisir,elle en a mangé1 n'a pas voulu le 2 eme
Ce qui est bien quand meme
Elle avait l'air beaucoup moins fatiguée   :Embarrassment: k:   ::  
Pourvu que ça dure
Elle a marché un peu dans la salle,et tiens bien debout
Il faut que son transit  remarche comme il faut
C'est toujours pas gagné,mais tous ça est positif
A+
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

:Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   Bravo Téva !!! 

Je continue à croiser les doigts !! 

Continues à donner des news on pense bien à elle    ::

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Teva ce matin à 10h n'avait pas vomit,ni meme la petite friandise donné hier soir    :Embarrassment: k: 
Le véto nous a dit qu'elle était contente de son état clinique
Par contre apres avoir retiré son pansement à l'abdomen,pour le changé,ils se sont rendus compte que ça ne cicatrisait pas comme il le faudrait
Le chirurgien passe ce matin pour donner son avis
Elle n'a plus besoin d'etre sous oxygene
Ce soir j'essaye de la paté
A+

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir Teva ce soir
Elle va de mieux en mieux,pas de vomissements    :Embarrassment: k:   elle a remangé des friandises au boeuf qu'elle adore
une bonne dizaine,par contre pas de paté
On a vu le chirurgien qui est content,mais reste sur ces gardes,il veut attendre encore 1 à 2 jours,pour etre sur qu'elle s'en sorte,il est confiant quand meme,et nous ravis !!!
On lui a fait faire une petite ballade,elle marche bien et se repose un peu de temps en temps
Quant à sa cicatrice il la trouve normale   ::  
Il nous a dit quand meme qu'au début il y croyait pas trop,tous les corps étranger filaires sont tres difficles à retirés et abime les intestins
Ces résultats de sang sont bons également
Elle veut sans cesse retirér sa sonde qu'elle a dans le nez,mais tant qu'elle ne remange pas sa paté,il lui laisse
Aujourd'hui je lui ai fait une grosse toilette,car uriner dans sa cage et visiblement ils n'ont pas bien le temps de la nettoyer dans les coins
Bref ma Teva est tout coquette maintenant et elle sent bon
Avec tous les soucis de Teva,je ne vous ai pas demander des nouvelles de vos fifilles,désolée
Comment vont Chataigne,Bambou,et Saphie ?
A bientot pour des news de ma princesse et dans l'attente de vous lire
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bambou va bien merci    :Embarrassment: k: 

Je suis juste inquiète car pour la phase d'entretien le véto propose encore une traitement très lourd !!! avec une molécule " méthotréxate " qui est très dangereuse pour le chien à haute dose or vu le poids de Bambou on atteint de suite un dosage important. Les molécules utilisées pour la phase d'entretien proposée sont : oncovin + cortancyl + chlorambucyl + méthotrexate 1 molécule toutes les 2 semaines puis toutes les 4 semaines.

Un autre véto me propose une phase d'entretien avec oncovin + cortancyl uniquement, du coup je ne sais plus quoi penser et choisir !!! c'est tellement pas évident d'avoir aucun véto spécialisé en cancero sur l'île !!

Du coup si vous pouviez une fois encore m'éclairer sur les protocoles d'entretiens mis en place pour vos puces, cela me permettrait de choisir plus sereinement.

Je vous remercie par avance.

Super contente pour Téva !!!!!!!!!!!!     ::   sacrément costaud la puce.

J'espère que Chataigne et Saphie vont bien cela fait un moment qu'on a plus de nouvelle.

Caresses aux filles et je continue à croiser très fort les doigts pour Téva ça à l'air de marcher    ::

----------


## porcigarou

Super pour Téva, elle est vraiment sur la bonne voie! C'est une sacrée batante!
Pour le protocole de maintenance, Saphie a en alternance oncovin puis endoxan. C'est une alternance de 15 jours, une fois oncovin, puis 15 jours après endoxan.
C'est une chimio qui se supporte bien.
Saphie est d'ailleurs en pleine forme! Nous avons profité de la baisse des températures pour faire hier notre grande ballade! Je suis heureuse que je la voie trottiner tout naturellement!
Saphie est  la preuve que la chimio pour le lymphome fonctionne bien, et laisse au chien une très bonne qualité de vie. Voilà presque un an que nous avons commencé le traitement, et c'est un an de vie gagné!

----------


## Bambou06

Merci pour votre réponse concernant le protocole d'entretien de Saphie !!! depuis le début vous m'avez été d'une grande aide psychologique mais aussi au niveau de ma prise de décision concernant les traitements à mettre en place pour Bambou    :Embarrassment: k: 

C'est génial si Saphie a repris du poil de la bête, une belle battante aussi    ::  

J'espère que Téva va de mieux en mieux....

Une dernière question est ce pour Saphie les séances vont encore s'espacer dan un futur plus ou moins proche ? merci encore pour votre aide    :Embarrassment: k: 

Caresses aux filles

----------


## Beazul

Je ne suis pas venue sur le forum pendant quelques jours et je suis à la fois choquée par l'accident de Teva et bien contente qu'elle reprenne du poil de la bête.
C'est vrai que la cortisone transforme nos chiens en bouffe tout. Châtaigne s'en tient à la nourriture, mais tout y passe. J'ai du mettre les croquettes des chats dans une autre pièce, sans quoi elle ne cesse de vider leurs bols.
Elle a eu une nouvelle chimio à base de Lomustine vendredi dernier. Elle semble avoir bien supporté, même si elle est bien fatiguée. Elle a perdu moins de poids cette fois ci. Par contre, qu'est ce qu'elle perd comme poils, même ci je lui donne de l'huile de saumon. Au moment du diagnostic, le vétérinaire m'avait assurée que la chimio n'avait pas d'effet sur le pelage des chien. Vendredi il m'a dit qu'en effet, ça pouvait faire tomber les poils, mais qu'ils repousseraient le traitement terminé. Et pour vos fifilles, ça c'est passé comment ? 
Caresses à nos farouches et vaillantes fifilles et amitiés à leurs maîtresses courageuses

Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Super contente d'avoir eu des nouvelles de vos fifilles
Et enfin,une grande nouvelle !!
Ma Teva est sortit d'affaire   :Embarrassment: k: 
Elle est sortit des urgences et a regagné le service des hopitaux
Elle a mangé un peu ce matin,donc il lui on enlevé sa sonde et ce soir je lui ai préparer 2 bons steacks hachés,elle s'est jeté dessus + des friandises au boeuf
Plus de vomissements,plus de diahrées Youpi !! des selles nickels
On la récupere des demain
On est trop heureux
Ulan et Sonny vont  lui faire une fete d'enfer,pas trop quand meme,car ca cicatrice est encore fragile
Le rangement a commencé avant son retour   :lol2: 
On reprends la chimio certainement la semaine prochaine    ::  
Elle revient de loin ma titoune 
Bravo à l'école Véto de Marcy L'Etoile,ils sont au top,tres compétents
Pour Bambou,demain je devrais normalement voir l'oncologue,je lui demanderais quels produits lui sera injecté
Pour la perte de poils,l'oncologue nous avait dit que c'était rare,ça lui était arriver 2 fois en 15 ans(Caniche et Cocker) (perte totale)
mais que ça repoussait vite
Teva en a perdu un peu également ,mais rien important
 ::  

A bientot
Caresses àux filles
Sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Super! très bonne nouvelle!
Et bien c'est une battante cette louloute!

----------


## Bambou06

::   ::   ::    Génial !!!! super nouvelle que je communique aussi tôt à Bambou    ::  

Merci d éprendre les renseignements concernant le protocole d'entretien de Téva ça va m'aider.

Gros câlin à vos filles !! plus particulièrement à Téva la battante !!

 A bientôt

----------


## Beazul

Bonjour
J'ai consulté le professeur Devauchelle, cancérologue à l'école veterinaire de Maisons Alfort. Il a osculté Châtaigne, fait un bilan complet et au vu des résultats, il a transmis un protocole de soins au vétérinaire généraliste qui la suit. La chimio se fait donc chez lui, ce qui est plus pratique. Peut etre qu'il accepterait de communiquer avec ton véto pour l'aider à définir le protocole qui sera le mieux pour Bambou, surtout si tu lui explique qu'il n'y a pas de spécialiste dans ta région (la Martinique, je crois ?)
Voici le n° de son secrétariat : 0143680731.Peut etre qu'un rdv telephonique est possible ?
Bonne chance pour la suite
Caresses aux fifilles
Beazul

----------


## Bambou06

Merci Beazul !!! 

Mon véto est plutôt du genre très susceptible je vais donc essayer de contacter directement ton vétérinaire mais merci beaucoup pour l'info je suis sure que ça me sera utile !!

J'attend les infos de Sylvie avant de le contacter.

Caresses aux filles

----------


## Beazul

Mon vétérinaire aussi à fait preuve de susceptibilité mal placée, quand je lui ai demandé le double du dossier médical, avant d'aller consulter le professeur Devauchelle. Il a aussi été impressionné car je crois que Devauchelle c'est The specialist. De toutes façon, je suis passée outre les réticences et j'ai eu raison. Le protocole que le généraliste suivait ne correspondait pas à la pathologie de Châtaigne et il n'avait pas vu la leucémie. Un généraliste n'est pas un spécialiste. Ensuite, il se sont contactés par téléphone et se sont arrangés entre vétérinaires, au mieux,  pour le bien de Châtaigne. Le vétérinaire généraliste a fini par comprendre que je ne remets pas en cause sa compétence professionnelle, mais que je l'estime à sa juste valeur. Le temps est compté pour soigner Châtaigne, pas le temps de finasser..
Bonne chance
Caresses aux fifilles

Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,ce matin j'ai emmenée Teva pour un changement de pansement
Au vu de la cicatrisation qui n'est pas completement finie,il ne souhaite pas pour le moment de faire de la chimio


IIS preferent attendre la cicatrisation complete,puis refaire des exam de sang,pour pouvoir envisager la suite du protocole,mais ils peuvent pas me dire ce qu'ils vont lui injecter
Samedi de nouveau un changement de pansement
Teva va bien ,elle mange pas super bien ,mais elle mange quand meme

Désolée je ne peux pas donner de renseignements pour l'instant pour Bambou
A bientot
sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Moral dans les chaussettes aujourd'hui... Mes 2 louloutes s'y mettent : ma berger allemand avait un problème à l'oeil, je croyais qu'il s'agissait d'une conjonctivite, mais en fait ceux sont des problèmes dermatologiques, en lien avec les fistules anales. Nous avons dû l'anesthésier pour l'oscultation, car elle ne se laisse pas approcher par le vétérinaire, le traitement est antibiotiques, corticoides, et crème pour les lésions... 
Et ce matin, Saphie refuse ses croquettes! Ce qui est très rare!!! Elle a vomit, est nauséeuse. Je lui ai donné du cerenia pour calmer les nausées, mais elle a revomit le médicament. Son vomi est jaune, j'ai peur que ce soit le foie...
Là elle dort...
J'ai l'impression de ne pas m'en sortir avec mes vieux toutous...

----------


## Beazul

Bonjour
C'est la première fois que je réussis à prendre la parole sur ce forum depuis la migration.
Pas facile !
Comment vont vos fifilles depuis le temps ?
J'espère que vous pourrez vous connecter rapidement que nous reprenions nos échanges et que vous nous direz qu'elles vont toutes mieux  :Smile: 
Châtaigne n'a pas eu de chimio depuis près de 3 semaines : elle a retrouvé la pêche, ses poils repoussent, plus de diarrhée et surtout la glande palpable sous son cou a quasiment disparu... 
Mercredi, nouvelle séance à base de Kidrolase. J'appréhende...Mais vu les résultats, je persévère.

Je suis impatiente de lire de vos nouvelles.
Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou   ::  
Enfin,dur dur la connexion !!   ::  

Ma titoune va tres bien ,sa cicatrice pas completement refermée,mais il reste un demi centimetre,d'ici la fin de la semaine je pense que ca sera ok
changement de pansement tous les jours,elle remange tres tres bien ,une vraie goulue et ces croquettes !!!   ::  
Chimio toujours en stand by,dans l'attente d'une cicatrisation totale
Je vois que Chataigne va bien tant mieux    ::  ,Bambou doit avoir du mal à se connecter ainsi que Saffie
Bises aux fifilles et à leurs mamans !    ::  
sylvie

----------


## Beazul

Pas facile d'écrire un message. Celui que j'ai écrit a été écrasé à plusieurs reprises. GRRRR!!! pas le temps de recommencer, le vétérinaire attend Châtaigne pour une chimio ce soir.
Ravie de savoir que Teva se porte bien. J'aime les bonnes nouvelles.
J'espère qu'il en est de même pour Bambou et Saffie.
Caresses aux fifilles

Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou !
Grosse frayeur de nouveau avec Teva,qui a piquée une chaussette,et bien sur en a mangé la moitié
Panique ,appel au véto,on lui a donné de l'huile de paraffine,et bien sur croisé les doigts
Et heureusement elle nous a fait sa crotte emballée d'une moitié de chaussette,ouf   :: 
Caresses aux filles 
sylvie
J'aimerais avoir des nouvelles de Bambou et Saffie
comment Chataigne a supporté sa chimio ?

----------


## Beazul

Bonjour
La chimio s'est bien passée. Châtaigne est restée isolée 24h et j'ai retrouvé jeudi soir ma grosse toutoune toute contente et pressée de sortir de la clinique. 
Elle est un peu moins fatiguée que pour les chimio précédentes.
Elle est toujours affamée, ne se jette pas sur les textiles pour les engloutir, mais sur les étrons. C'est dégoûtant ! Elle a une haleine ignoble après ça ! Dans la rue elle est aux aguets et se précipite dessus comme sur une friandise. A la maison, elle visite régulièrement le bac des chats dès qu'elle peut entrer dans la salle de bain. Le vétérinaire m'a demandé d'être vigilante à ne pas l'emmener dans des endroits sales ou elle risque de rencontrer des virus et autres microbes à cause de son manque de globules blancs, moi je fait attention et elle engloutit goulûment des déjections. Quelqu'un a t il une solution a proposer ? C'est dingue la vitesse a laquelle elle fait ça ! Elle doit y penser tout le temps et saisit toutes les occasions, aussi brèves soient elles.
Sacrée Téva ! Sylvie, pas trop fatiguée de garder l'oeil sur elle et de retirer tous les textiles à sa portée ? Super le coup de l'huile de paraffine, prévois en une grosse bouteille
Et comment vont Bambou et Saffie ?

Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou   ::  
Teva me mange aussi les crottes de mon bichon régulierement,et aussi tres rapidement,et elle fait "style" non, c'est pas moi !!!
 ::  
Pour ce qui est du linge c'est la galére,fermer toutes les portes,mon éténdage planqué
C'est un peu pénible quand meme,mais bon,on essaye d'etre encore plus vigilants
Contente que Chataigne va bien
A bientot

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Nouvelle séance de chimio hier,tout va tres bien,bon résultats analyses de sang,ganglions nikel
Teva a repris 2 kgs
Retour de la cortisone dans son traitement
A bientot
OUh ouh ,ou sont Bambou et Saffie !!!!!! commment va Chataigne ?

----------


## BALTHOS

> Bonjour
> Nouvelle séance de chimio hier,tout va tres bien,bon résultats analyses de sang,ganglions nikel
> Teva a repris 2 kgs
> Retour de la cortisone dans son traitement
> A bientot
> OUh ouh ,ou sont Bambou et Saffie !!!!!! commment va Chataigne ?

----------


## BALTHOS

Bonjour, Balthazar mon lévrier afghan de 5 ans est atteint d'un lymphome de heut grade depuis aout 2010, il est sous chimio depuis et il est en remission depuis le départ sauf que là depuis un mois à la dernière echo on lui a trouvé des ganglions abdominal et ses ganglions du cou sont un peu enflés aussi, il tjrs considéré en remission mais echo à nouveau ds 10 jours (chimio hier) pour voir si il n'est pas chimio resistant dans ce cas on change de protocole, qui a déjà vécu çà ? je le trouve fatigué jusque là il allait bien ! je suis effondrée à nouveau il est tellement gentil ... merci de vos témoignages, bye

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Balthos et bienvenue
Je suppose que votre chien à un cancer de type B
Quel traitement a -t-il eu jusqu'a maintenant ?
Quel age ?
Combien de séances et à quelle fréquence ?
Pour Teva ces ganglions se sont désenflés de suite apres sa premiere séance de chimio
elle est traitée depuis Mai 2011
La premiere chimio a été forte(Kidrolase),puis suivit 1 fois par semaine ,Oncovin,Cortisone,Endoxan
pendant 3 semaines,puis 1 fois toutes les 3 semaines
Là nous avons repris le traitement mardi dernier suite à son occlusion,celui-ci a été arreté,et c'est repartit 1 fois par semaine
Ma chienne est toujours fatiguée pendant au moins 2 jours apres sa chimio,apres elle pete la forme
bon courage à vous
Sylvie

----------


## BALTHOS

Bonjour Sylvie, merci de votre réponse, comme je disais Balthazar a 5 ans et a reçu le même protocole que le votre (Lymphome diagnostiqué en Aout 2010) et il est en remission depuis le départ sauf que depuis un mois les ganglions sont apparus ds l'abdomen et sur une patte arrière, cette semaine suite à sa chimio habituelle du mois le véto veut le revoir ds 10 j pour contrôler à l'écho si il est devenu chimio resistant ds ce cas on changera le traitement.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà connu ce cas ?
Sur ce forum est-ce quelqu'un a déjà vu son chien guérir de ce cancer ?
Ma véto a eu son labarador qui a eu un lymphome à l'age de 3 ans et elle est morte à 12 ans ... mais je ne trouve pas d'autres témoignages ...
Comment va votre toutou ? courage le mien est en chimio depuis l'été dernier et il s'est tjrs bien porté jusqu'au mois dernier, je le fais suivre aussi en accupuncture , ostheo et aromatherapie ! 
Marielle

----------


## sylvie11

Re
Teva se porte bien,gaie,joueuse,un appetit d'enfer
L'oncologue qui suit Teva,nous a dit des le départ que son cancer ne guérissait pas,on peut juste lui offrir un confort de vie avec la chimio,que la cancer reprendrait le dessus à un
moment ou un autre.Ns la savons condamnée,pour l'instant en rémission,mais combien de temps ???
Cela varie d'un chien à un autre,on nous annonce 17 mois,voir peut etre + ou -
Teva a 9 ans,et en moyenne pour la race,c'est 7 ans
Je ne peux vous renseigner concernant un changement de traitement
Bambou a un cancer également,et il me semble qu'il voulait changer le traitement,
par contre depuis le changement sur "rescue",elle n'est pas revenue,j'espere que tout va bien
A bientot
Sylvie

----------


## BALTHOS

Super pour Teva, je vais continuer de croire mon véto qui a vu sa chienne en guérir et c'était il y a 10 ans ...
On se tient informées , bon courage !

Bon week-end, Marielle

----------


## porcigarou

J'ai réussi enfin à me reconnecter...
Je suis un peu dans le même cas que Balthos : ma chienne Saphie, golden retreiver de 9ans et demie, est atteinte d'un lymphome de type B de haut grade depuis juillet 2010. Elle a été en rémission dès la phase d'induction de la chimiothérapie. Le cancer a récidivé en avril 2011, nous avons constaté des ganglions intra-abdominaux lors d'une échographie de contrôle. Une phase de réinduction de chimiothérapie a donc été entrepris (6 semaines comme la première fois avec l'ajout d'une nouvelle molécule par rapport au premier protocole). Elle est de nouveau en rémission. Néanmoins, nous savons que la rémission sera plus courte que la première... 
Son état est quand même moins bon que la première fois : surtout des problèmes digestifs (vomissements et nausées). A la suite des injections d'oncovin, elle a plus de mal à remonter la pente. Ca m'inquiète aussi beaucoup, je suis même retournée chez le véto il y a deux jours pour vérifier, mais la prise de sang était excellente. pour l'aider nous lui donnons donc du cerenia, ça limite bien les nausées.
Cette phase est donc plus dure que le début... La chimio doit les fatiguer à force...
Je ne suis pas sûre que si le cancer récidive de nouveau, je relancerai une phase intensive, je ne veux pas non plus m'acharner. Je veux pour Saphie des conditions de vie dignes d'elle, si c'est trop dur à supporter, je la laisserai partir...

----------


## sylvie11

Hello,contente de vous lire
d'avoir des nouvelles de Saphie
Meme si c'est pas top en ce moment,elle va reprendre le dessus,elles sont fortes nos fifilles !
La mienne a repris sa chimio,de nouveau 3 séances,puis on repart 1 fois par mois,comme elle n'en a pas eu pendant 3 semaines à cause de son occlusion
La c'est la 2eme et pour la 1ere fois ,elle a vomit ce matin,un peu patraque,pas trop faim
fatiguée,j'espere qu'elle va vite reprendre la peche,on la dorlotte
a bientot
dans l'attente de nouvelles de Bambou,allo la Guadeloupe  ::  ,il y a quelqu'un ?????
sylvie

----------


## corine40

bonjour
je ne comprends pas
j'avais mis un post sur la chimio doxorobucine
Sylvie m'avait répondu je l'ai remercié et je ne vois plus rien

----------


## sylvie11

Oui effectivement,je ne comprends pas pourquoi les messages sont 
supprimés
un modérateur peut-il répondre
 ::

----------


## jorie

il y a eu un souci lors d'une maintenance

[Robot Modération:Lien Obsolète, Désolé]viewtopic.php?f=133&t=332347[/url]

----------


## sylvie11

Ok merci de la réponse
Carole pouvez vous remettre votre question sur le produit
a bientot

----------


## sylvie11

Oups Corinne,pardon

----------


## corine40

bonjour
vous le faites express ou quoi ca fait deux fois que ma question est effacée
je lai posé hier soir encore

----------


## BALTHOS

Bonjour,Balthazar a rechuté, je retourne l'emmener chez le véto avec kirolase aujourd'hui et oncovin demain, en espérant que ce protocole d'attaque soit efficace, c très dur je suis effondrée encore et me pose la question de continuer, c'est très éprouvant, çà fait un an que je m'inquiète et en même temps il n'a que 5ans ! il peut guérir !
est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà entendu une guérison (à part mon propre véto) ?
Chez l'homme c'est un cancer qui se guérit à 90 % ....

Bon courage à tous

Marielle

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou
Désolée pour Balthazar,ce fichu cancer ne va pas nous laissés tranquille
Pour le traitement de Teva,elle a eu du Kidrolase lors de sa 1ere séance,puis apres
toujours Oncovin et Endoxan
Ns l'avons emmenés de nouveau ce matin,car elle a un corps étranger dans le colon
vu par une écho faite jeudi dernier,sous médocs,paraffine,dimanche elle allait pas bien
diahrée,mange pas,maigrit,et colites
ils l'ont mis sous perf,antibio,et ce matin plus de corps étranger visible
ce que je comprends pas ,c'est que dans ces selles nous n'avons rien trouvés ????
Sa chimio pour demain est annulée,elle est tres irritée au niveau intestin,et colon
avec soucis gastriques
j'attnds le coup de fil du cancérologue d'une minute à l'autre pour les nouvelles
C'est pas facile,et ns sommes sans cesse là bas,et fatigués de tout ces problemes
Mais bon,courage !!!!
Sylvie
Caresses à tous nos 4 pattes

----------


## BALTHOS

Bonjour Sylvie, 
Comment va votre chien ? Balthazar a très mal supporter le kidrolase cette fois, grosse fièvre à 40,6 mardi matin grosse frayeur et puis dès l'après-midi je suis allée le voir et comme il allait mieux je l'ai même ramené (alors que le véto voulait le garder) à la maison où je sais qu'il se sent mieux, depuis les ganglions ont bien diminué, il dévore à nouveau, on est donc reparti pour oncovin dès lundi et prednisolone ts les jours, à priori la véto va faire un nouveau protocole : question quel est le votre ? comment Téva supporte ce nouceau protocole ? 
Pouvez vous me donner quelques trucs à vous pour que Téva aille mieux ? (chacun ses trucs !)
merci et bon we, bon courage je suis de tout coeur avec vous je sais comme c'est éprouvant
Marielle

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour 
Ns avons recupérer Teva apres 3 jours à l'école véto.
Elle était repartis dans une nouvelle phase d'induction,mais vu que la 3 eme séance n'a
pu se faire,ils voulaient repartir sur 2 séances supplémentaires dont 1 pour mardi prochain
Là on a refusés,on souhaite qu"elle reprenne la forme avant de rattaquer,donc la prochaine sera dans 15 jours puis apres dans 3 semaines
 ::  En + on vient de payer une note encore super salée pour ces 3 jours d'hospitalisation
460 euros   ::  
Echos,prise de sang,garde,soins,médocs ça commence à etre lourd   ::  
Pour qu'elle aille mieux apres son protocole,nous n'avons pas trouvés grand chose à faire
Maintenant ns sommes obligés de lui acheter de la nourriture "spéciale haute digestibilité"
On reste toujours sur Onconvin,Endoxan et Mégasolone + en ce moment Flagyl,Mopral,Ulcar,Smecta
Par contre haute surveillance,on peut plus la laissée sans surveillance dans le jardin,afin qu'elle ne remange pas "n'importe quoi"

A bientot des nouvelles
sylvie   ::

----------


## BALTHOS

Oui les notes sont salées ! il faut qu'on les aime nos chiens !
j'en suis à plus de 4000 euros depuis l'été dernier ... et là encore plus de 500 encore ce mois ci ... mais tant qu'il va "bien" 

bonne fin de WE Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou des nouvelles de Bambou !!
J'ai eu de gros problemes pour me connecter apres le demenagement ! Mais apres plusieurs tentatives j'ai enfin reussit à recevoir mon mail d'activation ce matin!
Je suis contente d'avoir des news des filles, je suis en vacances et je rentre dimanche, Bambou me manque trop, hâte de la revoir :-) 
Elle a eu sa derniere chimio le 12 juillet mais c'est la premiere fois qu'elle a été vraiment fatiguèe sans 
manger pendant 2 jours ce qui ne lui resemble pas. D'apres ses analyses de sang, son foi commence à fatiguer sèrieusement et je suis inquiéte pour la suite du traitement il faudra faire de plus en plus attention !!! 
Sa prochaine chimio est pour mardi dans 10 jours, je croise les doigts qu'elle la supporte bien !
Là elle est à la maison avec ses copains et elle est gardèe par des gens qui nous gardent la maison des qu'on s'absente et ça depuis 5 ans donc ça va j'ai des news par mail tous les jours et je sais qu'elle va bien même si elle a eu une petite perte d'appetit suite à notre dèpart mais bon ça n'a pas durè et depuis elle est en pleine forme.
Dur dur de la laisser cette fois ci mais dans ces conditions là ! J'avaisla larme à l'oeil mais bon la vie continue ...... 
Sinon on a changè de vèto depuis 1 mois et j'en suis bien contente, le nouveau a un meilleur sens 
mèdical et il est plus sur de lui, on a alègè aussi la phase d'entretien : oncovin toutes les 3 semaines+corticoides.
A bientôt, contente d'être de nouveau parmis vous et bienvenu aux nouveaux !

----------


## BALTHOS

Bonsoir bambou ! contente d'avoir de vos nouvelles, comme je susi nouvelle excusez moi mais votre histoire m'interesse, depuis qd Bambou est-elle malade ? mon Balthazar l'est depuis l'été dernier, récidive depuis deux semaines et donc protocole d'attaque à nouveau (mon véto a appelé cela le "protocole de secours" les boules !!!) : kidrolase lundi dernier très mal supporté, onconvin aujourd'hui, endoxan lundi prochain et rebelotte jusque fin aout, très lourd pour lui ...
c'est un guerrier mon chien mais çà me fait vraiment de la peine de lui faire resupporter tout çà ...
Quelle épreuve ! je suis vraiment très triste , mon véto m'a dit qu'on sauvait un chien sur 5 atteint d'un lymphome ... 
A bientôt, Marielle

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou
Ah ! heureuse d'avoir des news de bambou   ::  
Oui en général le foie est un peu attaquer,malheureusement
Teva a eu aussi quelques nodules et ils ont disparus avec la chimio
Elle pete la forme ma louloutte,pourvu que ça dure !!!
Prochaine chimio mardi prochain ,ca lui laisse encore une semaine
A bientot pour des nouvelles
Caresses aux filles
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour Balthos,
On a diagnostiquè le cancer de Bambou au mois de Mai, elle a eu un protocole d'attaque avec Kidrolase, Oncovin et endoxan + corticoides.
Bambou a toujours super bien supportè ses sèances de chimio, pas de fatigue enorme (juste quelques heures apres la perfusion ou la prise de comprimes), pas de vomissement ni de diarrhèe, ni perte d'appetit, jusqu'a sa derniere chimio où les analyses de sang on montrèes un foie fatiguè et où Bambou a mit deux jours à s'en remettre mais toujours sans diarrhèe ni vomissement, par contre une fatigue extreme et perte d'appetit, depuis elle péte la forme. 
Par contre je fais super attention à ses moindres changements d'humeur ou de comportements car ma choupette nous a fait à deux reprises une infection urinaire et ègalement deux mycoses ! 
Si vous avez d'autres questions n'hesitez pas et surtout bon courage.
A bientot 
J-3 avant de revoir ma puce   ::

----------


## BALTHOS

Bonjour ! si cela peut vous rassurer mon Balthazar est soigné depuis un an maintenant avec le même protocole il a été en remission tout de suite après le protocole d'attaque de l'été dernier et il a toujours bien supporté les chimios aussi donc vous voyez çà marche bien, là avec la rechute je sens qu'il fatigue plus, après son oncovin de lundi il a fait une grosse fièvre et beaucoup vomi amis avec une piqure de serenia çà va bien, aujourd'hui il abien mangé ! je le fais suivre aussi en accupuncture et en aromatherapie et j'ai aussi un magnetiseur qui travaille sur lui, je crois que tout cela l'aide !
Courage, je sais comme c'est éprouvant mais ils ont envie de vivre nos chiens ! le mien n'a que 5 ans en septembre, je ne me résous pas à le perdre cette année, il faut y croire
Moi les vacances c'est demain !!!
Marielle

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,
Enfin de retour :-) j'ai retrouvè mes bèbès avec grand plaisir en particulier ma fifille qui à l'air d'aller bien, pas de perte de poids, elle nous a fait une fête d'enfer à notre arrivèe ! Je la trouve juste encore bien gonflèe mais bon c'est à cause de tous les corticoides qu'on lui donne !
La seule chose qui m'inquiéte et je souhaite savoir si pour vos chiens c'est la même chose, dés que je diminue au minimum la dose de corticoide Bambou a de nouveau des ganglions dans le cou et la region poplitè ! Si oui alors comment savoir si la chienne est en rèmission et comment diagnostique t'on la rècidive en d'autres termes quels sont les signes cliniques de la remission ou de la rechute ???? 
Prochian RDV chez le veto mercredi, je croise les doigts pour que l'analyse de sang soit bonne ! 
A bientot et calin à nos amis à 4 pattes !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Pour Teva,ces ganglions n'ont jamais regonflés,et d'apres l'oncologue elle est en rémission,lors de ces chimios,c'est le premier examen qui lui font (gorge et pattes arrieres) il faut donc surveiller Bambou et peut etre adapter une chimio + forte
Ns amenons Teva demain mardi pour une nouvelle séance Oncovin,Endoxan,Mégasolone
Bises à toutes
Sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Le dernier round s'annonce pour Saphie... Je l'ai emmené ce matin pour sa chimio, mais j'ai senti des ganglions abdominaux, palpation confirmée par la véto. La phase de ré-induction n'a donc fonctionné que 2 mois... On tente une nouvelle molécule pour la séance, 30 à 40 % de chance pour que ça fonctionne... C'est la molécule de la dernière chance, car nous avons épuisé les autres. La véto m'a fait comprendre que si la récidive avait été aussi rapide après la phase de ré-induction, c'était plutôt mauvais signe... De plus Saphie a plus de mal à supporter les chimios, donc elle pense qu'il ne faudra pas trop insister... Le dernier round s'annonce donc, c'est dur, car Saphie est en pleine forme pour le moment, la prise de sang est excellente.
Saloperie de maladie!

----------


## Bambou06

Je suis bien triste pour Saphie, c'est une bien mauvaise nouvelle pour la puce..... mais il faut quand même garder espoir, peut être que la nouvelle molécule sera la bonne, je suis de tout coeur avec vous !
Sinon mon véto me dit qu'il est normal que les ganglions réapparaissent un peu quand on baisse considérablement la dose de corticoides, mais d'après ce que me dit Sylvie c'est faux puisque Téva n'a jamais eu à nouveau de Ganglion, je suis assez inquiète et je ne sais plus trop quoi penser, car à part ça Bambou a une pêche d'enfer et n'a pas perdu de poids.
Essayez de me donner votre opinion à ce sujet par rapport à ce que vous avez pu observer dans votre cas, merci d'avance ! 
Je croise les doigts pour Saphie et courage à tous !!

----------


## porcigarou

Saphie a eu des corticoïdes au début, avant la chimio, mais plus après. Ses ganglions ont diminué après la première injection de chimio, et n'ont pas réapparu avant 10mois. Avez-vous terminé le protocole d'induction?

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou,courage à Saphie et sa maitresse,croisons les doigts pour ça marche
sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Je confirme qu'apres la 1ere injection,les ganglions de Teva ont completement disparus
et reste de taille completement normal
Par contre pour ce qui est corticoides,nous n'avons jamais arreter de lui en donner,en + de sa chimio,sauf lorsqu'elle a eu son occlusion intestinale
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Merci pour vos reponses je ne sais plus quoi penser et je suis inquiéte par rapport à ça ..... Je me demande si Bambou rèpond bien à la chimio car après sa premiére chimio les ganglions ont disparu mais des que la dose de corticoide est nettement diminuèe ils reapparaissent certes ils sont moins enormes qu'au debut mais on sent nettement des ganglions gros comme une balle de ping pong ! 
Je vais en reparler avec le veto mercredi lors de la prochaine chimio de ma puce.
Caresses aux filles !

----------


## sylvie11

Hello,Teva est repartit ce matin pour sa chimio,ces résultats sont correctes pour ces globules blancs,mais pour son foie,c'est pas top,donc l'oncovin aujourd'hui sera diminué,
et bien sur un traitement pour son foie(responsable de ça ! chimio) On soigne d'un coté et ça fait du mal ailleurs,c'est trop pénible   ::  
On la récupere demain apres midi   ::   ::  
J'ai parler au véto (car l'école véto est fermée    ::  ,donc obliger de l'emmener chez un autre qui fait la chimio),par rapport à la cortisone,elle dit qu'apres,celle-ci sera diminuée à 1 comprimé tous les 2 jours.
Mais ne parle pas de l'enlever completement   ::  
J'espere que ma titoune sera pas trop fatiguée   ::  
 ::  
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bambou connait ce probleme de foie depuis sa derniere chimio et elle a tres mal supportè son dernier traitement, j'espere que pour Teva ça se passera mieux ....
Pour Bambou sa derniere chimio est demain, je croise les doigts pour que les analyses de sang soient meilleures que la derniere fois et que tout se passe bien ! 
A bientôt

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Bambou a eu sa chimio ce matin, perfusion d'oncovin ! 
Ses analyses de sang ne sont pas trop mauvaise à part son foie qui fatigue un peu ! Pour le moment elle va bien, je croise les doigts pour que ça dure !!
On reprend les corticoÏdes et l'endoxan en ce qui concerne son protocole de chimio et on lui rajoute de l'extravase et un pansement hépatogastrique pour son foie !!
Un ami à moi qui a eu une chimiothérapie m'a parlé d'une molécule à base d'artichaut qu'on trouve en parapharmacie et qui a soulagé énormément son foie lors de sa chimio, je vais l'essayer sur Bambou et je vous tiens au courant.
@ bientôt

----------


## Bambou06

La molecule que l'on peut trouver à base d'artichaud en parapharmacie afin de drainer le rein et le foie et le desmodium que l'on peut trouver en parapharmacie ou en naturopathie.
C'est une molécule totalement naturelle donc aucun risque pour nos chiens.
Sinon mauvaise nouvelle pour Bambou, en fait si ses ganglions regonflent à chaque fois c'est parce qu'elle ne répond que partiellement à la chimio donc pas de rémission pour Bambou, la chimio nous permet de gagner du temps et lui apporter un conford de vie mais pas de rémission pour le moment, c'est pourquoi on a rajouté l'endoxan au protocole d'entretien pour essayer de prendre le dessus sur cette saloperie de cancer.
Le véto pense qu'elle a un stade assez important ce qui explique sa rémission partielle ! 
Du coup il m'a expliqué que sa durée de vie est en principe inférieure à un chien qui répond mieux et qui est en rémission totale !! Mais ça peut changer elle peut mieux  répondre à la chimio à tout moment comme ne plus y répondre du tout ...... je croise les doigts et profite d'elle au maximum.

----------


## porcigarou

Désolée pour Bambou... L'important en effet est de limiter la grosseur des ganglions pour lui offrir le plus longtemps possible des bonnes conditions de vie. Courage

----------


## sylvie11

Voilà ma titoune va pas bien ,sa derniere chimio date de mardi,elle avait la forme
toute la journée et voilà qu'elle me vomit tout son repas de ce soir
j'en ai marre de la voir comme ça,j'ai envie de tout arreter,bref pas le moral

----------


## porcigarou

Le médicament cerenia fait des miracles pour les vomissements induits par la chimio. Mais attention, il ne faut pas le donner à jeun sinon ça cause des vomissements. Avec Saphie, je lui donnait un steak haché, puis son médicament.
Le cancer de Saphie est devenu chimio-résistant, les ganglions abdominaux ont un peu diminué, mais ils sont toujours là... Je ne connais pas la suite, j'ai rendez-vous dans 3 semaines pour faire le point avec l'équipe cancéro. J'ai posé la question du délai de survie à mon véto de ville, mais ça dépend de l'évolution des ganglions, et surtout de leur localisation... Car certains peuvent empêcher le chien de respirer.
Ma nounou est encore pour le moment en pleine forme, il faut en profiter à 120 %!

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,
Petit moral pour nous aussi aujourd'hui !! 
Bambou est fatiguée  depuis ce matin ! Elle mange et boit (c'est déjà ça ) mais se lève peu ! enfin elle n'a pas la pêche et ne veut pas jouer !
Je suis inquiète aussi car malgré les 3 jours de corticoides à forte dose les ganglions sont toujours là !! Je stresse un max car j'ai peur qu'elle devienne comme Saphie chimio-résistante et que sa fatigue soit due au cancer qui évolue malgré le traitement.
J'espère que l'endoxan que je vais lui donner dés lundi va prendre le dessus sur cette saloperie de cancer.
Je suis dégoutée que ma puce ne puisse pas bénéficier d'une rémission de quelques mois comme la majorité des autres chiens dans son cas, je sais que certains chiens répondent moins bien que d'autres à la chimio mais bon c'est vraiment dommage car c'était bien parti les 2 premiers mois ........
Je ne veux pas la perdre !!!!!! Pas maintenant c'est trop tôt et elle est trop jeune ! 
Je vais essayer quand elle va bien de la sortir à la plage pour qu'elle nage car elle adore l'eau ! et en attendant je croise les doigts ! 
Bon courage à tous en particulier à Saphie et à porcigarou !

----------


## BALTHOS

Bonjour Porcigarou,
Désolée d'apprendre cela c'est très dur ... je suis avec vous de tout coeur.
J'emmène Balthazar mercredi pour son injection oncovin mais je trouve que les ganglions du cou et les poplités ne diminuent pas : question qd vous avez fait la réinduction est-ce que les ganglions de Saphie ont diminués comme la première fois ? je veux dire aussi vite ? ou faut-il attendre l'injection d'adriamycine  du fin de protocole ? (ici je parle du protocole de Madison)
Merci et courage , Marielle

----------


## BALTHOS

Je viens de poster un message mais j'ai l'impression qu'il ne repond pas à Porcigarou, donc je reprends ! 
Est-ce que les gaglions de Saphie avaient diminués lors de la réinduction rapidement ? car pour Balthazar ceux du cou et les poplités ont diminués mais sont encore là ... çà m'inquiète il faut peut-être attendre l'injection d'adriamycine ?
de quel nouvelle molécule votre véto vous a parlé ?
Mon véto m'a dit qu'on pouvait redonner du kidrolase (alors qu'il en a eu il y 3 semaines lors de la réinduction) vous savez çà ?

Bon courage, je suis de tout coeur avec vous !  ::  

Marielle

----------


## porcigarou

Lors de la rechute de Saphie, les ganglions concernés étaient abdominaux, non-visibles à la palpation, le véto les a remarqué lors d'une échographie de contrôle. Après la phase de réinduction, nous n'avons pas refait d'écho pour vérifier, mais je pense vu sa rechute rapide qu'ils n'avaient pas disparu.
Aujourd'hui ils sont très gros, et commencent à gêner Saphie, elle commence à avoir des douleurs abdominales, et se lèche le ventre.
La dernier molécule n'a donc pas fonctionné...
Je vais devoir bientôt prendre ma décision pour lui éviter la souffrance, j'ai pleuré toute la nuit, car c'est extrêmement dur de se dire que le moment approche.
Le dernier médicament qu'elle a reçu est le mitoxantrone, il faut attendre 3 semaines avant une autre injection, mais la véto ne savait pas la suite du protocole, tout dépendait de la réponse à la chimio de Saphie. 
Je vais appeler pour voir si son cancérologue est rentré de vacances, et prendre rendez-vous pour un bilan et pour décider de la suite du traitement.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,suis dégoutée pour Saphie,courage à vous et milles caresses à Saphie
Trop dur cette maladie,peut etre qu'elle est opérable ?
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis vraiment de tout coeur avec porcigarou et Saphie, ces moments là sont terribles à vivre !
Bon courage à vous 2

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à toutes
Comment va Saphie ?
et les autres fifilles
Teva a finit son induction et la prochaine chimio dans 4 semaines,enfin un peu de repos
pour elle,et pour nous
A la derniere consultation avant chimio le véto qui n'est pas le mien a trouvé un petit
probleme au coeur,arithmies,il me semble ,mais lorsque je retournerai à l'école véto
on lui fera faire un éléctro cardio,sachant que ces soucis de coeur avait déja été vu
Voilà ,elle reste fatiguée,mais n'a pas eu de vomissements ni de diahrée apres chimio
Aujourd'hui il a fait chaud,elle s'est baignée un peu,tranquille
A+
Sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Saphie a eu rendez-vous avec l'oncologue vendredi soir. Son état général est bon, et la prise de sang également. Le vétérinaire a donc poursuivi le traitement en introduisant une nouvelle molécule. Le taux de réponse est aussi de 30 à 40 %. Nous sommes donc de nouveau en attente... En tout cas Saphie va très bien, elle a l'air un peu moins gênée par ses ganglions abdo. Elle a un traitement anti vomitif et anti diarrhéique pour l'aider à supporter la chimio. L'important c'est qu'elle aille bien et qu'elle ne souffre pas. Rendez-vous dans 3 semaines, sauf si problèmes avant. Croisons les doigts.

----------


## BALTHOS

Balthazar va mieux depuis hier seulement, mais ma décision est prise j'arrète les chimios étant donné qu'il ne les supporte plus.
Je dois appeler le véto pour lui annoncer ma décision, de toutes façons les ganglions du cou ne se réduisent pas, il est fatigué mais ne souffre plus, il va s'éteindre petit à petit ....je me sens prète maintenant, çà fait un an pile ce mois-ci.
Bonne chance à vous deux avec vos pepettes

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,
Quelques nouvelles de ma puce : elle va bien, mange bien et fais même des conneries donc tout baigne. Elle a bien supportè ses deux prises d'endoxan des 2 semaines qui viennent de passer.
Cette semaine nous avons endoxan + perf d'oncovin et prise de sang j'espere que les rèsultats seront bons.
Le seul hic c'est que ses ganglions poplitès et dans la gorge sont toujours là, ils ne grossissent pas mais ça veut bien dire que le vèto a raison Bambou n'est pas en rèmission mais on empeche juste le cancer de flamber et de prendre le dessus.
J'ai repris avec elle nos balades à la plage afin qu'elle profite à fond car tôt ou tard elle ne va plus rèpondre du tout à la chimio.
On essaye de profiter au max et pensèe pour Balthazar et Saphie et les autres ! Caresses aux chiens et courage aux maitres

----------


## BALTHOS

Bonjour,

C'est chouette pour Bambou, profitez bien d'elle.
Balthazar est parti paisiblement dans mes bras samedi dans la soirée, je l'ai veillé tout samedi, il était très fatigué et c'était la fin, je voulais qu'il parte alors qu'il pouvait encore se lever.
Je suis très satisfaite de comment cela s'est déroulé, on a pris notre temps entre les 2 injections et j'aurai les cendres bientôt.
Je crois que vous aurez des nouvelles tristes de Saphie bientôt.

Bon courage et profitez !

----------


## Beazul

Bonjour
Voici un moment que je ne vous ai pas donné de nouvelles de Châtaigne. Je suis partie en vacances à la mi juillet et c'est mon fils qui s'est occupé d'elle. Chimio (Lomustine), corticoïde, antibio, prise de sang, il a tout géré, sans faillir. A mon retour, Châtaigne ma fait la fête, mais elle m'a accueillie en posant son cou dans ma main. Et là, horreur, la tumeur avait regrossi. Retour chez le véto qui me propose de recommencer le protocole de chimio en commençant par une prise de Kidrolase entraînant chez elle une diarrhée importante et une grosse fatigue. Et la tumeur continuait à grossir. Retour chez le véto qui l'auscule, constate qu'elle commence à avoir du mal à respirer. La tumeur devait gêner la trachée. Rechimio (Lomustine) et pronostic très réservé et à court terme. Et la tumeur a regressé. Ouf ! Ceci dit, lors de la prise de sang, vendredi dernier, j'ai étudié avec le véto, ses résultats sanguins depuis le moment où sa maladie a été diagnostiquée, c'est n'importe quoi. Des formules plus délirantes les unes que les autres ! Tantôt ce sont les plaquettes qui sont délirantes, tantôt le taux de globules blancs, ou les globules rouges,
Globalement, Châtaigne a bien supporté son traitement, mais hier matin, elle n'avait pas la forme et ne mangeait pas. Ma goulue qui ne mange pas, ça c'est inquiétant ! Et son regard éteint ! J'ai remarqué qu'elle avait une grosseur sur un coude et de petites plaies sur le ventre et une patte. Je lui ai donné des oeufs battus et tout se qui semblait facile à avaler et appétant. J'étais à 2 doigts de retourner chez le véto. Mais bon, c'était dimanche et elle l'avait déjà vu le vendredi soir. J'ai décidé de bien la surveiller pour voir l'évolution. Après un bon bain, je lai brossée, massée et j'ai nettoyé ses bobos. Elle a repris du poil de la bête dans l'après midi et ce matin, elle va mieux. Mais il faut la surveiller de près.
Que démotions contradictoires ! 
Comme vous tous, je suis épuisée physiquement et moralement par cette foutue maladie, mais je ne baisserai pas les bras. Jaccompagnerai avec amour, ma chienne, ma vaillante, dans cette épreuve, avec lespoir dadoucir sa peine et daugmenter son espérance de vie en "bonne condition".
Courages aux fifilles et à leurs maîtresses.
Amitiés à Balthos avec qui je nai pas encore discuté. Tu as su être là pour ton chien, quand il le fallait, comme il le fallait.

Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou,pensée pour Balthazar qui  a rejoint le paradis des chiens,bravo  et courage à sa maitresse de s'en etre occuper jusqu'au bout,trop moche cette maladie
sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Saphie nous a quitté hier matin. Son état s'est vite dégradé dimanche, elle était très fatiguée, et commençait à avoir des difficultés à respirer. Nous avons donc pris notre décision, et l'avons emmené chez le vétérinaire le lundi matin, elle s'est endormie dans mes bras.
Je ne voulais pas qu'elle souffre, c'était le bon moment.
Saphie s'est vraiment battue contre la maladie, j'ai pour elle un très grand respect, aujourd'hui c'est un grand vide...
Courage à vous dans votre combat, profitez au maximum de tous les petits moments, ça passe si vite...

----------


## corine40

bonjur 
et déslée pour vos chiens le principal c'est qu'il est eu une vie heureuse.. 

le mien se bat aussi pour n cancer et j"hésite pour la chimio
le véto m'a proposé de la doxorobucine amais j'ai peur
pouvez vous m'aider me dire si c'est bien ou pas 

merci

----------


## BALTHOS

Bonjour, cela dépend du cancer et de l'état de ton chien, depuis quand est-il malade ? quel age a-t-il ?  en général si le véto te propose la chimio c'est qu'il peut aider ton chien.
Mon Balthazar a eu une chimio pdt un an et il a très bien vécu pendant cette année là donc c'est à toi de décider, si tu as les moyens et que tu aimes ton chien alors n'hésite pas.
Bon courage, Marielle

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,désolée pour Saphie
courage à vous
sylvie

----------


## corine40

bonjour
mon chien est forme il a dix ans c'est un caniche
le véto me propose la doxorobucine et j'ai lu que beaucoup de chiens ne la supportent pas..
j'ai demandé des avis sur le forum sur cette molécule apparemment personne ne la connait..

----------


## BALTHOS

La doxorobucine c'est l'adriamycine (regarde sur google !!!), mon chien l'a eu aussi mais généralement c'est donné en fin de protocole d'attaque (pour le lymphome), l'adriamycine a des effets très nocifs sur le coeur du chien, en général le véto donne d'abord de la kidrolase pour le début du traitement mais si ton véto t'a proposé cela c'est qu'il sait ce qu'il fait ? il vaut mieux voir un véto qui a l'habitude des cancers ... donc une clinique qui a le droit de faire des chimios (car il ya un protocole à respecter, ton chien devra rester 24 à la clinique) ou une école vétérinaire
bon courage

----------


## corine40

bonjour
je te remercie d'avoir répondu

peut tu me dire combien de séances a eu ton chien avec cette molécule et ses réactions
as t il bien supporté ect
merci beaucoup

----------


## BALTHOS

Mon chien a eu trois injections d'adri (une toutes les 6 semaines je crois) et il a très bien supporté à chaque fois (enfin sauf les effets secondaires mais çà se gère), ensuite il était fatigué deux jours mais Balthazar n'avait que 4 ans et donc fort et en bonne santé ...
de toutes façons il faut faire une echo cardio pour vérifier si le coeur supporte bien cette molécule.
Bon courage je sais quel choc çà peut être d'avoir cette nouvelle

----------


## corine40

bonsoir
merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu sachant que tu as perdu ta boule de poil

mais je reste persuadé que ton toutou a eu une belle vie ..
merci beaucoup
oui c'est un choc surtout quand tue emmènes ton chien qui a une forme olympique qui joue qui saute qui fait le clown  pour un épillet et que l'on apprends qu'il a un cancer et tout cela confirmé par biopsie et scanner..
ma boule de poil est condamné 6 mois 8 peut être ou peut être moins..
j'a peur  pour l'ultime piqure je suis terrorisée.

----------


## BALTHOS

C'est très dur en effet mais contrairement à ce que je croyais l'accompagnement s'est fait dans un grand amour et j'ai été soulagée (c après que c plus dur), la fin est très difficile, le voir diminuer, ne plus manger, ne plus se lever ...j'ai décidé d'accompagner mon afghan tant qu'il pouvait encore marcher, il était très faible mais a été digne jusqu'au bout. Je sais qu'il est près de moi pour toujours.
Profite bien de TOUS les instants, moi çà à duré un an alors ne desespère pas tu peux le garder encore ... et puis il a dix ans le mien allait avoir 5 ans semaine prochaine, c très dur.

COURAGE

----------


## corine40

bonsoir 
merci pour tes conseils oui je gâte mon toutou

je ne veux pas trop tembêter mais j'ai oublié de te demander quelle sorte d'effets secondaires combien cela durait
cela ne l'a til pas affaibli
j'ai peur que la chimio affaiblisse mon chien et permette au cancer de 
prendre le dessus
tu crois qu'il se voit dépérir quand c'est la fin c'est mon premier chien et j'ai peur de pas savoir gérer

----------


## BALTHOS

Comme dans tous les produits toxiques : nauseés, vomissements, diahrée, constipation, je te conseille d'aller voir sur internet car c'est pénible pour moi de me replonger là dedans, ce sont les mêmes choses que pour l'humain tu trouveras tout cela sur la toile.
La fin est en effet très pénible pour eux comme pour nous, il ne faut donc pas attendre le dernier moment afin de garder une certaine dignité à ton toutou. Je me suis fait aider par l'homéopathie les 3 derniers mois, j'ai pu être forte pour lui malgré le chagrin.
Bon courage

----------


## Beazul

Je suis très triste pour Saphie qui s'est battue comme une lionne. Son combat terminé, elle peut maintenant se reposer au paradis des chiens. 

Je crois que Châtaigne la rejoindra bientôt. Ce matin, elle a eu beaucoup de mal à se lever et à avaler quelque chose. Elle m'a suivie pour une courte promenade hygiénique au pas d'un vieux chien. J'espère qu'après une bonne sieste elle va se requinquer encore une fois. J'appréhende le moment de prendre la décision finale avec le vétérinaire....
Saloperie de maladie qui nous retire trop tôt ceux qu'on aime, humains et animaux ! 
Quelle que soit l'issue de notre combat, je crois que nos chiens valent qu'on mette tous les moyens pour les soigner, qu'il s'agisse de médecine vétérinaire ou d'amour et d'attentions. Oui, ils faut profiter des moments d'amour avec nos toutous, s'en délecter en préservant leur qualité de vie et en évitant toute souffrance inutile. C'est ce que je fais.

Corine, je te conseille de prendre l'avis d'un cancérologue. Les vétérinaires "en ville" sont des généralistes et ne peuvent connaître tous les protocoles de soins pour trouver celui qui sera le mieux adapté à la pathologie de ton chien. 
Moi je suis allée consulter à l'école vétérinaire quand le diagnostic à été posé et Châtaigne a pu avoir le traitement le plus efficace sur un lymphome T fulgurant.

Beazul

----------


## corine40

merci beazul , balthos
je n'attendrais pas le dernier moment mais comment savoir si c'est le moment quand on sait que dans cette saloperie il y a des hauts et des bas

beazul le véto a téléphoné a la cancérologue de maison Alfort c'est elle qui a donné le protocole mais en disant que ça ne pourrait pas marcher a coup sur le cancer de mon chien  mais qu'il n'y avait que cela c est une saloperie le seul avantage c'est qu'il donne pas de  de symptome  a part une gêne pour les besoins et n'altère pas la vie du chien jusquau jour ou il se déclare et la ca ira trés vite
pensez vous que les chiens se rendent compte de leur état quand c'est le moment
je n'arriverai jamais a gérer une telle situation mon chien c'est tout pour moi

vous êtes sans doute plus forts que moi

----------


## Beazul

Plus forte, plus forte, j'en sais rien. 
Mais je ne peux pas baisser les bras et laisser faire la maladie. 
Quand ma Châtaigne va mal, elle le montre par son attitude, elle n'a plus d'allant, la lumière de ses yeux semble éteinte. Je ne crois pas qu'elle souffre, mais qu'elle s'épuise et du haut de ses 7 ans, elle prend des allures de très vieux chien. Alors, en effet, comment savoir si c'est Le moment quand on sait que dans cette saloperie il y a des hauts et des bas...Peut etre en vérifiant que le mieux ne revient pas....Je suis en pleine confusion....

Beazul

----------


## corine40

merci beazul  et balthos je me sens moins seule

----------


## porcigarou

Saphie et moi, nous nous sommes battues pendant un an, je crois que ça nous a encore plus rapprochées qu'avant. Quand la chimio n'a plus été efficace, j'ai su que le moment de nous quitter allait arrivé très vite. La fatigue était de plus en plus importante, et elle a commencé à avoir des problèmes pour respirer (des quintes de toux au moindre effort), j'ai donc su que le temps était venu. Je voulais qu'elle parte encore bien, sans avoir souffert, comme le dit Balthos en étant digne. Le plus dur c'est après, l'absence. Dans chaque geste du quotidien, il nous manque sa présence. 
C'est une grande douleur. Aujourd'hui Saphie part pour l'incinération, je récupérerai ses cendres vendredi prochain.
Courage pour la suite de votre combat! Profitez au maximum!

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Je suis très triste pour Balthazar et Saphie ! J'ai beaucoup de peine pour leurs maîtres aussi, j'imagine à quel point ce moment doit être dur à vivre ..... En même temps je suis persuadée que Balthazar comme Saphie étaient parfaitement conscients de tout ce que vous avez fait pour eux et combien vous les aimiez !! Ils ont eu une belle vie remplie d'amour et on pu partir dignement c'est l'essentiel ! 
 Corine, bonjour et bienvenue sur notre forum ! l'Adryamicine a était aussi un grand dilemme pour nous, mais ce que je sais après avoir pris beaucoup de renseignements sur cette molécule ! c'est que pour les chiens de petites tailles cette molécule est moins nocive que sur les gros chiens, car c'est surtout à forte dose que cette molécule est dangereuse et comme la dose dépend du poids du chiens, les chiens de petites tailles sont moins exposés aux complications liées à cette molécule ! après à vous de voir ..... Dans le cas de Bambou on a refusé de lui administrer cette molécule car elle fait 50kg et la dose aurait été énorme en plus Bambou a des antécédents cardiaque donc impossible pour elle de la supporter.
Si vous avez d'autres questions n'hésitez pas !
Grosse pensée aux maîtres de Balthazar et Saphie et carresses aux autres et courage aux maîtres.

----------


## Beazul

Bonjour
Châtaigne nous a quitté vendredi dernier. 
Elle était très fatiguée, avait du mal à se nourrir, à se déplacer... Ses tumeurs avaient regrossi, ses reins fonctionnaient mal, son coeur battait très vite. Son cancer avait sans doute métastasé. Jusqu'au bout elle a été aimante, affectueuse et bienveillante. Alors qu'elle était très abattue, elle a eu un sursaut d'énergie et nous en avons profité pour nous dire adieu. Mes fils, mes chats et moi, nous l'avons entourée d'amour sur son canapé, avant d'aller chez le vétérinaire. Ses 3 maîtres sont restés avec elle pour laccompagner jusqu'au bout, avec amour et pour son bien. Nous l'avons laissée partir avant qu'elle ne souffre inutilement. 
Jeudi, je ne savais comment prendre lultime décision, jy ai réfléchi toute la journée. Le soir, nous en avons parlé en famille. 
Nous avons décidé de laccompagner au mieux, de la soigner tant que cétait possible, puis de laider à trouver paix et repos en évitant la souffrance. Cette euthanasie fut un acte damour volontaire.
Merci Châtaigne de tout le bonheur que tu nous as donné. Je taimerai toujours.

Profitez bien de vos toutous, aimez les bien.
Amicalement
Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,quelle tristesse Bathazar,Saphie,Chataigne,j'ai peur pour ma titoune
En tous cas Bravo à toutes de vous etre battues contre cette saloperie de maladie,et
d'avoir pris la bonne décision,meme si je sais que cela à du etre difficile
Bon courage à tous
Sylvie

----------


## BALTHOS

Vraiment désolée pour Chataigne, c'est très dur après et en même temps on les a tellement aimé, ils sont à jamais avec nous.
Bon courage Sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Mon dieu, tout nos toutous partent les uns après les autres... Vraiment désolée pour Châtaigne, je souhaite beaucoup de courage à sa famille dans cette terrible épreuve.
Courage aussi à ceux qui continuent le combat!

----------


## Beazul

Merci 
Je vous souhaite aussi du courage pour affronter le chagrin et encore la maladie, pour toi Sylvie. Une caresse à ta Titoune.
Comme vous, j'ai eu la chance de vivre avec un chien exeptionnel. Elle reste dans mon coeur. Je sens toujours sa bienveillance du plane autour de moi.
Amitiés
Beazul

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour 
Merci 
Teva se porte bien ,sa prochaine chimio mardi prochain,j'espere que ça ira
On lui palpe les ganglions régulierement,et ils ne semblent pas évolués,pourvu que ça dure,meme si je sais qu'il faudrat prendre une décision un jour,elle halete quand meme pas mal et je sais que son coeur est fatiguée,malgrés qu'elle se prends de temps en temps pour une jeunette qui saute les murets,elle est bien gaie,toujours bonne nageuse
et se fait plaisir dans la piscine,lorsque le soleil est là !!
Elle tente de manger n'importe quoi,mais on la surveille comme le lait sur le feu
A bientot
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Je suis très triste d'apprendre cette mauvaise nouvelle et je pense bien fort à Beazul ! Châtaigne a été entourée d'amour jusqu'au bout et c'est l'essentiel même si cette épreuve est très dure.
Bambou se porte pas trop mal bien qu'elle paraisse plus fatiguée et plus vite essoufflée, j'ai l'impression qu'elle a vieillit d'un coup, ses ganglions malgré la chimio sont toujours bien présents et ça me fait de plus en plus peur ! j'ai l'impression qu'un compte à rebours s'est déclenché et je n'arrive pas à m'y résoudre.
Je continue à l'emmener à la plage et elle profite un maximum de ces moments même si je dois les raccourcir pour cause de fatigue. Je veux qu'elle s'éclate et qu'elle profite de tous les jours qui passent ! 
Elle a eu la semaine dernière sa perf d'oncovin et ses analyses de sang étaient stables, là depuis ce matin elle est sous endoxan mais ça va elle le supporte plutôt bien + corticoides.
Courage à tous !

----------


## borneo

Je reviens sur ce triste topic pour avoir les témoignages de ceux qui ont renoncé (comme moi il y a 5 ans) à la chimio.

Mon chien avait 13 ans, je n'ai pas voulu lui faire subir un traitement qui nécessitait des hospitalisations à l'époque. Il a vécu un mois après la découverte du lymphome, j'ai dû le faire euthanasier car la cortisone lui donnait des diarrhées très douloureuses.

J'aimerais avoir des témoignages sur l'évolution de la maladie et les traitements données, en dehors du protocole de chimio.

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour Borneo,

Je suis désolée mais je ne peux pas vous aider car Bambou suit une chimio depuis son diagnostic mais je comprends votre choix car si Bambou avait été aussi âgée que votre chien je ne suis pas sure que je lui aurais fait subir tous ses traitements.
Bambou n'a que 5 ans, elle supporte bien son protocole de chimio et elle est en bonne forme générale donc nous continuons à nous battre ........
Toutefois je crois savoir que sans chimio le chien est malheureusement condamné à très court terme et il me semble que le seul traitement qui existe pour essayer d'améliorer  leur confort c'est la corticothérapie.
Tous les chiens qui sont malheureusement décédés ces derniers jours ont tous eu un protocole de Chimio et deux d'entre eux étaient en récidive après une rémission d'une année environ, quant à Chataigne, elle était atteinte d'un lymphome T beaucoup plus mauvais que le B.
Désolé de ne pas vous apporter plus d'informations .....

----------


## borneo

Voici un lien vers une thèse vétérinaire :

http://oatao.univ-toulouse.fr/1645/1/PoujolL.pdf

----------


## thunderhead

Je découvre ce post, et voulais donner mon témoignage. Nous avons appris il y a maintenant 4 mois que Kenza avait un lymphome et que sans traitement elle avait une espérance de vie d'1 mois et demi maximum... Il était impossible pour moi d'imaginer vivre sans elle, alors nous avons opté pour la chimio qui à quand même 80% de chance de réussite sur ce cancer. Kenza a vécu se spremières séances difficilement, mais aujourd'hui elle va plutôt bien ! Bien elle reste moins "speed" qu'avant la maladie, mais elle vit normalement, à même repris beaucoup de poids... bref, que du bon. Je croise les doigts pour ca continue ! (d'ailleurs là elle est à sa séance de chimio)

Kenza à 7 ans.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour bienvenue sur ce poste
De quelle race est Kenza ?
Suivit elle le meme protocole que les notre?
A bientot
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour et bienvenue !

Kenza a été diagnostiquée quasiment en même temps que Bambou et Téva !
Comme le demande Sylvie de quelle race est Kenza ?
Comment va Téva, j'espère bien !  
Je donne à bambou en plus de son traitement normal : du desmodium pour le rein et le foie, du jus de Grenade pour la régénération des globules rouges et du jus de Noni pour ses défenses immunitaires, ce ne sont que des produits totalement naturels et qui sont très conseillés dans le cas de chimiothérapie chez l'humain.  
Je n'ai pas assez de recul encore pour vous dire si ça procure un réel soulagement à Bambou mais je partage l'info quand même.
Bambou est en ce moment sous endoxan, elle va plutôt bien même si elle est très très essoufflée, il faut dire que chez nous c'est la période des grosses chaleurs et que c'est difficilement supportable pour tout le monde.
Mais on a quand même diminué les doses de corticoides pour éviter qu'elle ne s'essouffle davantage, j'espère que ses ganglions ne vont pas reflamber ! 
Courage à tous et caresses aux filles

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Bambou
Teva se porte bien,essoufflée également,mais ça vas,chimio lundi prochain,apres 4 semaines de tranquilité sans chimio
Lundi gros bilan (prise de sang) puis sous tout va bien ,on repart sous Oncovin et Endoxan et cortisone
A bientot
sylvie

----------


## thunderhead

Kenza est une staff (adoptée grâce à Rescue).

Elle a en plus de ses séances de chimio, du dermipred tous les deux jours (à vie) et a eu aussi de façon ponctuelle de l'endoxan. Elle est pour le moment en rémission, mais on continue les séance spour encore au moins 6 mois, après on verra comment elle est.

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Comment va Téva ? elle a du avoir sa chimio et prise de sang lundi .....
Je comprends pas bien le cas de Kenza car vous dites qu'elle n'a plus de séances de chimio et d'un autre coté vous dîtes que vous continuez les séances pour encore 6 mois je suppose que vous différencier le traitement d'attaque et le traitement d'entretien non ?
Chez Kenza est ce que vous sentez encore ses ganglions ?
Bambou a très très chaud et a de plus en plus de mal à respirer, le véto m'a demandé de diminuer sa dose de corticoide de moitié 1,5/jour mais du coup ses ganglions ont flambé et ça me déprime de les revoir apparaitre aussi gros, sans compter que de la voir respirer avec difficultés n'est pas facile non plus. Bref petit moral, vivement que cette chaleur étouffante s'arrête  et qu'elle puisse enfin se reposer tranquilement. J'ai du coup stoppé pour le moment les balades à la plage car j'ai peur qu'elle s'essouffle trop mais elle aime tellement ça que ça me rend triste aussi.
Pas facile comme situation !!! Caresses aux filles et courage aux maîtres.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Bambou
Teva a eu effectivement sa chimio lundi,sa prise de sang avait de bons resultats,mais
aussi des mauvais(globules blancs tres tres haut) et une infection (sans fievre) qui n'ont pu determiner de quoi il s'agit,à surveiller
Ces ganglions dans le coup sont quasi inexistant,sur les pattes,un peu plus gros,elle n'a pas 
vomit suite à sa chimio,repris un peu de poids
Par contre elle fait une hernie,suite à son occlusion intestinale,ce qui nous inquiete beaucoup,car risque événtration,nous devons la ramener à l'école véto à la fin du mios afin de voir le chirurgien qui l'a opérée,qui est étonner de cette hernie,car l'échographie montrait une belle cicatrisation
Elle halete pas mal aussi,malgrés qu'il ne fasse pas tres chaud 
Il ne serait de toute façon pas pensable de la ré-operée,elle ne tiendrait pas le choc
Nous n'avons plus beaucoup d'éspoir de la garder avec nous encore tres longtemps
car son coeur est tres tres fatigué
Elle reste cependant tres gaie
Caresses à Bambou et courage à sa maitresse
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Je suis peinée par ces nouvelles de Téva ! Tu dis que son coeur est fatiguée c'est ce qui explique qu'elle halète autant ? 
J'espère que sa hernie ne sera pas un problème majeur de plus pour elle et surtout une source de souffrance ! Vont ils lui faire une écho pour en savoir plus ?
J'espère quand même que tu vas pouvoir continuer la chimio malgré sa hernie.
Bambou est toujours très essoufflée et halète beaucoup plus que mon autre chien, elle ronfle énormément à cause des ses ganglions dans le cou ainsi que les poplités ont encore grossi, ils ont la taille d'un balle de tennis, ses ganglions axillaires ont gonflé également ces derniers jours  alors que jusque là on ne les voyaient plus.
J'ai beaucoup de peine à la voir chercher son air toute la journée, ça doit être stressant et épuisant !
Mais bon elle est gaie et a très bon appétit donc .........
Sa prochaine perfusion d'oncovin et prise de sang est pour mercredi, je verrais ce qu'en pense le vétérinaire.
Je croise les doigts pour que chirurgien de Téva soit rassurant, tiens moi au courant, ta titoune s'est tellement battue qu'elle mérite au moins ça !! 
Bon week end à toi et caresses à ta belle Téva.

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou ,merci Bambou pour ton message
En effet son coeur fatigue beaucoup,nous allons lui faire un electrocardio à la fin du mois + une echographie pour cette hernie qui à la taille d'une balle de ping pong
Il y a 2 jours la belle m'a mangé un soutien gorge et oui,elle n'a laissée que les baleines!!!
Nous avons récuperer les morceaux, dans ces selles,et en a vomit une partie
Maintenant ma belle fouille dans mes tiroirs ,elle nous laisse pas beaucoup de repit
Si le chir nous propose une opération pour son hernie,nous savons qu'elle ne se reveillera pas,c'est tres difficile,je pense qu'il va falloir prendre une décision à la fin du mois
a bientot bon courage avec Bambou
sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Bonjour,
même si Saphie n'est plus là, je continue à venir sur ce post pour avoir de vos nouvelles. Je vois hélas qu'elles ne sont pas très bonnes... Bon courage à vous et à vos fifilles!

----------


## borneo

J'ai ouvert un topic au sujet d'un chien de 14 ans chez qui on vient de diagnostiquer un lymphome. Si vous avez des infos sur l'évolution probable de la maladie, ou sur les symptômes qui montrent qu'elle évolue, elles sont les bienvenues.

J'ai ouvert un nouveau topic au lieu d'écrire sur celui-là pour que ça n'interfère pas avec tout ce qui concerne les chimios.

Lymphome chez un chien de 14 ans

----------


## Bambou06

Bonsoir,

Je croise les doigts pour que le chirurgien ne propose pas une nouvelle intervention ! Mon mari est chirurgien je lui ai parlé du cas de Téva, il m'a dit que chez les humains l'intervention n'est pas toujours proposée quand il y une hernie, cela dépend de sa localisation et de sa grosseur et si elle est dérangeante pour le patient ou pas ?
J'espère qu'il en ai de même pour nos amis à 4 pattes !!!
Bambou m'a semblé moins essoufflée aujourd'hui, la tempête ayant apporté un pue de fraicheur mais elle respire toujours à une fréquence très élevée ! Par contre aujourd'hui elle n'avait pas très faim j'ai même du l'encourager à manger ses croquettes, j'espère que ça ne cache rien de grave car ça ne lui ressemble pas.
Mercredi je verrais bien ce qu'en pense son vétérinaire.
Bon courage à tous car même si Saphie, Balthazar et Châtaigne nous ont malheureusement quitté, je pense bien souvent à eux et à leurs maîtres.
Grosses caresses à Téva et courage à toi Sylvie.

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

De bonnes nouvelles de ma Bambou, ses analyses de sang n'ont jamais été aussi bonnes donc je suis ravie ! il faut croire que le Desmodium pour son foi, le jus de Noni pour son système immunitaire et le jus de grenade pour la régénération des GR ont été bénéfiques !!! Je vous recommande donc les 3 pour vos toutous dans le cas de chimio.
Sinon le vétérinaire m'a dit de ne pas trop m'inquiéter concernant son essoufflement qui d'après lui est du à la chaleur et aux corticoides à forte dose ! Il me demande de reprendre nos balades à la plage en essayant d'y aller soit tôt le matin soit le soir et de l'obliger à faire des pauses, je vais donc reprendre nos bonnes vieilles habitudes dés demain !! 
Pour ses ganglions qui sont vraiment trop gros, nous allons lui refaire une injection de Kidrolase dés mardi afin d'essayer de les faire diminuer de taille, croisons les doigts pour qu'elle supporte aussi bien cette 2nde injection de Kidrolase !
J'espère que du côté de Téva nous aurons également de bonnes nouvelles, caresses à la puce et le bonjour à Sylvie.

----------


## sylvie11

Super pour Bambou!
c'est vrai que la cortisone les fait beaucoup haletés
Ma Teva va bien,on croise les doigts,elle a bon appétit,mais j'ai hate qu'on lui reduise cette cortisone
Bambou a t elle des plaies? (petites)
depuis sa derniere chimio,Teva nous fait des plaies dans la nuque,vers les oreilles ,et aujourd'hui une petite sur la truffe,donc Bétadine à gogo,mais la cicatrisation est lente
toujours à cause de ces corticoides,grrrrrrr !!
A bientot
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Non, Bambou n'a pas eu de plaies mais énormément de champignons et on a mis plus de 5 semaines pour arriver à bout de ces saloperies, j'avais essayé la bétadine mais sans succès, c'est le  Canaural qui nous a permis de prendre le dessus : 2 applications par jour.
Le CANAURAL a l'avantage de contenir : corticoides locaux + antibiotiques + antifongiques, je crois que c'est pas mal aussi sur les plaies mais si ça t'intéresse demande quand même conseil à ton vétérinaire. 
Contente que Téva se porte bien, croisons les doigts pour nos poulettes.
A bientôt  :Smile:

----------


## Bambou06

Bambou a eu son injection de Kidrolase hier matin, comme a son habitude elle l'a très bien supporté  :Smile:  ( pas de fatigue, appétit OK ), de ce côté là je dois avouer que ma chienne m'impressionne à part une chimio où elle a été très fatiguée ( mais le véto pense qu'elle a fait une petite déprime car c'était pendant mon absence !) sinon à chaque fois on a l'impression qu'on lui a injecté un simple sérum physiologique et pas toutes ces molécules si toxiques ! Je croise les doigts pour que ça ne change pas.
Par contre autant lors de sa première injection de kidrolase Bambou dés le lendemain n'avait plus un seul ganglion, autant cette fois ci ça n'a rien changé pour le moment, j'espère que d'ici demain ( 48h après ) ses énormes ganglions qui la gênent commenceront à diminuer !!! 
Niveau chimio on continue en alternance l'endoxan et l'oncovin !
J'espère que Téva a de bonnes nouvelles de son chirurgien qu'elle a du voir en début de semaine il me semble ! @ bientôt !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,j'ai emmené Teva ce matin pour sa chimio qui a été avancer de quelques jours,car absence de la personne qui s'en occupe
Examen de son hernie et les nouvelles ne sont pas bonnes
Le chirurgien a trouvé que sa cicatrice (interieur) du à son occlusion était tres fragile,et elle risque de faire une 2 eme occlusion
Il ne sait pas quoi nous conseillé car l'opération est risqué vu son age et du faite qu'elle a eu du mal à se reveiller pour la premiere,en plus il ne garantit pas que cela ne se reproduira pas,car la cortisone et la chimio ne facilitent pas la cicatrisation
Donc nous avons décidés de ne pas l'operer de la laissée tranquille de la surveiller d'avantage,et esperer que cela ne s'ouvre pas + que cela est.
Son coeur va bien finalement petite arithmie mais rien d'inquietant
Ses plaies qui sont devenues "croutes" aux oreilles serait du à la chimio,mais ils savent pas trop car c'est la premiere fois que cela arrive,visite chez le dermato demain
Voila le moral dans les chaussettes !
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Je suis désolée de ces tristes nouvelles de la belle Téva ! 
Il ne vous a rien recommandé de spécifique pour éviter une nouvelle occlusion ? Je comprends votre décision de ne pas l'opérer à nouveau surtout si ce problème risque de récidiver. C'est évident que la cortisone et la chimio n'aide pas à la cicatrisation, quelle horreur ce traitement lourd qui d'un coté soigne mais de l'autre leur flingue l'organisme !!! 
Je croise les doigts pour que tout se passe au mieux pour la puce et je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage.
Caresses à la puce.

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Bambou
Pour l'opération c'est tres risquée et Teva risque de ne pas se reveiller,et comme nous voulons la préservée au maximum
Elle va bien sa derniere chimio s'est bien passée,appétit,joie de vivre
Nous surveillons son hernie chaque jour,plusieurs fois par jour.
Au moindre doute d'une éventuelle occlusion (vomissement,plus d'appétit) nous l'emmenerons d'urgence 
Nous lui donnons maintenant des que possible son repas en trois fois afin de ne pas trop peser son intestin
Le chirurgien nous a dit que s'était super fragile au toucher
Cortisone maintenant 1 jour sur 2,2 comprimés
Ns devons éviter qu'elle prenne des escaliers ,de sauter les murets,et de trop courrir,et de ne pas la faire trop nagér
Voila ma titoune est bien fatiguée et tres fragile
Comment va Bambou ?
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bambou va bien, l'injection de kidrolase  a permis aux ganglions de bien dégonfler même si ils sont encore très présents. Elle est joueuse, a bon appétit RAS  de ce côté là ! 
Je continue d'associer à ses traitements de chimio, les traitements naturels ( jus de grenade, jus de Noni, Desmodium et extrait d'ananas ) et vraiment ça lui fait du bien, pourtant j'étais septique avant de les lui donner, finalement ma chienne m'aura ouvert l'esprit sur l'efficacité des traitements naturels  :: . Prochain bilan sanguin + perf d'oncovin samedi matin pour ma puce j'espère que tout se passera bien car son véto habituel est en vacances mais bon il n'y a pas de raison ! 
J'imagine ton stress quotidien pour la hernie de la puce ça ne doit pas être évident à gérer ..... Courage ! et Caresses à la fille. @ bientôt.

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Analyses de sang de Bambou correctes à part ses globules blancs qui sont au plafond ! Le véto pense que le cancer gagne du terrain et que c'est pas bon signe pour la puce surtout que ses ganglions sont énormes à nouveau. Elle a eu sa perf d'oncovin mais ce matin Bambou va pas bien et je ne sais pas si c'est du à sa perf d'oncovin d'hier ou si c'est du à ses ganglions qui ont encore flambé dans la nuit et n'ont jamais été aussi énormes !!!! Il me semble qu'elle a du mal à trouver une position pour dormir, elle est très fatiguée, halète de plus en plus et quand elle boit fait quelques fausses routes et régurgite, elle refuse de manger ce qui ne lui ressemble pas du tout. Je croise les doigts pour que ça soit passager et que d'ici demain elle aie retrouvée sa pêche, je suis quand même très inquiète par la taille de ses ganglions c'est impressionnant! C'est vraiment dommage car après 2 mois de Desmodium son foie est nickel !! Cette plante est vraiment à recommander pour les gens fragiles du foie. Voilà je la veille mais je me sens tellement impuissante que ça me mine !! J'espère que Téva tient bon !! Courage,  je crois à 200% à nos fifilles, elle sont costauds ! Bon dimanche

----------


## borneo

Elle a de la cortisone pour la soulager ?

----------


## sylvie11

Hello,courage à  Bambou et sa maitresse,j'espere de tout coeur que ces ganglions vont baissée rapidement,et que la
miss va retrouvée de l'appétit
Pour les globules blancs à comben est elle?
car Teva a eu aussi une montée énorme,mais cela à vite rebaissé 3 semaines apres,et le véto ne trouvait pas ça affolant,elle en était à 25 000.
Ma titouve va bien,à part qu'elle n'a pas voulu se baigner aujourd'hui,alors qu'il faisait super beau et chaud,et rester à l'ombre
toute la journée
Elle n' a peut etre plus la force de nagée ???
Caresses à Bambou je suis sure que ça vas aller
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Bambou a ses GB à 41000 ! Hier soir elle allait un peu mieux elle a mangé et même joué mais ce matin c'est la catastrophe, elle se met difficilement debout, elle a vomi plusieurs fois, elle boit mais un tout petit peu et il faut que j'insiste énormément.... Elle fait de petites plaies avec du pus peut être comme Téva la dernière fois j'espère que ça va aller pour elle car là elle est vraiment pas bien du tout. On est à 48h de la chimio j'ai appelé le veto remplaçant il doit me rappeler .... Ses ganglions sont toujours là et toujours aussi énormes .... J'angoisse pour la suite mais je positive car je me dis que pour une fois elle réagit peut être mal à la chimio !!!! Caresses à Téva et courage à toi aussi !! On savait qu'on se lançait dans un drôle de combat mais le déclin est quand même difficile à accepter !

----------


## borneo

Tu lui donnes quoi pour la soulager ?

----------


## Bambou06

Je lui donne tout ce qu'on peut lui donner, aussi bien en médecine douce ( naturopathie ) quand chimie mais j'essaye de privilégier tout ce qui est naturel car je pense qu'elle a sa dose de chimie. Maintenant je fais du cas par cas en fonction de ses symptômes et surtout je reste à coté d'elle et essaye de l'aider au mieux car le moral ça compte énormément dans ce genre de pathologie lourde. Sinon en entretien elle a aussi pas mal de truc à prendre mais bon c'est un peu long à écrire ... Ta question est un peu vague et Bambou passe par des phases tellement différentes que c'est pas facile de penser à tout.

----------


## borneo

Je te pose la question car je connais un chien qui a la même pathologie, mais qui pour l'instant se porte bien.

Je me demandais quel était le traitement quand le chien commence à aller mal. Je ne parle pas de la chimio, mais ce qu'on lui donne pour le soulager, par exemple de la cortisone ou des dérivés morphiniques. A ce niveau, la médecine "douce", malheureusement, je ne pense pas que ça fasse quoi que ce soit.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Bornéo
Il y a un traitement de cortisone obligatoire avec la chimio des le debut de la maladie
Bambou,Teva a également un peu de mal à se lever aussi,nous l'aidons un peu,et glisse un peu car nous avons que du
carrelage
Quant à ses plaies au niveau de la tete(oreilles) elles sont bien refermées et ses poils repoussent
Nous avons désinfectés tous les jours avec de la Bétadine rouge
Elle continue à bien manger
A bientot
Sylvie

----------


## borneo

Merci, je pensais effectivement à la cortisone. Elle est donnée en continu ? A quelles doses ?

Qu'est-ce qui est prévu quand le chien va vraiment mal ?

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour Borneo , bonjour Sylvie,

La cortisone est donnée dès le début de la maladie et elle ne doit être jamais interrompue aprés on joue sur les doses en les augmentant et en les diminuant. Les chiens atteins d'un lymphome ne souffrent pas ( à priori ) mais ils présentent une grande fatigue et peuvent aussi avoir des nausées donc pas de morphine pour eux par contre ils ont aussi du à leur perte d'immunité des petits tracas comme risque d'infection urinaire, champignons cutanés etc... à traiter au cas par cas. Puis quand le chien commence a trop décliné il faut prendre l'ultime décision ! 
Ce matin Bambou va un peu mieux : elle a mangé un petit peu et n'a pas encore vomi ( croisons les doigts ) par contre elle refuse catégoriquement ses comprimés et je suis bien embêtée : j'ai essayé dans du yaourt, de la vache qui rit, une madeleine, dans de la pâté ... elle refuse si je les écrase elle refuse de manger et si je les mets en entier en espérant qu'elle les chopera en même temps que la pâté elle prends bien soin malgré sa grosse gueule de les laisser !!!! Je vais appeler le véto pour savoir comment faire...
Sinon elle reste super fatiguée et nauséeuse hier soir elle a tellement vomi la pauvre !!! je ne savais plus quoi faire ! elle n'a pas de pêche elle ne veut pas jouer, elle réagit à peine quand je vais la voir et mange difficilement le peu qu'elle accepte de manger ! On se demande vraiment si on va continuer la chimio .... La question c'est que comme ses GB étaient très très élevés est ce qu'elle ne couvre pas une infection ? du coup le véto veut la mettre sous antibio pour voir si ça va mieux d'ici 2 ou 3 jours sauf que c'est impossible de lui faire prendre !!! 
Voila je suis super inquiète, on se demande vraiment si elle n'est pas arrivée au bout, surtout que j'ai l'impression qu'elle refuse maintenant de se faire soigner comme si c'était  elle qui disait  STOP !  
Comment va Téva aujourd'hui ? 
Caresses à la fille.

----------


## borneo

Tu lui ouvres la gueule, et tu lances le comprimé au fond. Ensuite, tu lui fermes la gueule de tes mains jusqu'à ce qu'elle ait avalé.

Voilà  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour Borneo , bonjour Sylvie,
> 
>   Puis quand le chien commence a trop décliné il faut prendre l'ultime décision !



c'est une question dont on ne parle pas, mais j'aimerais bien savoir comment reconnaître le moment où l'état du chien ne s'améliorera plus. J'ai perdu un chien d'un lymphome il y a six ans. Pour moi, le signe a été une diarrhée incontrôlable et douloureuse. La véto m'a expliqué depuis que ce n'est pas la cortisone qui lui donnait la diarrhée, mais les ganglions intestinaux. Je pense qu'avec des dérivés morphiniques contre la douleur, il aurait pu vivre un peu plus longtemps...  ::

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Justement je ne sais pas comment reconnaître ce moment qui est si important à déceler  !! 
Bambou a été chez le véto hier elle a eu une injection d'antibio + une de prinpéran+ une de corticoide et quelque chose contre sa diarrhée ! Ça lui a fait du bien, elle remange avec moins d'appétit que d'habitude mais ça va, elle boit et reprend ses comprimés avec de la vache qui rit ( impossible de faire comme tu me le propose bornéo, car Bambou se met à pleurer quand je lui fais ça et ça la fait vomir donc le véto m'a dit de ne plus le faire pour éviter qu'elle se déshydrate davantage ! ). Je suis un peu soulagée, elle reste très fatiguée  et joue un tout petit peu ! Je dois appeler le véto pour lui donner des nouvelles de la fille ! Et on fait un point dans une semaine on verra en fonction de son état si on doit continuer ou pas la chimio. Cette situation est très dure à vivre même si je savais bien qu'on serait confronter à ce problème tôt ou tard ! mais encore une fois comment savoir et surtout comment en être sure !!!! Comment va Téva ? @ bientôt

----------


## Bambou06

Bambou est totalement " ressuscitée " oufffffffffff !!!!! J'en pouvais plus de la voir dans cet état !!! Elle a quand même mis 5 jours pour se remettre de sa perfusion ! Demain je l'emmène à la plage et semaine prochaine RDV avec le véto pour faire le point sur la suite ...... J'espère que Téva va bien. Caresses à la fille. @+

----------


## borneo

Je suis contente pour elle.  ::

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou
AH bonne nouvelle,elles sont trop fortes nos loulouttes !!! tres contente que ca vas mieux
et oui cette maladie c'est grrrrrrrrrrrrr  !!!! des hauts,des bas souvent
Teva va tres bien,elle a bon appétit,elle finit meme la gamelle de son pote Ulan.
Sa prochaine chimio pour Jeudi prochain
Son hernie est stable,pas plus grosse qu'avant
On ne sent pas ces ganglions dans le cou,et vers les pattes non plus,pourvu que ça dure 
Grosses papouilles à Bambou et bises à sa maitresse
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

J'ai crié victoire trop tôt, ce matin Bambou n'allait à nouveau plus du tout, elle a peine accepté de prendre ses comprimés dans un peu de pâté. Le véto que j'ai eu au téléphone est de plus en plus pessimiste car pour lui ses hauts et ses bas sont dus au cancer qui gagne du terrain tous les jours. Ses ganglions sont toujours énormes. La question se repose faut il continuer la chimio ? en l'état c'est exclus car Bambou est bien trop fatiguée. Depuis quelques heures elle parait un peu mieux ( remue la queue quand je vais la voir, se lève un peu mieux) même si elle reste très fatiguée. Du coup j'ai annulé sa balade à la plage ce matin et je reste prêt d'elle .... Donc moral à la baisse à nouveau, je vous tiendrais au courant. Contente que Téva tienne le coup, grosses caresses à la puce. A bientôt

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Bambou
Teva allait tres bien hier soir,et ce matin,elle avait une partie de la gorge enflée,je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est ces ganglions,car c'est vraiment que d'un coté
on pense peut etre à une piqure d'insecte (moustique arraignée ? ) elle ne tousse pas à bien manger ce matin,c'est tres bizarre,pas de fievre non plus,on attends demain si pas disparu,on l'emmenera plus tot que prévu
je vous tiens au courant
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

J'espère de tout coeur que ceux ne sont pas à nouveau ses ganglions, je croise les doigts.
Bambou va pas bien du tout, elle a l'air épuisé toute la journée et j'ai l'impression qu'elle a du mal à dormir tellement ses ganglions la gênent.elle fait peine à voir, heureusement elle a un mieux tous les soirs ce qui nous permet de jouer un peu et qu'elle mange, je suis totalement effondrée car je sens la fin approcher à grands pas et je ne vois vraiment pas comment continuer la chimio dans son état. C'est tellement difficile de la voir comme ça ! J'espère que pour  Téva tout va bien se passer, caresses à la fille  et courage à toi Sylvie.

----------


## borneo

Qu'en dit le véto ?

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,voila Bambou nous en sommes au meme point
Teva a bien ces ganglions enflés,sa cortisone d'hier matin a fait diminué un peu,mais l'autre ganglion et gros également de la taille d'une balle de ping pong au moins
Le véto l"a gardée,pour une prise de sang demain matin et envisager si ces résultats sont bons,à reprendre l'induction du départ donc Kidrolase,endoxan cortisone
Sa cicatrice s'est d'apres lui au touché,encore écarté
Il est pessimiste pour la suite des évenements
Voila,nous allons en profiter un max,puis la laissée partir avant qu'elle se dégrade d'avantage
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Désolé pour Téva mais il faut s'accrocher car ça fait plus de 2 mois que Bambou a des ganglions gros comme une très grosse balle de tennis, donc Téva a encore peut être un peu de temps si sa hernie la laisse tranquille ! Le veto dit que Bambou est au bout, elle est encore plus fatiguée qu'hier cet après midi elle avait même du mal à ouvrir les yeux, on arrête la chimio et d'après le véto dans moins de 15 jours elle sera plus là voir même avant. C'est très très dur mais je ferais ce qu'il faut si elle commence à souffrir car ma puce s'est battue comme une championne et je lui dois de partir dignement. Le véto dit qu'elle ne souffre pas pour le moment qu'elle est juste hyper fatiguée et qu'il y a peut être une chance qu'elle parte tranquillement dans son sommeil, je croise les doigts pour que ce soit le cas ça sera beaucoup mieux pour elle. J'essaye de lui faire plaisir en lui faisant de super repas et de gros calins car ceux sont les 2 seules choses qui lui font encore plaisir . Tiens moi au courant pour Téva caresses à la fille et bon courage à toi !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Bambou
On en parlait justement avec notre véto hier,et il nous a dit que des la chienne est abattue,ne bouge plus et que ses ganglions ne désenflent pas,il faut prendre la décision de la laissée partir,je comprends tout à fait,il vaut mieux pour elle qu'elle ne souffre pas
Ns attendons l'appel du véto ce soir,pour connaitre les résultats de la prise de sang,afin de savoir si il lui fait sa chimio ou pas
mais je pense que nous allons la laissée tranquille car comme Bambou,elles se sont battues nos fifilles,malgres que Teva est encore gaie,joueuse,et morphalou
la notre va sur ses 9 ans est c'est beau pour un Bouvier Bernois
c'est un moment qui va etre tres difficile,courage à vous,profitez bien de votre louloutte,caresses à Bambou,je vous embrasse
Sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Le véto vient d'appeler,sa prise de sang est completement normal globules blancs et rouges impec le reste aussi
Pas de ganglions enflés aux pattes
Il lui on fait une ponction ,résultat dans 1 semaine,donc il lui on fait également sa chimio (oncovin)
Elle a bien mangé hier et ce matin aussi
On récupere notre phénomene demain apres midi
A+

----------


## borneo

J'ai été confrontée à la fin de vie d'un de mes chiens il y a peu de temps... le conseil que je peux vous donner, c'est de ne pas laisser un chien dans cet état chez le véto, ça ne sert vraiment à rien. Le bonheur pour un chien, c'est d'être chez lui avec ses maîtres.
La veille de la mort de mon chien, le véto voulait le garder la nuit sous perfusion, j'ai dit niet. A quoi ça lui aurait servi ? Je l'ai ramené à la maison pour une dernière nuit chez nous sous morphine, et le lendemain, je lui ai dit au-revoir.

C'est déjà dur pour un chien en bonne santé de passer une journée ou une nuit chez le véto, alors un animal aussi malade, c'est l'horreur.

----------


## sylvie11

Il n'est en aucun cas question de la laissée chez le véto ! je comprends pas

----------


## sylvie11

Apres la chimio,ils sont obligés c'est la loi de garder la chienne,pour recuperer ses premieres selles et urine (24 H)

----------


## borneo

Et avant ?

----------


## sylvie11

et avant quoi ??

----------


## Bambou06

Merci Sylvie pour ces renseignements, je crois qu'il va falloir que je laisse partir Bambou même si elle mange encore car elle est vraiment très fatiguée, complètement abattue ! Son véto rentre de vacances lundi si son état ne s'aggrave pas je souhaite attendre son retour car Bambou l'aime beaucoup et elle est complètement Zen quand c'est lui qui la soigne, ça sera donc mieux pour elle. Maintenant si son état s'aggrave d'ici la fin de la semaine je ferais le nécessaire avant. C'est très très dur comme moment ....
Je suis contente que Téva aie pu avoir sa chimio, je croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien.
Borneo tu dis avoir ramené ton chien sous morphine et lui avoir dit au revoir le lendemain, mais c'est toi qui a augmenté la dose de morphine pour qu'il parte à la maison ou il s'est éteint tranquillement chez toi ? Je voudrais tellement trouver une solution pour que Bambou puisse partir à la maison avec les siens. Bises à tous les 2 et caresses à Téva

----------


## borneo

Non, je l'ai ramené le matin chez le véto pour l'euthanasie. Il avait gardé sa perfusion, ça a été instantané.

J'ai un autre chien de 14 ans, pour qui la question risque de se poser dans les prochains temps. J'ai trouvé une véto qui accepte de venir à domicile.

Courage, ce sont des moments difficiles, mais c'est une consolation d'avoir permis à son chien de partir en douceur, quand le moment est arrivé.

----------


## Bambou06

Merci Borneo pour ta réponse. Je vais demander au véto de Bambou s'il peut venir  à la maison, j'espère qu'il acceptera...... Ce soir Bambou est mieux on a même joué au ballon, là j'attends qu'elle récupère un peu pour lui donner à manger, ceux sont ces moments là où je la retrouve un peu qui me font douter ... est ce vraiment le moment ? mais en même temps si je suis franche avec moi même ces moments sont extrêmement rares et Bambou n'est plus que l'ombre d'elle même 95% du temps.

----------


## porcigarou

Bambou, je t'ai répondu en mp, mais je ne suis pas sûre que ça  a fonctionné... Dis-moi si tu as reçu mon message...

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour Porcigarou, 
Effectivement je n'ai rien reçu, peux tu me renvoyer ta réponse STP. Merci d'avance à bientôt

----------


## borneo

Comment va Bambou ?

----------


## Bambou06

Bambou va mieux depuis 3 jours, elle est toujours fatiguée et moins active que d'habitude mais elle n'est plus abattue !! Je ne sais plus quoi penser, son véto rentre lundi, je le vois dés 7h30 du matin pour savoir la conduite à tenir car je suis totalement perdue avec ses bas qui font peur à voir et ses petits hauts qui font réfléchir. Pour le moment elle ne souffre pas, elle a retrouvé de la gaité, on joue le soir à la fraiche au ballon et elle mange de très bon appétit !  Pour le moment nous ne savons plus quoi penser car même le remplaçant de son véto était persuadé qu'elle ne passerait pas la semaine. Par contre ses ganglions sont toujours aussi gros mais tant qu'elle est comme ça le pire n'est pas envisageable ..... Cependant il me semble que malgré son fort appétit elle maigrit je verrais ça lundi à la pesée.
Comment va Téva ? et merci à toi Borneo pour t'inquiéter pour ma puce, Je te réponds dans le week end Porcigarou merci encore pour ta réponse qui est toujours d'un grand réconfort.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Bambou
Les ganglions ont baissés de taille considérablement,ils sont quand meme légerement plus gros qu'avant,d'apres le cancérologue c'est le grand mystere et Teva n'a pas finit de les étonnés,car ses résultats de sang sont tres bons,et si le cancer reprends le dessus,elle aurait du avoir la meme chose aux patttes,et là rien du tout il ne les sent pas
Donc il a pousuivit le protocole (oncovin,endoxan),et cortisone qu'on doit lui donner comme avant c'est à dire tous les jours
En début de semaine prochaine il doit avoir les résultats de la biopsie des ganglions pour en savoir un peu plus,et nous appelés pour les résultats
Pour son hernie il nous a conseillé si on le souhaitant une ceinture abdominale,afin que celle ci ne grossisse d'avantage
Elle va tres bien,mange bien,toujours gaie et joueuse
Contente que Bambou va mieux
Bon week end
sylvie

----------


## borneo

Tant qu'un chien mange, c'est qu'il profite de la vie.... chaque moment est bon à prendre.

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,
Bambou recommence à aller mal depuis hier, elle est de nouveau très abattue et à des difficultés à déglutir, elle a une perte d'appétit et j'ai même l'impression de retrouver de petites traces de sang dans sa bave et ses sécrétions au niveau de ses yeux.
Je vois le véto demain, on verra bien ...... mes seuls objectifs maintenant sont : qu'elle ne souffre pas et profiter au maximum des moments où elle est bien (comme ces 3 derniers jours et parfois le soir ).
Je suis contente que les analyses de sang de Téva soient au top et que ses ganglions aient diminués de taille ! Je croise les doigts pour que cela dur, qu'est ce que tu as décidé pour la ceinture abdominale ? 
Cela fait maintenant plus de 15 jours que Bambou est diminuée et que son cancer gagne du terrain un peu chaque jour malgré les quelques bons moments de répit que nous avons eu cette semaine, je ne suis pas sure qu'elle aie à nouveau un mieux mais j'ai vraiment profité d'elle à fond ces 3 derniers jours et " nous nous sommes beaucoup parlé " enfin c'est ce qu'il me semble :-) En tout cas je ne regrette pas de lui avoir fait cette chimio, cela nous a permit de passer encore 7 mois de bonheur en sa compagnie et ça ! ça n'a pas prix ! Le tout maintenant est de l'accompagné au mieux et de la laisser partir dignement quand le moment sera venu. C'est une période vraiment très difficile mais également émotionnellement enrichissante, finalement nos chiens nous en apprennent et nous donnent des leçons toute au long de leur courte vie. Il faut les remercier de ça. Bonne fin de week end à tous, je vous donnerai des nouvelles après la visite chez son véto.

----------


## Bambou06

Porciagrou as tu eu mon message privé ?

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Bambou
C'est vrai qu'ils nous apprennent beaucoup de choses,vous avez raison
Une chose est sure c'est que Bambou a été entourer de beaucoup d'amour et c'est tres important
Les résultats de Teva sont tombés vendredi,échappement du cancer,il reprend le dessus,nous l'emmenons mercredi pour une nouvelle induction (Kidrolase) et rebelotte chimio 1 fois par semaine sachant que l'on peut utliser le Kidrolase que 2 fois maxi
Sachant que ces ganglions risquent de nouveau de re grossir rapidement nous a dit le véto
Elle maintient sa forme pour l'instant,nous allons lui prendre cette ceinture abdominale
Aujourd'hui nous avons recouvert notre piscine pour l'hiver,et la tristesse est venue,car je ne sais pas si ma titoune aura encore le bonheur de faire sa trempette l'été prochain
Nous profitons d'elle également au maximum,on la gate
Bon courage à vous,mille caresses à Bambou et bravo à vous 2 pour ce combat contre cette salop......  de maladie
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour Sylvie,
Moi aussi j'ai eu beaucoup de tristesse quand j'ai compris que Bambou n'irait plus se baigner à la plage avec moi car trop fatiguèe  ! Je continue à la gâter, ce soir ma puce va mieux, elle a bien mangè et a même fini les restes de ma brochette :-) mais bon j'ai pas trop d'espoir, on verra ce qu'en pense son veto demain ....... Le cancer de Bambou a repris le dessus depuis plus de 2 moi j'espére donc qu'il te reste au moins encore autant de temps à partager avec Tèva !!! Je croise les doigts pour que la Kidrolase fasse régresser cette saloperie de Cancer ! Caresses à la puce et courage à toi !

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour à tous,
Ce matin visite chez le véto, Bambou est en phase terminale malgré c'est petit mieux du soir, elle a des ganglions au niveau de sa rate, de son foie et du médiastin, depuis ce matin elle bave énormément car les ganglions qu'elle a dans la gorge ont encore augmentés et lui compriment ses glandes salivaires. Le véto dit qu'elle ne souffre pas à proprement parler mais qu'elle n'est pas bien du tout donc c'est pas génial. J'ai pas eu le courage de l'euthanasier ce matin car nous nous sommes pas dit encore au revoir. Dés que mon mari rentre du travail, je lui en parle et j'appelle le véto pour fixer la date ....... Le véto veut bien venir faire l'euthanasie à la maison mais il dit que c'est pas forcément mieux pour tout le monde : nous, les autres animaux de la maison mais aussi elle car elle n'a pas peur de venir le voir avec tout le temps qu'elle a passé chez lui. Je suis effondrée mais quand je vois ma chienne je dois absolument prendre cette décision, je ne peux pas la laisser encore s'aggraver, je lui dois bien ça !!! Je salue le courage de Porcigarou et du maitre de Balthazar car ils sont su faire le bon choix au bon moment. Je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## borneo

Je vais te dire ce que je ferais si c'était mon chien : je lui donnerais le double ou le triple de la dose de cortisone pour qu'elle passe une nuit correcte, et j'irais chez le véto dès demain, sans attendre mon mari, qui ne pourra de toute façon rien faire de plus.

Je peux t'assurer que lorsqu'un véto dit qu'il est temps, c'est qu'il est *très très largement temps*. Courage, si tu tardes, tu vas t'en vouloir.

Les laisser partir à temps, c'est le dernier cadeau qu'on peut leur faire.

----------


## Bambou06

Mais le vèto n'a pas dit qu'il etait temps !! Il a dit qu'on ne pouvez plus rien faire pour la puce à part quelques soins palliatifs : anti diuretique, antibio, corticoide, desmodium, extranase. Et que temps qu'elle ne souffre pas à proprement parler je pouvais la garder et que c'etait à moi de sentir le moment ! Et que ce moment là doit être pris par moi après en avoir parlè calmement avec mon mari. Notre veto sait tres bien à quel point j'aime ma chienne et tout ce qu'on a traversè ensemble et surtout il sait que je vais avoir la force de faire ce qu'il y a à faire mais comme il m'a dit hier tu n'es pas completement prete mais tu vas l être tres vite alors recupere ta chienne parles en tranquilement avec  ton mari tu peux prendre un peu de temps pour lui faire ses adieux car elle est fatiguèe mais ne souffre au sens struct du terme ! Voilà exactement ce qui c'est dit hier matin chez le veto. Il n'est pas impossible que je fasse le necessaire des ce midi si mon veto le peut car depuis ce matin elle a des difficultes à se lever. Bonne journee à tous !

----------


## Bambou06

Bambou est partie sereine, dans mes bras. On a prit la décision ce matin car elle avait des difficultés à se lever et commencer à s'uriner dessus.
Ca a été très difficile comme décision, mais je sais maintenant qu'elle est bien là où elle est ! C'était un amour de chienne, elle m'a tellement donné que je devais avoir le courage de la laisser partir avant qu'elle se dégrade trop. Profitez à fond de Téva ! Je vais continuer à venir très régulièrement sur le forum donc donnes des nouvelles de la puce.
Caresses à Téva et bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Bambou
De tout coeur avec vous,vous avez pris la bonne décision,elle aura été heureuse toute sa vie,ses baignades,ballades,les soins,l'amour que vous lui avez apporté
Courage je vous embrasse
Sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Vous avez pris la bonne décision...même si c'est toujours extrêmement difficile... Au revoir à Bambou qui s'en va rejoindre ma Saphie...
Bon courage pour la suite.
Bon courage également à Sylvie et Téva qui continuent le combat!

----------


## borneo

Courage, c'est une décision difficile à prendre, mais si on a le sentiment de l'avoir prise à temps, la douleur est plus sereine.

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi  ::

----------


## charlyne

j'ai suivit ce post,  je ne me suis jamais manifestée, par respect pour vous et vos loulous, je ne voulais pas dire de bêtises c'est déjà assez dur pour vous, tout ce que je peux dire maintenant c'est

REPOSE EN PAIX MA PUCE et veille sur ta moman

merci

----------


## Bambou06

Cela fait presque 48h que ma puce est partie et même si tout le monde me dit que j'ai bien fait car elle diminuait de plus en plus et qu'elle aurait fini par souffrir j'ai du mal à ne pas culpabiliser d'avoir pris cette décision ! Elle me manque atrocement et c'est très dur tous les jours de rester à la maison, je préfère donc m'enfuir de chez moi pour essayer de penser à autre chose. Pour les autres qui sont passés par là avez vous eu ce sentiment si difficile à supporter en vous disant pourquoi ce jour là et pas 2 jours après ou même une semaine plus tard ????  Enfin je me résonne en me disant que ma puce était au bout qu'elle était de plus en plus mal même si elle avait 1h ou 2h maximum par jour d'assez bien dans la journée, je ne pouvais pas prendre le risque par amour pour elle d'attendre qu'elle ne soit plus que l'ombre d'elle même 24h/24h. En tout cas merci énormément pour vos messages cela m'a beaucoup touché et comment va Téva ?

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Teva a eu sa chimio ce matin (kidrolase) le véto vient d'appeler,elle a bien supportée RAS,prise de sang ok
Aujourd'hui elle est chouchoutée encore + que d'habitude à l'école véto car elle est la seule dans le service.
Elle fait le clown avec sa laisse dans la gueule lors de ses promenades elle amuse tout le monde.
On la récupere demain matin
Bambou pensez vous à reprendre un chien ? si vous l'envisagez de quelle race ?
A bientot
sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Ca fait presque 2 mois que Saphie nous a quitté, il n'y a pas un jour où je ne pense pas à elle... Je la pleure encore chaque jour, c'est d'ailleurs plus dur qu'au début car je n'arrive plus à parler d'elle sans pleurer... Mais je ne culpabilise pas par rapport à ma décision : comme je te l'ai dit bambou, j'ai perdu des gens très proches de cancer, et la phase terminale a été pour eux très difficile, alors je suis heureuse d'avoir pu éviter ça à Saphie.
Nous avons repris un autre chien très vite, car Thémis, ma bergère allemande ne supporte pas la solitude, et en 3 jours sans Saphie, elle se laissait déjà aller.
Nous avons repris un golden car j'ai découvert grâce à Saphie une race formidable! 
Ca m'aide beaucoup, toute une éducation à refaire, je n'avais plus l'habitude avec mes vieilles louloutes! lol
Gaïa ne remplacera jamais Saphie, elle n'est pas là pour ça, mais elle apporte de la gaieté dans la maison, et on en avait bien besoin.
Courage Bambou, et ne doute pas de ton choix, tu n'as rien à te reprocher.

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,
Je commence à déculpabiliser alors ça va un peu mieux même si Bambou me manque énormément et que certaines heures de la journée sont très dures comme l'heure où nous jouions toutes les deux au ballon et l'heure du repas ou le matin le moment de nos gros câlins, sans compter qu'elle n'est plus là constamment dans mes pieds à me suivre dans toute la maison ou à être couchée contre moi que je sois devant la TV ou à l'ordi. Le manque est énorme et elle a laissé un tel vide dans ma vie que je pense reprendre une boule de poil assez vite mais avant faut que je sois prête et pour le moment c'est encore trop tôt, peut être d'ici un mois ou deux. J'aimerais bien reprendre une cane corso car j'ai adoré cette race de chien mais en même temps j'ai peur de chercher Bambou à travers cette nouvelle puce.... Je suis aussi attirée par le bouledogue américain ou même le bull terrier même si c'est le plus moche des chiens :-) mais bon je sais pas trop .... Nous avons décidé de prendre un peu le large et nous partons aujourd'hui en catamaran dans les iles vierges pour une semaine, cela vous nous faire du bien surtout que nous sommes accompagnés de très bons amis ! Je risque d'être un peu absente du forum pendant quelques petits jours mais n'hésitez pas tous à me donner des conseils sur le fait de reprendre une cane  ou non ..... Je voulais remercier toutes les personnes qui ont postées des messages sur cette discussion ce qui m'a beaucoup aidé durant ces presque 7 mois, je l'ai crée en apprenant la terrible nouvelle sur le cancer de ma puce et vraiment cela m'a fait du bien d'avoir du soutien et de pouvoir partager ça avec vous surtout qu'habitant la Guadeloupe je me suis très vite sentie perdue face au manque d'information..... Heureusement le second veto qui a prit en charge Bambou a été extraordinaire avec nous 2 :-) J'aimerais bien garder le contact avec vous et peut être continuer à avoir de vos nouvelles et surtout continuer à soutenir Téva et sa maitresse qui continuent à se battre. Caresses à vos toutous et courage à Sylvie pour la suite !!! oh faite mon prénom c'est Tessa :-)

----------


## borneo

Quand on a plusieurs chiens, et que l'un s'en va, ceux qui restent sont là pour nous occuper l'esprit. On retourne avec eux là où on allait se balader ensemble, et on pense au disparu ensemble....

Quand c'est un chien unique, c'est effectivement plus dur.

Mais on peut prendre un peu le large, et faire ce qu'on ne pouvait pas avec un chien, comme aller à Londres ou d'autres choses.

Tu tourneras la page plus facilement avec un chien différent de celui que tu as perdu.

J'ai perdu en mai un teckel que j'adorais. Pour tenir compagnie au teckel restant, qui, à presque 14 ans ne voulait pas rester seul, j'ai adopté une Choupette Lhassa Apso de 7 ans, qui est tout l'inverse du teckel. Elle me console bien mieux que ne le ferait un teckel qui serait le portrait craché du disparu...

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour à tous,
Encore merci pour tous vos messages.
Comment va Teva ? 
Nous pensons de plus en plus reprendre une autre petite cane corso car Bambou nous a fait connaître cette race de chien merveilleuse, mais pas tout de suite sûrement d'ici un mois ou deux car il me faut encore un peu de temps, je ne suis pas encore prête. Le vide qu'elle a laissé à la maison est trop important et son copain mon autre chien de 9 ans vit mal le fait d'être seul ( perte d'appétit ...). 
Là nous sommes en vacances et malgré tout je pense tous les jours encore à Bambou.
Je sais que cette nouvelle puce ne remplacera jamais Bambou mais je me dis qu'une nouvelle histoire d'amour différente va voir le jour et surtout cette petite cane va nous apporter un peu de joie à la maison et nous en avons tous bien besoin.
Courage à Sylvie et caresses à Teva et à la nouvelle puce Gaia.
Tessa

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Tessa
Teva va tres bien ,je la ramene jeudi pour sa 3eme séance,pas de diahrée,prise de sang ok,bon appétit ,pas de vomissements
les ganglions ont disparus
Vous avez raison de reprendre une louloutte,ca sera une nouvelle Love Story,un autre caractere
tout en gardant Bambou dans votre coeur
A bientot
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Sylvie,
Alors la chimio de Teva ? J'espère que tout s'est bien passè et que la puce pète la forme. 
Je croise les doigts pour ça, courage et caresses à la fille.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour des nouvelles de ma puce
Teva a eu sa prise de sang avant chimio,les globules blancs ok,les rouges un peu bas
Il lui a fait quand meme
Elle ne semble pas fatiguée tout va bien,mange bien
Mademoiselle a maintenant sa ceinture abdominale,que nous lui retirons pour la nuit,ça ne la gene pas du tout,elle s'en fout,
elle ne cherche pas à l'enlevée
Nous voilà,un peu + rassurés,l'oncologue est content
Derniere chimio jeudi prochain et apres toutes les 3 semaines
A bientot
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Super nouvelle ! Je suis super contente pour Teva ! Grosses caresses à la puce et tenez moi au courant. 
A bientot. 
Tessa

----------


## Bambou06

Petite pensée pour Sylvie et Teva qui vont à la chimio demain, je pense à vous les filles courage bisous et donnez des nouvelles !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Teva n'a pas la grande forme,elle a eu de la fievre dans la nuit ,monter à 40°,ils l'ont mis sous antibiotique pendant 10 jours,elle n'a pas non plus d'appétit,et diahrée,nous la surveillons de pres ce weekend.
Sa température est à présent normale
Bref de nouveau le moral au plus bas
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Courage, je suis sûre que c'est une mauvaise passe, peut être que cette fois ci elle a moins bien supporté la chimio, ça arrive aussi chez les humains.......
Teva à eu quoi comme chimio hier oncovin ? 
Lorsque Bambou a eu de la diarrhée après sa chimio le vétérinaire le lendemain lui avait fait une injection pour ça et quelques heures à peine après l'injection elle allait déjà mieux ..... 
Je suis de tout cœur avec vous, donnez moi des nouvelles courage et caresses à la puce !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Tessa
Oui Teva a eu de l'Oncovin,il lui reste encore une séance la semaine prochaine puis apres dans 3 semaines,elle a mangé un steack haché hier soir avec du riz.
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,
Et sa diarrhée ça va mieux ?  c'est souvent l'oncovin qui est l'origine de troubles gastriques, le riz a du lui faire du bien non ? Courage et caresses à la puce.

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Sylvie,

Des nouvelles de Téva STP !!!
Pour nous retour à la maison et c'est pas évident, beaucoup de choses reviennent à moi et le vide est énorme !
Bambou me manque énormément et  elle manque aussi à mon vieux chien qui nous fait comme une petite déprime.
Nous avons donc réservé une nouvelle petite cane corso dans un élevage métropolitain, nous l'aurons mi décembre........ Nous sommes contents mais la peine de ne plus avoir Bambou restera j'en suis sure.
Cette petite puce qui se prénomme Geoy, va apporter de la joie,beaucoup de boulot en perspective mais aussi tellement de bonheur et de calins....
Donc vivement mi décembre et en attendant nous avons beaucoup à faire de notre coté afin d'entamer le deuil de notre poulette !
@ bientôt.
Tessa

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Tessa
Notre Teva est à l'école véto pour sa derniere chimio oncovin et endoxan.
J'ai vu l'oncolgue aujourd'hui,elle est de nouveau en rémission totale,ces ganglions ont fondus complétement,la séance de la semaine derniere n'a pas été facile,elle etait bien fatiguée,mais tout est rentrer dans l'ordre depuis dimanche dernier.
Elle nous a fait son ptit caprice"je ne veux pas de croquettes" donnez moi un steack haché avec des pates et je mangerais tout" on a cédés évidement !!
Sa prise de sang ok mais anémie quand meme,mais pas de soucis pour le véto.
Voila on récupere notre belle demain apres midi,et le prochain rdv chimio dans 3 semaines,elle va pouvoir souffler un peu.
Tres contente pour vous et votre petite chienne que vous aurez bientot,et joli nom.
C'est sur Bambou sera toujours dans votre coeur,mais la petite va vous donnez également beaucoup de bonheur
A bientot 
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Sylvie,
Super contente pour Téva et pour vous ! une rémission totale pour la miss, elle est drôlement costaud !!!!!!!! 
C'est bien aussi que les chimios s'espacent un peu, ça va faire du bien à tout le monde.
Donnez des news demain quand vous l'aurez récupérée.
Merci pour le prénom de la puce, ça n'a pas été simple à trouver car c'est l'année des G....... mais bon on est content.
Caresses à la puce et courage pour vous @ bientôt.
Tessa

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou
Teva péte la forme ! apres sa derniere chimio,à t-elle point qu'elle a été infernale la nuit derniere
Elle est tres excitée,elle a commencé par grignoter un bout de ma housse de couette,puis un peu plus tard dans la nuit
elle a pris ma facture EDF sur le bureau,en a mangé la moitié,et enfin vers 2h a finit ces bétises avec de la terre de ma plante verte grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,je travaille d'équipe et je me leve à 3h15,tres dur la journée.
Donc elle a eu le droit à 2 seringues de paraffine directement dans la gueule
bien sur nous  surveillons ses celles,un grand moment,car mademoiselle est pudique,eh oui ça existe pour les chiens,elle stoppe illico lorsqu'on la regarde,un vrai clown
Donc pas facile,mais bon
Nous partons dans 20 jours à l'étranger,vacances de Noel au soleil,en espérant que tous se passe bien lors de son séjour au chenil
Tessa, une petite photo de la petite quand elle sera chez vous
A bientot pour des nouvelles aventures de notre Boubounette
Sylvie

----------


## solara

bonjour
je suiz nouvelle sur le forum le sujet m'a interpellé du fait que j'ai eu un chien avec un cancer et j'avais commencé la chimio aussi et je le regrette fortement aujourd'hui le remord me ronge la premeière fois cela s'est déroulé parfaitement mon chien n'avait aps eu d'effets secondaires apr conre la seonde fois il a été trés malade avectrois demi journées de eprf en ambulatoire plus un traitment piqure et médicament seringue ^pendant 10 jours

mon chien n'avait jamais eu le moindre soucis de santé pendant ses 10 ans et moi s a maitesse je l'ai rendu malade avec cette chimio alors qu'il était en pleine forme même avec son cancer découvert un mois et demi auparavant complétment asymptomatique cancer découvert apr hasard lors d'une visite pour ses dix ans le véto a senti une masse tout aussi supris que moi vu la trés grande forme de mon chien..la biopsie et le scaner ont été sans apael cancer agresif avec deéja des métastases il ne restait selaon le cancérologue que cette solution pour ttenter d e prolonger un peu le sursis de mon chien l'opération étant inutile il a été honnete..

je peux vous dire que j'ai arrété la chimio quitte a ce que mon chien vive moins mais je voualis qu'il vive bien..
son suivi était une visite hebdomadaire avec auscultation et parfois prise de sang et traitement cortisone..il a eu un sédation entre temps pour analyser une seconde masse...

je trouve d'ailleurs que ces visites qui même si elles ne prenaient aps beaucoup de temps et toujours en ma présence étaient peut etre inutiles et ont pu perturber mon chien ,mon chien est décédé tres rapidement aprés l'arret de la chimio mais il a pu vivre heureux avec bon appétit 

je m'en veux énormément que mon chien est été malade a cause de moi en une semaine il est parti il a commencé a ne plus vouloir manger mais restait actif me faisait de grosses fêtes a mon arrivée et les deux derniers jours il était vraiment fatigué le cancer gagnait du terrain je l'ai fait endormir et deux ans après je me demande encore si je ne me suis aps précipitée malgré que le véto me dise non il me répond a chaque fois vous lui avez évité oedeme douleur et suffocation mais c'était la première fois que son cancer l embêtait alors cette question de savoir si je pouvais tenter encore quelque chose me hante depuis deux ans
le véto me dit que mon chien n'a aps souffert de son cancer a aprt une grosse fatigue les trois derneirs jours mais il oublie que la chimio l'a rendue malade et cela pour la première fois de sa vie

----------


## borneo

Solara : c'est normal de se poser ces questions, on se demande toujours si on n'a pas pris la décision trop tôt. Mais comme dit plus haut, je pense qu'on a plutôt tendance à traîner, à hésiter, à le faire trop tard.

Donc si le véto parle d'euthanasie pour un animal incurable, c'est qu'il est largement temps.

Personnellement, je n'ai pas fait faire de chimio à mon chien malade (le véto me le proposait, mais pour un chien de 13 ans, je trouve ça abusif...) mais j'ai dans mon entourage proche trois personnes âgées qui ont été carrément tuées par leurs chimios, alors qu'elles auraient pu mourir tranquillement. Donc je suis très réservée là dessus.

----------


## sylvie11

Chacun voit midi à sa porte !
Tessa je vais arreter de discuter sur ce forum,je pense que nous sommes entourés de personnes qui ne comprennent pas grand chose
je vous donnerais des nouvelles de Teva par MP
Sylvie

----------


## solara

merci bornéo non je nai pas trainé en ce qui me concerne mon chien est décédé le 10 juin 2010 jusqu'au 3 juin il baladait mangeait bien même gourmand  et d'un coup cela s'est dégradé il a commencé a refuser de s'alimenter mais il était réactif le véto ne décelait rien me disait que parfois cela arrive, des hauts et des bas donc je ne pouvais pas endormir mon chien tout de suite du fait qu'il ne mangeait plus le véto me disait d'attendre du moment qu'il ne souffrait pas il l'a vu deux fois dans la même semaine pour comprendre mais on ne comprenait pas ce refus de manger les deux derniers jours j'ai senti qu'il était fatigué puis il a commencé a faire du bruit en respirant mais sans détresse le véto a senti une nouvelle masse a la gorge l a on a compris que le gêne lempêchait de manger même s'il n'avait pas mal le lendemain je l'ai endormi en tout une semaine il a fallu que que mon chien parte ..


depuis je ris je vis mais je fais semblant cette question me mine de savoir si je n'ai pas trop vite fait certes mon chien était condamné la cancérologue ne lui donnait pas longtemps a vivre mais le voir bien et du jour au lendemain il n'était plus pareil je n'ai pas compris
la cancérologue m'a explique qu'il arrive que des cancers nembête pas et puis d'un coup ca explose ce qui s'est passé avec mon chien mais quant même une semaine n'ai je aps trop vite pris la décision c'est moi qii l'ai prise 
le véo a beau me dire que j'ai bien fait que la masse l'aurait étouffé les jours qui a allaient arriver j'ai trés mal, je lis des forums et je vois des maitres qui gardent leur animal des mois en phase finale pourquoi pas moi..

----------


## borneo

C'est une très grande chance que les animaux ont de pouvoir partir avant de souffrir.

Ce que tu as fait pour ton chien, c'est lui éviter de souffrir. Sur la fin, avec un lymphome, le chien étouffe. Ce n'est pas le souvenir que tu voulais garder de ton chien, je suppose.

S'acharner à garder en vie un animal qui souffre, je pense que c'est de l'égoïsme. Garder sous perfusion pendant des jours un vieux chien qui s'accroche à la vie, alors qu'on pourrait lui donner une fin paisible, je trouve ça abominable.

Tu as fait ce qu'il fallait pour ton chien. En refusant de manger, il t'a dit qu'il était temps de te dire au-revoir.

----------


## solara

oh que non je n'aurai jamais voulu voir mon chien souffrir d'ailleurs c'est la raison )pour laquelle j'ai stoppé net la chimio quand il a été très malade la seconde fois en tout deux chimio donc une qui s'était super bien apssé


quand le véto a senti la masse j'étais terrorisé a penser que mon chien allait souffrir je l'ai endormi le lendemain c'est la peur qui m'a fait agir je n'aurai pas supporté cela j'aimais trop mon chien mais il nempêche quaprès en lisant les forums ce que je n'avais jamais fait j'ai eu l'exemple de beaucoup de maitres qui n'agissent pas comme moi au premier embêtement qui insiste et c'est cela qui m'a fait d e la peine

mon chien s'était tout pour moi je l'adorais l'idée de le voir souffrir m'a fait prendre cette décision rapide j'espère que j'ai bien fait tu me dis que oui cela maide un peu
le véto m'a dit aussi que le maitre sait quand c'est le moment mais j'ai eu du mal a accepter qu'une semaine avant il était en forme..mon chien me manque si tu savais..
je lirai tes messages pour connaitre ton histoire ton chien est parti au ciel aussi?

----------


## borneo

> oh que non je n'aurai jamais voulu voir mon chien souffrir d'ailleurs c'est la raison )pour laquelle j'ai stoppé net la chimio quand il a été très malade la seconde fois en tout deux chimio donc une qui s'était super bien apssé
> 
> 
> quand le véto a senti la masse j'étais terrorisé a penser que mon chien allait souffrir je l'ai endormi le lendemain c'est la peur qui m'a fait agir je n'aurai pas supporté cela j'aimais trop mon chien mais il n’empêche qu’après en lisant les forums ce que je n'avais jamais fait j'ai eu l'exemple de beaucoup de maitres qui n'agissent pas comme moi au premier embêtement qui insiste et c'est cela qui m'a fait d e la peine
> 
> mon chien s'était tout pour moi je l'adorais l'idée de le voir souffrir m'a fait prendre cette décision rapide j'espère que j'ai bien fait tu me dis que oui cela m’aide un peu
> le véto m'a dit aussi que le maitre sait quand c'est le moment mais j'ai eu du mal a accepter qu'une semaine avant il était en forme..mon chien me manque si tu savais..
> je lirai tes messages pour connaitre ton histoire ton chien est parti au ciel aussi?



Solara, je viens de voir que ton chien est parti il y a plus d'un an. C'est normal de se poser des questions aussitôt après (est-ce que j'ai bien fait ? est-ce que j'aurais pu voir un autre véto ? etc...) ça fait partie du processus de deuil. Mais au bout d'un moment, la vie continue, on a d'autres animaux, on se repasse les bons moments passés avec celui qui n'est plus là. Quand on continue à ressasser plus d'un an après, je pense qu'il faut se faire aider pour surmonter le deuil.

Je sais ce que tu ressens, moi aussi j'ai fait euthanasier un chien qui avait un lymphome il y a quelques années, sans vraiment savoir si c'était le bon moment. On n'est pas devins, finalement personne ne saura jamais si c'était vraiment le moment. Mais il faut passer à autre chose.

----------


## solara

désolée pour ta toutoune isabelle..bornéo c'est vrai mais mon chien me manque ..

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui je vais donner mon coup de gueule.
Le but de cette discussion n'est pas de juger les gens mais d'accompagner les maitres et maitresses qui aident leur chiens ou chiennes atteint d'un lymphome !!!!!
Dans mon cas, je ne regrette pas une seconde d'avoir mis Bambou sous chimio car contrairement aux idées reçues plus de 90% des chiens supportent ce traitement très bien ..... Bambou n'a jamais montré de signes de faiblesses à part une fois lors des chimios ( 2 jours de fatigues et c'était terminé ! ) et ce n'est pas la chimio qui l'a tué !!!! Mais bien son cancer.
Je suis sure qu'un chien qu'il reste en clinique comme pour le cas de Téva aprés sa chimio ou qui reste pas  comme c'était le cas pour Bambou ça ne change rien du moment que le chien est en confiance avec l'équipe soignante et avec sa maitresse.
Bambou avait réussi à nouer de vrais liens avec son véto si bien qu'il en avait les larmes aux yeux quand il a fallu l'euthanasier.
Je trouve un peu dommage d'avoir fait fuir Sylvie qui se bat avec sa chienne depuis si longtemps, elle s'en occupe excessivement bien  et elle fait le max pour sa chienne et je suis persuadée qu'il ne s'agit pas d'acharnement thérapeutique comme certains d'entres vous peuvent le laisser entendre !!!!!! Je suis déçue que cette discussion tourne aux règlements de comptes c'était loin d'être le but.
Je suis la première à respecter le choix de ne pas faire de chimio à son chien alors ayez la même tolérance vis à vis des maitres qui ont fait un autre choix que le votre ou sortez de cette discussion ! 
Merci Sylvie de me donner des nouvelles de Téva, je suis désolée de voir la tournure qu'à pris cette discussion, c'est dommage !!!! J'ai déjà des photos de Geoy je vous en enverrais en MP :-) Caresses à la fille et continuez à vous battre Téva est une costaud et vous montre qu'elle n'est pas prête à abandonner :-)
Si on pousse votre raisonnement jusqu'au bout alors que pensez vous de la chimio chez les humains ????
AU revoir

----------


## Bambou06

Sylvie je viens de vous envoyer un MP l'avez vous reçu ?

----------


## BebeStane62

Je vous lis en sous marin depuis le début, j'aimerai bien voir ce post continuer à vivre, avec des news de Téva, des news de Bambou06 et de ses nouvelles aventures avec sa petite chienne...

----------


## sylvie11

Tessa j'ai bien reçu votre message,j'y répondrais ce soir
merci
Sylvie

----------


## BebeStane62

Quand je vois combien la cortisone excite et affame ma bull quand elle en prend même à petites doses, je veux bien imaginer combien ça doit être difficile de canaliser Téva . 

En tout cas tant qu'elle fait des bétises, c'est qu'elle a la pêche .

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Sylvie,
Contente de votre retour dans la discussion..... Je crois que maintenant nous aurons la paix :-) et puis on a du soutien ça fait plaisir ! J'espère que la miss va bien et que vous gardez le moral !! 
Je suis sûre que ça va aller, elle est costaud la minette, elle l'a drôlement montrè jusqu'à prèsent.
Et merci à Foxane, Bebestane et Isabelle pour votre soutien c'est super sympa et n'hésitez pas à nous laisser des messages si le cur vous en dit .
À bientôt  ::

----------


## Youki

SUJET NETTOYE !

Ce post n'étant pas une cours de récréation, veuillez donc régler vos différents via MP.
Solara et Borneo, retirez-vous du topic si bon vous semble, mais cessez d'intervenir en vous prononçant avec de tels jugements !
Ce post est un recueil de soutien, les critiques n'ont donc pas lieu d'être.

Merci.

----------


## sylvie11

Youki merci de votre intervention,et c'est avec plaisir que je continuerais à donner des nouvelles de Teva,et ce pour informer,prévenir,mettre en garde,conseiller,soutenir,tous ceux qui en n'auront besoin,et qui se trouve et qui pourrait se trouver dans cette situation difficile qu'est le cancer du lymphome
cdt

----------


## BebeStane62

Merci youki d'avoir répondu présente au rapport ;-)

----------


## porcigarou

Il faut que ce post continue! C'est un grand soutien pour les maîtres qui ont la triste expérience d'avoir un chien souffrant d'un lymphome.
Je viens moins souvent depuis que j'ai perdu Saphie, mais j'aime suivre les nouvelles de Teva, la dernière de nos combattantes!
Saphie a elle aussi été affamée avec la cortisone (elle qui était déjà un estomac sur pattes!), elle a même mangé des playmobils!
Ca fait 3 mois que Saphie nous a quitté, je commence à arriver à parler d'elle sans pleurer... Elle me manque beaucoup, mais je n'ai aucun regret! La chimio dans le traitement pour le lymphome chez le chien est très bien supporté, comme le dit mon véto, nous lui avons offert 13 mois de vie supplémentaires! Quant à la décision de la laisser partir avant qu'elle ne souffre, je trouve que c'est le plus beau des cadeaux que l'on pouvait lui faire.
Alors courage Sylvie! et caresses à Teva!

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Porcigarou
merci de votre soutien,ça fait plaisir
Il est clair pour nous également que nous ne laisserons pas souffrir notre chienne,d'ailleurs il y a un pact entre l'oncologue et nous,il nous a promis qu'il nous préviendrait de suite si le cancer de Teva progressait rapidement,et si il n'y avait plus rien à faire
Elle est de nouveau en rémission,mais nous avons du lui refaire une deuxieme injection de Kidrolase + Oncovin toutes les semaines
L'oncologue nous a bien dit que la Kidrolase ne pouvait s'utiliser que 2 fois.
Ces ganglions ont fondus tout de suite apres.
En ce moment elle a une peche d'enfer,elle est gaie,joueuse,et coquine
A bientot,une pensée pour Saphie,Bambou
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Ravie d'avoir de nouveau des nouvelles de Porcigarou sur ce post ( je vous ai envoyé un long MP il y a déjà un moment je ne sais pas si vous l'avez bien reçu car la connexion internet était très mauvaise à l'époque ).
Merci également  à Youki pour son intervention !
J'espère que Mlle Gaia se porte à merveille et ravie que notre Tèva soit de nouveau coquine :-) 
Bonne journée à tous.

----------


## foxane

Oui comme je l'avais dit, je trouve très important pour nous autres que vous continuiez à venir nous donner des nouvelles de la belle Téva !!!
Nous ne sommes jamais assez informé sur ces fichues maladies et quand elles nous tombent dessus on se retrouve démunis alors ces graces à ces posts que nous pourrons faire face peut-être un peu plus facilement. Nous rappelant vos expériences les avantages et les inconvénients de ces lourds traitements.
J'espère de tout coeur que votre louloutte va se battre et que cette cochonnerie va restée endormie encore de longs moments. 
Je vous souhaite plein plein de bons moments et plein de courage !!
Et puis quand Banbou aura une tite photo de la puce, j'avoue que je suis de nature curieuse !!!!

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Je veux bien mettre des photos de Geoy, car l'èleveuse m'en envoie  mais j'y arrive pas. Au tout début de la discussion vous trouverez deux photos de Bambou et une de Tèva mais on avait du passer par un modérateur pour réussir à les mettre  ::  
Je suis rèellement contente que ce post puisse servir un jour car malheureusement le lymphome est un cancer finalement pas si rare que ça chez le chien  :Frown:  au moins notre triste aventure aura peut être servie à quelque chose même si j'aurais nettement préféré ne jamais avoir eu besoin de créer se post.
Si un modérateur nous lit peut il m'aider pour une nouvelle fois pour les photos ?
Caresses à la belle Tèva et bon début de week end à tous !

----------


## porcigarou

C'est un cancer courant chez le chien, mais aussi courant chez les humains... Le frère d'un de mes amis vient de déclarer un lymphome. Il n'a pas encore 40 ans...
Le traitement de polychimiothérapie est très ressemblant au traitement utilisé en médecine vétérinaire, ils utilisent les même molécules.
Le centre qui a suivi Saphie durant sa maladie est également un centre de recherche médicale qui améliore les traitements de chimio au vue d'améliorer les traitements humains.
Alors si Saphie a pu contribué à ces recherches, je suis fière d'elle! J'espère vraiment qu'un jour on vienne à bout de cette putain de maladie!

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,

Vraiment une saloperie ce cancer !! Effectivement vous pouvez être fière de Saphie tant par sa combativité et son courage que par ce qu'elle a pu apporté à la science ! Grosse pensée pour toutes nos louloutes ! 
Ma puce est partie depuis 6 semaines et un jour maintenant et tous les mardis restent difficiles à vivre, c'est encore super dur et je comprends Porcigarou quand elle dit que même si cela fait trois mois pour Saphie c'est toujours difficile d'en parler et de ne pas penser à elle sans avoir les larmes aux yeux.
J'ai encore du mal à accepter que Bambou aie que partiellement répondue à la chimio et qu'elle soit partie après 6,5 mois de traitement ! Mais c'était son destin ... ceci dit les traitements lui ont tout de même apportés 6 mois de vie très appréciables et sans souffrance et c'est pas rien dans la vie d'un chien ........
Comment va Téva ? une sacrée louloute aussi cette puce après tout ce qu'elle a traversé ! 
Caresses à toutes les minettes et courage à Sylvie ! 
Et pour finir sur une note positive, voici enfin les photos de mon futur bébé Geoy, 2 mois depuis dimanche !! Nous l'aurons dans 13 jours  :Smile:  et nous garderons toujours notre Bambou dans notre coeur à jamais ! 
Bonne journée à tous.

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou à tous
Trop belle cette petite Geoy !
On en envie de la prendre de la papouillé de partout
Teva se porte bien,mange tres bien,je suis en vacances pour 1 mois,je vais profité à fond de ma louloutte
Prochaine chimio mardi prochain,j'espere que ca vas aller,car dimanche d' apres nous décollons pour l'étranger sous le soleil de la Thailande
Une page entiere de consignes concernant Teva est prete pour les propriétaires du chenil 
Comme ce n'est pas la 1 ere fois qu'elle y va,ca vas bien se passer
En tous cas on prendra de ses nouvelles régulierement
A bientot
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Super, que des bonnes nouvelles du coté de Téva et Sylvie ça fait plaisir ! Et le voyage en Thaïlande va vous faire du bien, je suis sure que tout se passera bien pour la miss :-)
Merci encore pour Geoy, plus que 13 jours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A plus et caresses à Téva.

----------


## Bambou06

SUPER NOUVELLE !!!! Geoy arrive finalement ce week end on est trop content :-) dimanche après midi la miss sera avec nous. c'est génial :-)

----------


## foxane

La choupette est superbe, je vous souhaite plein plein de supers moments, profitez bien !!
On souhaite un bon voyage à Sylvie et on envoie plein de calin à Téva !!

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour Foxane,

Merci beaucoup, plus que 3 jours :-) je suis allée sur votre blog, bravo c'est très sympa :-)
Bonne soirée à tous.

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Tessa,ouah super contente pour vous que la miss arrive plus tot que prévu.
Aller plus qu'1 jour !
Raconter nous son arrivée à la maison,son comportement ect ...
En attendant de vous lire pleins de bisous à Geoy
A +
Sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Merci Foxane

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou à tous,

Geoy est bien arrivée hier après midi, contrairement à ce que nous avions imaginé pas du tout fatiguée la miss  :: , elle a une pêche d'enfer ! elle est encore plus jolie en vraie que sur les photos ! Elle est super courageuse, elle va direct au contact des gens et  va même le soir dans le jardin à l'aventure !! C'est un aspirateur quand elle mange ses croquettes et tout comme ma Bambou elle en met partout quand elle boit dans sa gamelle :-).
Elle est super drôle car elle cherche à imiter sans cesse notre vieux chien ( un mâle ) même pour faire pipi et c'est à mourir de rire !!
Mon vieux chien est super gentil avec elle, tout en lui instaurant déjà des limites à ne pas dépasser, mais ça c'est normal et les deux loulous se sont déjà échangés leur panier respectif, et en conclusion mon vieux chien veut aller dans le petit panier, bien trop petit pour lui et Geoy a le luxe et la place du grand panier :-)  Mais bon ça c'est leur histoire moi je m'en occupe pas ...... 
Grosse émotion pour moi hier en allant récupérer ma puce à l'aéroport, grande joie de la découvrir enfin !!! mais en même temps j'étais bien triste en pensant à ma Bambou qui me manque toujours autant ! Du coup j'ai récupéré Geoy avec les larmes aux yeux, l'éleveur n'a pas du bien comprendre .... 
Donc me voilà avec un nouveau bébé, je vous mettrai des nouvelles photos dés qu'il fera beau et qu'elle fera sa première sortie à la plage.
Je souhaite plein de courage à Téva et Sylvie pour la chimio de demain, je croiserai bien fort les doigts pour elles pour que tout se passe pour le mieux ....
@ plus et bonne journée à tous :-)

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou,ravie que la miss se sente bien dans sa nouvelle maison
Ca doit etre trop drole de la voir,ils sont si craquants ces bébés
La nuit s'est bien passée,elle a pas trop pleurer ?
Grosses caresses à la puce Geoy,a bientot
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,

Grosse pensée pour Téva et Sylvie, aujourd'hui chimio pour la miss, donnez des nouvelles ....
Première nuit très courte pour la miss et pour moi car comme la puce ne supporte pas pour le moment de rester seule j'ai dormi avec elle,  mais comme elle avait le décalage horaire à 2h du matin elle avait faim et avait envie de jouer.
Cette nuit a été bien meilleure, Geoy a bien dormi, elle ne pleurniche plus et s'est rendormie tout de suite à 2h30 du matin quand elle s'est réveillée.
Sinon la minette est super sympa et elle comprend vite elle a déjà compris que pipi et caca c'est dans le jardin du coup à part un ou deux oublis de pipi hier on a pas eu grand chose à ramasser, en  même temps je ne l'ai pas quitté d'une minute depuis son arrivée.
Samedi matin elle va commencer l'école du chiot, je sens que ça va être bien drôle !
Dés que le temps nous le permettra, je l'emmène à la plage et je vous post des photos du premier bain de mer de ma minette.
A plus et bonne journée à tous.

----------


## sylvie11

Hello,je vois que tout se passe bien pour la miss Geoy super !
C'est du boulot un chiot,j'ai hate de voir les photos de son bain de mer.
Teva a eu sa prise de sang,tout est normal,sa consultation aussi,tout va bien,je récupere ma miss demain matin
Son hernie n'a pas grossie,sa ceinture abdominale là protege vraiment bien
L'oncologue est bien content de la voir en bonne forme
Cependant, il lui on fait une injection de Cérénia,et je dois poursuivre le traitement sous médocs sur 3 jours
Il m'a promis de la prendre en charge completement si un probleme survenait lors de notre absence
Ce qui nous rassure beaucoup
Voilà a bientot pour des prochaines nouvelles
Caresses à Geoy

----------


## foxane

Ravie de voir que Téva va bien, c'est super !!! Faites lui plein de calins
Quand à la choupette, elle a vraiment une super bouille, elle a l'air espiègle !!! En tout cas vous ne devez pas vous ennuyé avec un p'tit bout pareil, elle doit beaucoup vous aider ........ J'avoue que d'avoir eu Sydney et Eden près de moi quand Foxane m'a quitté, cela m'a bien aidé car ma vieille Mémère me manquait beaucoup !! Mais les pitreries de mon Doudou m'ont ramenné le sourire, ils sont la vie !!! Profitez-en bien !!

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,

Super contente de savoir que Téva va bien, et vous voilà rassurer avant le départ, rien de tel pour passer de bonnes vacances et revenir en pleine forme pour s'occuper à nouveau pleinement de la miss, combien de temps partez vous Sylvie ?
Oui Geoy me fait beaucoup de bien et c'est clair que je n'ai pas le temps de m'ennuyer :-) la miss m'a fait passé à nouveau une sale nuit et devient espiègle comme le dit Foxane :-)  le seul problème c'est qu'elle ne supporte pas de rester seule et hurle à la mort, je ne peux pas la laisser dans le jardin à cause de la piscine, ni sur la terrasse car en Guadeloupe il y a beaucoup de vol de chiot de race et ma terrasse est visible de la rue.
Du coup seule solution c'est l'enfermer dans la salle de bain, mais elle ne le veut pas et hurle !!!  pourtant j'ai fait exactement comme on m'a dit je la laisse avec deux de ses jouets, son tapis et sa serviette où il y a son odeur, un tee shirt à moi avec mon odeur, la télé allumée pour qu'elle pense qu'on est à coté et malgré tout c'est terrible à chaque fois et comme ma maison est mitoyenne et ma voisine pas commode du tout ( que je passe l'aspirateur ça l'énerve à cause du bruit alors les hurlements de Geoy .. )je sais plus quoi faire mais du coup la miss prend de mauvaises habitudes à être toujours avec moi et à dormir en ma présence et c'est pas bien ........
Si vous avez des conseils n'hésitez pas :-) 
Mais à part ça Geoy est un vrai petit bijou qui m'apport beaucoup de bonheur :-) 
Tenez nous au courant quand vous aurez récupéré Téva demain.
Bonne journée.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Teva se porte bien,elle n'a pas mangé à l 'école véto,alors à son retour elle a eu son ptit steack haché avec des pates,puis de la vache qui rit qu"elle adore,elle a tout mangé
Ma belle va pouvoir soufflé un peu,car la prochaine est pour le 3 Janvier (l'école est fermé entre Noel et le jour de l'An)
Nous partons 18 jours
Entre sa chimio d'hier et de celle d'avant,elle a repris 2 kgs 500
Comme me dit l'oncologue ça ne se voit pas du tout qu'elle est malade,car il arrive que des chiens perdent énormément de poids
Pour Geoy,j'ai entendu parler d'un réveil camouflé dans un tissus,dont le tic tac ferait penser au battement du coeur de la maman (perso je n'ai jamais essayer,je sais pas si ça marche réellement)
à mettre dans son panier
Mais je pense qu'elle va finir par s'habituée à rester seule,peut etre essayer de la laisser plusieurs fois dans la journée,pas plus de 5 minutes,afin qu'elle se rend compte que vous revenez à chaque fois et bien sur la féliciter 
Elle pleure meme si vous la laisser avec l'autre chien ?

A bientot
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,

Je souhaite un bon voyage à Sylvie et un chouette séjour à Teva au chenil  :Smile:  comment va la puce à 24 h de votre départ ?
En ce qui concerne Geoy nous avons trouvè une solution pour la laisser seule, elle reste volontier avec mon autre chien, qui nous sert avec joie de nounou  :Smile:  
Par contre elle ne mange pas sa ration de croquettes depuis trois jours car quand je lui donne à manger elle s'empiffre quelques minutes et ensuite elle s'arrête de manger au moindre bruit pour aller voir ce qu'il se passe, elle est très curieuse et du coup elle ne finit jamais sa gamelle. Il faudrait presque lui laisser en self service mais c'est déconseillé par tous les vétos par rapport à sa digestion ! J'espère que tout rentrera dans l'ordre rapidement je ne veux pas qu'elle maigrisse ! Sinon elle est toujours aussi cool et je me régale toujours autant avec elle  :Smile:  
À bientôt.

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou merci Tessa
Nous sommes sur le départ
Nous avons déposés nos toutous au chenil hier en fin d'apres midi
Teva se porte tres bien,nous la laissons en pleine forme
Elle  a été tres sage,par contre ces 2 compagnons,Ulan le male Bouvier et ma petite Bichonne frisé,nous ont faits un concert de pleurs.
Je suis partie du chenil avec quand meme une grosse boule dans la gorge,mais bon je sais qu'ils sont tres bien là bas.
C'est chouette pour Geoy,qu'elle commence à s'habituer à sa nouvelle vie
Bonne continuation
A bientot et merci
Sylvie

----------


## foxane

Je vous souhaite un très très bon séjour, reposez-vous bien !!
Qaund à Téva, je suis persuadée qu'elle va être très bien avec ses 2 compagnons et qu'elle va vous attendre sagement, on va penser fort à elle !!
Quand à la petite Geoy, c'est bien que vous ayez trouvé une solution, tant pour elle que pour vous, vivement que vous mettiez d'autres photos, elle a du bien changé !!

----------


## porcigarou

Plein de bonnes nouvelles sur le post, super!
Téva a l'air de continuer le combat avec panache, bravo, et croisons les doigts pour que ça dure le plus longtemps possible!
Bienvenue à la petite Geoy! Nous avons adopté la même solution que vous : une nounou vieux chien y'a rien de tel! Thémis, notre vieille bergère, a pris le relais de la maman de Gaïa. La 1ère nuit j'avais voulu les séparer, Gaïa s'est mise à hurler, du coup j'ai fait revenir Thémis, et depuis plus de problème!
Par contre quel déménagement à la maison, Gaïa est une pro des bêtises, elle surpasse largement Thémis et Saphie réunies! Dernière en date, cette nuit : les guirlandes du sapin ont passé un mauvais quart d'heure!
Une vraie pile électrique!
La semaine prochaine, nous avons rendez-vous pour sa stérilisation, j'angoisse un peu de la laisser chez le véto, mais bon...
Je vous souhaite de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous et à bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures..

----------


## sylvie11

Sawadi (bonjour en thai),ptit coucou de la Thailande,le soleil est au rdv
Des nouvelles de Teva:Tout va tres bien,mange bien,et tres calme et tranquille
Elle surveille néanmoins,l'approche de chaque voiture vers la pension
Elle me manque beaucoup,ainsi que ses 2 compagnons,mais le principal est que tout est ok
Bonnes fetes à tous
Caresses à Geoy et la petite Gaia,ainsi que les toutous de Foxane ou je suis aller sur son blog,qui est super et qui on l'air
d'etre bien gatés par leur moman
a bientot
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,

Super contente d'avoir de bonnes nouvelles de Tèva !!! 
Quand à nous tout petit moral, car lundi j'ai emmenè Geoy chez le veto, il m'a dit que médicalement parlant il n'aimait pas Geoy car elle respire par le ventre, elle avait l'estomac tout gonflè et très bas à la palpation : verdict soit c'est des vers soit suspicion de mega œsophage  :Frown:  Mercredi retour chez le veto avec des selles de la puce, résultats Mlle est pleine des vers donc oufffff je suis soulagée car après m'être renseignèe sur le mega œsophage je stressais à mort ....... le veto me donne des vermifuges de chocs et me demande de ramener la miss samedi chose faite car en plus depuis trois jours la puce ne mange presque plus rien je suis obligée de trouver des ruses pour la faire manger ( mélanger ses croquettes avec de la vache qui rit, puis avec des sardines ..... Mais depuis aujourd'hui plus rien ne marche ).
le veto lui fait radio du thorax et prise de sang et maintenant il parle d'une infection pulmonaire donc antibio pour la puce mais encore nouveau problème la miss ne veut plus prendre ses comprimés dans de la vache qui rit ( ecrasès ou pas ).
bref je suis très inquiète, je sais plus comment faire pour stimuler son appétit, lui faire prendre ses comprimes, je ne veux pas qu'elle maigrisse mais c'est déjà le cas et je voudrais vraiment comprendre ce qu'elle a .....
Je vais peut être créer un autre post pour savoir si quelqu'un reconnaît ses symptômes !!! Car c'est pas normal que Geoy ne mange presque plus rien alors que d'après l'éleveuse Geoy était toujours la première à la gamelle !!!
je suis désespérée ......  :Frown:  
Sinon la miss est toujours aussi craquante, avant le veto ce matin nous étions à l'école du chiot, Mlle a jouè comme une folle et du coup elle a dormi tout l'après midi  :Smile:  
au depart elle a grognè sur tous les chiens ( en même temps il y en avait beaucoup beaucoup ..... ) mais très vite elle a pris sur elle et a jouè avec tout le monde.
Tout le monde l'a trouvè craquante et les moniteurs ont dit qu'elle est très équilibrée et bien dans sa tête, c'est cool  :Smile: 
Voilà je souhaite de un joyeux Noël à vous tous et à tous nos amis à 4 pattes, de grosses caresses à Tèva, Gaia et aux chiens de Foxane.
À plus  :Smile:

----------


## foxane

J'espère de tout coeur que la santé de la choupette Geoy va vite aller mieux, c'est toujours bien difficile de ne pas comprendre ce qui se passe !!! Donnez nous vite de ses nouvelles
Quand à Téva c'est super de voir que tout se passe bien, je comprend qu'elle vous manque mais vous aviez vous aussi besoin de vous reposer alors profitez en bien, de notre côté on envoie plein de calins à Téva !!!
Merçi d'être passé sur le blog des poilus Sylvie.

----------


## porcigarou

Je suis contente de voir que Téva se porte bien, elle a l'air costaud la puce!
J'espère que la petite Geoy va vite se retaper! Les vers chez les chiots peuvent parfois faire du dégât. Je me souviens d'une fois avec Saphie, elle avait vomi dans la voiture (elle était chiot), et les vers grouillaient dans son vomi, c'était dégoutant! Les jeunes chiens peuvent être sur-infestés, et il est possible que ça influence beaucoup l'apétit de Geoy.
De notre côté, miss Gaïa est en pleine forme, c'est plus Thémis qui m'inquiète : hier refus de promenade, et aujourd'hui à plat. J'ai trouvé le problème, elle nous refait une belle crise de prurit, elle a une peau atopique, ce qui lui cause des fistules anales, récemment des problème récurents aux paupières, et là en plus le ventre à vif, l'intérieur des pattes arrières aussi, et en la lavant j'ai découvert une plaie dans le pli d'un antérieur avec du pus.
Je l'ai lavé avec un shampoing spécial, et déjà donné cortisone et antibio (j'ai l'habitude, c'est récurrent...). Elle me fait mal au coeur ma louloute, car ses lésions sont douloureuses... Elle a gémit sous la douche, mais s'est laissée soigner. Ah! les vieux toutous...
En plus avec elle, pas question d'aller chez le véto, il ne peut pas s'approcher d'elle, pour les examens c'est toujours anesthésie obligatoire... du coup il faut s'improviser véto, et c'est pas toujours facile... Mais mon véto connait le cas, et me fournit les médicaments nécessaires.
Pour moi aussi, donc petit moral, mais bon, ça va s'arranger.
JE vous souhaite également de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année, carresses à toutes les bébettes.

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,

J'ai eu l'éleveur de Geoy au téléphone longuement. Nous avons le même véto, on pense que par soucis de bien faire et à cause de mon passé avec Bambou, il veut à tout pris être convaincu que ma puce va bien et du coup il cherche la petite bête et part un peu dans tous les sens.
On en est arrivé à cette conclusion car vraiment il n'est plus logique, il est passé en 5 jours à une suspicion de méga oesophage ( alors que Geoy n'en a pas les symptômes ) à des vers ( ça c'était vrai, d'ailleurs la miss va mieux depuis qu'elle a pris son vermifuge ) à une infection pulmonaire ( alors que là encore elle n'a pas de fièvre et ne tousse pas ).... bref on comprend plus trop ......
Je n'en veux pas du tout à mon véto car je suis sure que c'est par soucis de bien faire, mais bon Geoy a une pêche d'enfer, n'a pas de fièvre, ne vomit pas, fait de belles selles maintenant et recommence à manger correctement ses croquettes depuis deux jours ( son manque d'appétit pouvait être tout simplement du à des troubles digestifs liés aux vers d'après l'éleveur ). Donc comme ma puce a ses vaccins, je vais arrêter tous ces examens médicaux qui a mon sens sont excessifs dans le cas de Geoy et qui me rappelle de trop mauvais souvenir.... je vais bien surveiller la puce et au moindre signe alarmant : fatigue, perte d'appétit, amaigrissement, vomissement, fièvre etc.. je l'emmène vite fait bien fait chez lui.
Parce que finalement on s'acharne sur un bébé qui est en excellent état général sans vraiment être sur de quoique se soit.....
Donc le moral va mieux de mon côté et je ne quitte pas Geoy des yeux ! C'est un petit bijou cette petite chienne (niveau caractère et physique), je revis depuis qu'elle est là car j'ai moins de temps pour penser même si tous les soirs je continue à parler à ma Bambou...
Je suis désolée pour Thémis, pauvre minette ça doit lui faire tellement mal, heureusement qu'elle se laisse soigner par vous ! Caresses à la puce et courage à vous ! Comment c'est passé la stérilisation de Mlle Gaia ( j'imagine à quel point ça doit être dur de la laisser chez le véto, tellement de mauvais souvenirs pour nous toutes ) ?
Je joins des photos de Geoy qui n'arrête pas de pousser, ça va trop trop vite :-)
Bonnes fêtes à tous et caresses aux loulous et louloutes :-)

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,

Bonnes nouvelles ! Geoy va mieux, elle a une énergie de folie, elle mange bien et ne présente aucun symptôme d'infection pulmonaire.... donc j'ai annulé le RDV chez le veto d'aujourd'hui et je profite de la puce.
Joyeux Noel à vous tous,  amis à deux et quatre pattes :-) 
Caresses à Thémis, Téva, Gaia et aux puces de Foxane.
A bientôt.

----------


## porcigarou

Super bouille la petite Geoy! Super contente qu'elle soit de nouveau sur pattes!
Thémis va beaucoup mieux aussi, la cortisone et les antiobiotiques ont fait leur effet. 
Miss Gaïa a été stérilisée, et elle est déjà en super forme, je dois la garder à l'intérieur 4-5 jours sans promenade, et c'est dur dur! C'est une grande sportive, l'inactivité c'est pas son truc!
Demain j'enlève les pansements. Elle a été sage, et n'a pas cherché à les enlever. La vétérinaire qui l'a opéré a une technique intéressante : elle incise de chaque côté sur les flancs, au lieu d'une plaie centrale au ventre, apparement c'est plus confortable pour la chienne, et en effet j'ai l'impression que Gaïa n'est pas du tout gênée par ces plaies et pansements.
Joyeux noël à tous!!!

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,apres des vacances bien commencés,celle ci se termine mal,avec le déces de ma petite bichonne frisé atteinte de la maladie de Cushing et diabetique
Le chenil vient de me contacter  par mail pour m'annoncer cettre catastrophique mauvaise nouvelle pour moi
je suis effondrée,de ne pas avor été à ses cotés
J'ai déposé mes 3 chiens et je vais en recuperer que 2,je suis triste et malheureuse
je reprends l'avion demain soir à minuit et de retour sur Lyon à 10h du matin
j'appréhende d'aller au chenil,mais tellement heureuse de retrouver Teva et Ulan,mais pas ma Sonny que j'aimais tant
Sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Adieu ma petite nounouche que j'aimais tant

----------


## foxane

OH non, je suis vraiment désolée pour toi de cette si triste nouvelle ...... Je comprend ton angoisse d'aller au chenil mais il y en a quand même 2 qui doivent t'attendre avec impatience et qui seront là pour t'aider ... je te souhaite beaucoup de courage 
Bambou, je suis bien contente que la choupinette se porte bien, c'est génial !!
Porcigarou, on envoie tout plein de calinous aux filles pour les aider à se remettre très très vite !!

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou à tous,
Desolèe pour cette horrible nouvelle Sylvie, je comprends votre tristesse de n'a pas avoir été là pour lui dire au revoir, mais vous ne pouviez pas savoir et je suis sûre que Sonny savait très bien au fond de son cœur que si vous aviez eu le moindre doute sur sa proche fin que vous seriez restèe auprès d'elle !! Encore une choupette qui a rejoind nos fifilles, bon voyage la puce ......
Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage pour votre retour, Teva et Ulan seront fous de joie de vous revoir et ils vont vous aider dans votre peine.
Je pense fort à vous, je sais trop bien ce que c'est ...... 
Contente que les deux puces de Porcigarou se portent bien  :Smile: 
caresses à tous vos toutous et une grosse pensée pour Sylvie pour demain !

----------


## sylvie11

Merci à toutes pour votre soutien,je n'ai évidement pas dormi de la nuit,j'ai ma Sonny en tete sans cesse,
des énormes poches sous les yeux
Ns allons la faire incinérée et mettre ces cendres aupres d'un chene,ou elle aimait tant se reposer à l'ombre
Pour Teva,ns sommes préparés ,ns savons que ns pourrons pas la gardée vu sa maladie
mais pour Sonny c'est trop soudain,et en plus sans notre présence, c tres dur,je pense qu'elle a fait une Hypoglycémie,car tremblements,épilepsie,convulsions et ne tenait pas debout suivant les dire des personnes du chenil
ils auraient pu la sauver si ils lui avaient donner un peu de miel,un morceau de sucre,mais ils ne devaient pas etre au courant,en +,il faut agir tres vite et ils ont attendus 30 mns avant de l'emmener chez le véto,ou ils l'ont injectés de l'insuline,et mis sous perf,ns ne savons pas la suite ....
2 émé incident
Ulan a beaucoup aboyé,et ils lui ont mis un collier à la citronelle,ce qui n'a pas été efficace du tout,lui ont laissés 3 jours
et on découvert des plaies dans le cou pas tres jolis,visite chez le véto,il est sous antibiotique,(frottement des capteurs)
soit disant
ils reconnaissent leur betise,et s'en excusent,mais j'ai les boules quand meme
Voila,je suis impatiente d'avoir + d'explications
J'espere que lors de notre retour,ils n'auront pas une autre catastrophe à m'annoncer,parce que là,je vais pété un cable
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,
Alors Sylvie, comment avez vous rècupèrè Ulan et Tèva ? Décidément vous n'avez pas eu de chance du tout avec ce chenil.... Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage pour cette difficile journée !! 
Je suis de tout cœur avec vous ! 
Caresses à vos deux loulous et grosse pensée pour vous.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,à toutes
Voila ns avons récupérés Teva et Ulan fous heureux de nous voir,ça fait plaisir
Ns sommes aller voir le véto qui a tenté de sauver Sonny,elle était tres mal en point ,lors de sa venu chez lui
un taux de glycémie tres élevé (supérieur à 7g par litres de sang) c'est énorme
elle a fait une hyperglycémie
le véto lui a injecté un produit pour la faire redescendre,mais il n'y croyait pas trop,puis mis sous perf
Elle s'est éteinte 2 heures apres etre tombé dans le coma.
Les plaies d'Ulan sont deja bien cicatrisés,avec tout de meme 3 trous,il est sous antibio pendant 7 jours
+ désinfection 2 fois par jour
Teva semble avoir un ganglion un peu plus enflé dans le cou et à une patte (chimio mardi prochain) et son hernie semble aussi un peu plus grosse
Sonny va etre incinérée,le véto m'a proposé d'y assister,je ne sais pas quoi faire !
Je n'ai pas lue depuis un bon moment les commentaires sur ce post,je reprendrais le fil des demain
Bonne soirée à toutes
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Sylvie,

Contente que vous ayez récupéré Ulan et Teva sans trop de gros soucis puisque les plaies de Ulan ont l'air de bien cicatriser....
Pauvre Sonny, j'espère qu'elle n'a pas souffert !! Ça doit être dur dur.
Je ne sais pas quoi vous conseiller concernant l'incinération, personnellement je ne l'ai pas fait pour Bambou, ceci dit le veto ne me l'avait pas proposè. Je crois que la décision est tres personnelle et doit venir du fond de votre cœur, je suis de tout cœur avec vous.
J'espere que les résultats des analyses de sang de Teva seront bons mardi, tenez nous au courant ! Et bon rétablissement pour Ulan.
je pense bien à vous, courage !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Tessa
Ma décision est prise,je veux la voir,pouvoir l'embrasser une derniere fois,meme si je sais que cela va etre tres dur
je veux assister à son incinération également
j'ai contacté la société,ils ont l'air tres bien et tres humains,ils vont me préparer ma titoune afin qu'elle soit la plus présentable possible,je pense qu'apres je pourrais faire son deuil
le rdv est fixé pour vendredi prochain

----------


## charlyne

bonjour, on ne se connait pas mais je voudrai t'apporter mon témoignage

il y a FLEUR, ESPERANCE, FIONA et MERLIN que j'ai fait incinéré c'étaient des petits vieux, tous très malade, ils ont traversé ma vie telle une comète traverse la nuit noire,, ils ne sont pas restés longtemps pour certains, mais je les ai aimé, je ne pouvais accepte de les voir partir à l'équarissage, j'ia posé la question à monvéto me disant que l'incineration était possible,laors commela terreétait trop dure, je les ai fait incinérés

Ce que je regrette c'est de ne pas avoir pu y assister, quand j'allais chez le veto pour voir si ma puce ou mes puces étaientde retour,j'ai eu une fois la réponse "elles ne sont pas encore parties"

voilà

----------


## porcigarou

Désolée pour la petite Sonny... Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait asister à l'incinération, mais je crois que c'est important pour vous Sylvie de pouvoir faire vos adieux à votre petite compagne. Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage dans cette terrible épreuve.
Caresses à Ulan et Téva, qui j'espère continuera encore très longtemps le combat!

----------


## Bambou06

Bonsoir Sylvie,
Je pense que vous avez fait le bon choix mais je ne voulais pas trop donner mon point de vue à ce sujet car c'est très personnel et il faut respecter chaque décision.
Vus les circonstances de son départ, la voir et même assister à son incinération va je pense vous aider à entamer votre deuil ..... 
Je ne savais pas non plus qu'on pouvait assister à l'incinération de notre chien, je ne sais pas si j'aurais assisté à l' incinération de ma Bambou car je n'ai pas malheureusement pas eu l'occasion de me poser cette question mais  j'aurais au moins récupérer ses cendres afin de les disperser à la plage où nous allions toutes les deux, ça aurait été bien, un dernier moment ensemble .....
Je vous souhaite plein de courage pour cette épreuve ! Dire au revoir à son chien ou à sa chienne est toujours très douloureux !
Caresses à Ulan, à la belle Téva et aux autres copains à 4 pattes.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous
Merci à toutes pour votre soutien
Il existe une société d'incinération d'animaux domestiques dans plusieurs département site internet
(incinéris.fr)
Ce site est tres bien fait,explications ect ...
D'apres mon véto,il est important d'y assister et de ne plus croire à tous les témoignages négatifs que l'on peut lire sur internet sur ces centres,ou les animaux ne sont pas respectés
Cette société est demandeuse que les proprios rendent un dernier  hommage à leurs compagnons.
J'ai ouvert un post sur le sujet des colliers anti aboiement à la citronnelle et pulsion électrique
je recherche des témoignages,photos,expériences qui aurait causé des blessures,brulures dans le cou du chien
a bientot
sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Ce matin Teva avait de nouveau ces ganglions tres enflés dans le cou et aux pattes
Je crains pour ma belle que la fin de sa vie approche,j'en peux plus

----------


## foxane

Je suis vraiment désolée, je vous souhaite vraiment encore de chouettes moments de bonheur !!! Profitez bien et plein de caresses aux poilus

----------


## Lysianne93

Je suis de tout cœur avec vous, les ganglions dans le cou sont ils placés vers l'os de la mâchoire ?

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Sylvie, il faut encore y croire, Bambou à tenu presque 4 mois après que les ganglions aient réapparu, je te souhaite au minimum la même chose avec Tèva, c'est vraiment une horreur ce lymphome ........ 
Elle aura sa chimio mardi, je crois les doigts pour que ses analyses de sang soient ok et qu'elle réponde bien à cette chimio ! 
Je sais que vous traversez une très rude èpeuve en ce moment, mais Teva s'est tellement bien battue jusqu'à présent que je suis sûre qu'elle va remonter la pente courage on est tous avec vous ! 
J'ai été tellement dégoûtée que ma puce ne réponde que partiellement à la chimio et ne tienne pas  au moins un an comme la pluspart des autres chiens atteinds de ce fichu cancer et sous chimio que je veux croire que pour Teva cela sera différent de ma Bambou ! 
Je pense très fort à vous courage pour tous ces difficiles moments.
caresses aux toutous

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir Lysianne
Oui c'est en dessous de la machoire,je crains de nouveau un échappement du cancer

----------


## porcigarou

C'est terrible de vivre avec cette épée de Damoclès au dessus de la tête... On est toujours à l'affût, on vit dans la peur... c'est usant à force... Courage Sylvie...
Quand Saphie a rechuté, je l'ai senti , je l'ai emmené chez le cancérologue, qui lui n'a pas vu tout de suite que c'était la contre attaque, nous étions début juillet, Saphie est partie fin Août.
On les connaît tellement que l'on sent les choses avant même qu'elles ne se déclenchent...
C'est comme le début du lymphome, j'ai mis les mains sur le cou de Saphie, et j'ai senti les ganglions, elle n'avait aucun signe de maladie... et le hasard a voulu que je pose ma main au bon endroit...
Cette communication intuitive est très troublante...
J'espère que la chimio de Téva arrivera a freiné cette saloperie!!!
Courage!

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour 
Merci à toutes ,Tessa,Porcigarou
Teva continue à bien manger,elle a bon appétit
elle halete pas mal,et reste tout de meme joyeuse,un peu fatiguée mais lorsque je passe mes mains sous son cou,ça me fait mal
Le rdv est pour demain
Enfin j'ai la joie,malgrés ma tres grand peine d'avoir perdue mon petit bichon Sonny,de vous annoncez l'arrivée de mon petit
KALY,petit bichon arriver dans une boite en carton,surprise de mon mari pour apaiser ma peine
Elle restera toujours dans mon coeur,apres enquete,il s'avere qu'elle soit décédée par manque d'injection d'insuline,par les
proprios du chenil,évidement nous n'allons pas en rester là
a bientot
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Sylvie,
Bienvenu à Kaly, un bien joli prénom pour cette petite  boulle de poil, l'arrivée de Kaly va diminuer ta peine car il y a tout à refaire et c'est du boulot même si tu n'oubliera jamais ta Sonny  :Smile:  Votre mari a bien fait si j'avais pu j'aurais moins attendu avant de reprendre un chiot car l'arrivée de Geoy m'a beaucoup aidé, bien plus que ce je je pouvais le penser !!! Comment Teva et Ulan on accueilli le nouveau bébé ? 
C'est bien vrai ce que dit Porcigarou, pour Bambou quand lors de sa dernière chimio j'ai vu qu'elle allait pas bien j'ai compris que la fin était arrivée ,  avant meme que  le veto me le dise car pour lui ça pouvait etre que passager mais en meme temps c'est tellement dur à accepter, mais bon ne précipitons pas les choses Teva va bien pour le moment (mise à part ses saloperies de ganglions ) et elle a son traitement demain donc on y croit encore et on lui envoie un Max d'ondes positives à cette battante  :Smile:  
Par contre je connais pas le chenil où vous aviez l'habitude d'emmener les chiens mais vraiment c'est pas sérieux du tout ...... J'espère bien que vous allez ruer dans les brancards c'est inadmissible !!!!! 
Courage pour demain et si possible une ou deux photos du petit dernier c'est trognon les chiots  :Smile:

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Tessa
Kaly est adorable,il n'a meme pas pleurer la premiere nuit,il est trognon,bien sur je passe mon temps avec les serpilleres,
mais il comprend deja bien ce que l'on veut de lui
Teva l'ignore pour le moment,quant à Ulan il en a peur et se sauve lorsqu'il s'approche,c'est ma chatte qui ne le supporte pas 
pour l'instant
Pour les photos je ne sais pas faire,si un modo passe par là,je veux bien lui envoyer en MP
J'ai rdv à 9H30 pour Teva,j'angoisse un peu et vous tiens au courant dans la journée
a bientot
sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

De retour de l'école véto
L'analyse de sang est bonne,mais ils vont lui refaire un Kidrolase,puis un examen du coeur afin de vérifier si elle peut
supporter une nouvelle mollécule dont j'ai avalé le nom,mais il me semble que ça commence par D et finit par micine ?
je ne sais pas si Tessa et Porcigarou connaissent
L'oncologue m' a donner un prolongement de rémission de se traitement de 4 à 5 mois
bien sur suivant ces résultats cardiaques?Ils nous contactent dans la journée
A+

----------


## foxane

Tout d'abord bienvenue à Kaly, on vous souhaite tout plein de bonheur !!
On espère de tout coeur que les résultats de Téva seront bons, on croise les doigts et les pattounnes !!

----------


## Bambou06

Oui Sylvie je connais cette molécule c'est l'adriamycine, il était question de la donner à Bambou mais cette molécule est très dangereuse sur le plan cardiaque pour les gros chiens comme Bambou ou Téva d'où l'importance de faire des examens complémentaires pour voir l'état du coeur de Téva et voir si elle peut la supporter.
Concernant Bambou ça n'a pu être fait car jeune elle a eu des problèmes cardiaques donc on a pas pris ce risque car la molécule aurait pu la tuer plus rapidement que le cancer......
Je crois les doigts pour qu'il en soit autrement pour la miss car effectivement il parait qu'elle donne de très bons résultats et vous permettra de garder la belle Téva encore quelques temps dans de bonnes conditions :-) Tenez moi au courant ....
Je sais ce que c'est aussi de passer sa journée avec la serpillère à la main mais je ne dois pas me plaindre car Geoy a été propre en l'espace de 10 jours, de temps en temps j'ai encore de petits accidents mais rien à voir avec le début :-) Je vous souhaite la même chose avec Kaly :-) 
Pour les photos j'ai eu aussi un problème au début de la création du forum mais maintenant depuis le nouveau forum je n'ai plus de problème, avez vous réessayé ? 
Courage @ bientôt.

----------


## sylvie11

L'oncologue vient d'appeler Teva a eu son électrocardiogramme c'est ok elle peut avoir cette nouvelle mollécule

----------


## Bambou06

SUPER !!!!!  :: Je suis très contente enfin une bonne nouvelle et quand va t elle pouvoir avoir son injection ?

----------


## sylvie11

Il pense lui faire mardi prochain puis apres toutes les 3 semaines
bises je bosse du matin demain,je me leve tot
sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Oui Tessa c'est bien cette mollécule qui lui font la semaine prochaine
Teva est à la maison,elle va bien,ces ganglions ont été mesurés ils font 5 à 6 cms de chaque coté
Nous esperons que ceux ci fondent rapidement avec la kidrolase et l'autre traitement
je ressaye pour laphoto de Kaly
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou, c'est super de savoir que la miss va bien, je suis contente.
Bambou avait en fin de vie des ganglions de plus de 10 cm de chaque côté, je croise les doigts pour que ses maudits ganglions diminuent en l'espace de 48h sous l'effet de la Kidrolase.
C'est vraiment génial que Téva puisse avoir son injection d'adriamycine, je suis sure que ça va vous permettre une remission qui j'espère sera la plus longue possible :-)
Grosse caresse à la puce et comment va votre Ulan ?

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou,oui ces ganglions commencent petit àpetit à diminués
Elle a super bien mangé hier soir
Ulan va mieux mais reste perturber avec ce qu'il lui est arrivé
Kaly est en pleine forme et se sent bien chez lui ,il gambade dans le jardin et apprends vite
a bientot
sylvie
pour les photos je ny arrive toujours pas

----------


## Bambou06

Génial !!!! Si les ganglions diminuent aussi vite c'est qu'elle répond encore à la chimio, sacrée Teva  :: Je suis ravie pour elle et pour vous. Pauvre Ulan .... J'espère qu'il oubliera bien vite cette mauvaise expérience ...... Quand à Kaly je ne suis pas étonnée qu'il se soit fait aussi vite à sa nouvelle famille qui lui donne une tonne d'amour et d'attention encore un qui est bien tombè  :: 
Geoy grandit trop vite la puce fait déjà 16 kg à tout juste 3 mois ..... Elle reprend l'école du chiot samedi et bonne nouvelle son frère Goliath avec qui elle a voyagè jusqu'en Guadeloupe sera là aussi ça va être bien cool de les voir à nouveau ensemble ! 
Pour les photos de Kaly si vous voulez vous les envoyez sur mon e mail je les mettrai pour vous.
À plus

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir,quelques nouvelles
Teva va tres bien,ses ganglions ont disparus totalement,elle mange bien également.
Aujourd'hui,j'ai fait mes adieux à ma petite Sonny,j'ai pu l'embrasser,lui faire des caresses,pour la derniere fois.
Le centre d'incinération est tres respectueux envers les animaux,et avec nous,discrets également,ce qui est tres appréciable
J'ai écrit un petit mot sur le livre d'or,j'espere qu'elle est heureuse là ou elle est.
Demain matin,nous allons enterrés ses cendres au pied du grand chene.
Elle restera dans mon coeur pour toujours
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Courage Sylvie pour cette difficile et douloureuse journée. C'est vraiment bien si les centres d'incinérations deviennent respectueux vis à vis des animaux et du chagrin de leurs maitres et maitresses.
C'est une excellente nouvelle pour Téva je suis très contente, un grosse caresse à la belle puce de ma part.
Je suis sure que votre Sonny est heureuse là où elle, à côté de Bambou, de Saphie et de Balthazar !!! Et surtout elle a eu une vie pleine d'amour et de bonheur grâce à vous :-) 
Bon courage pour demain et caresses aux trois loulous :-)

----------


## foxane

Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage dans cette difficile épreuve !!! 
Heureusement les nouvelles concernant la poucinette sont très bonnes !! C'est super que ces maudits ganglions soient totalement disparus, qu'ils ne reviennent jamaisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss !!
Et puis il y a le dernier p'tit bout qui doit vous donner bien du travail mais aussi plein de joie !!
Et vous Bambou comment va le p'tit poilus ??

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour Foxane,
Geoy va super bien  :: , elle a fait sa rentrée officielle à l'école du chiot hier. Elle a retrouvé un de ses frères et une de ses soeurs et du coup ça a été la fiesta d'enfer. Je ne sais pas si ils peuvent se reconnaitre mais les trois loulous se sont littéralement sautés dessus et ils n'ont pas arrêté de jouer comme des fous tous les trois alors qu'il y avait 12 chiots ...... 
Ça m'a fait plaisir de commencer le dressage avec Geoy, j'adore ses moments de complicité avec ma chienne mais en même temps j'avais un petit pincement au coeur car j'ai tellement de bons souvenirs avec ma Bambou là bas .... enfin la vie continue ! 
J'ai retrouvé d'ailleurs pas mal de personne que je connaissais du temps de Bambou soit parce qu'ils ont fait l'acquisition d'un nouveau chien soit parce que tout comme moi leur chien est partie rejoindre ma louloute.
Enfin beaucoup d'émotions hier mais aussi un grand plaisir de faire découvrir à Geoy le dressage et l'agility !! 
Sinon Geoy aime enfin l'eau et vendredi on s'est régalé toutes les deux à la plage, il y avait un super temps c'était génial, beau moment également avec ma puce !
Voilà quelques photos de la puce qui grandit trop viteeeeeeeeeeeee  :: . 
Bon week end à tous

----------


## Bambou06

Alors comment c'est passé l'injection d'adriamycine ? grosse pensée pour la puce :-)

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Tessa 
Geoy est tres belle elle grandit vite c'est incroyable
Ns avons déposé Teva,vu l'oncologue,prise de sang ok,ganglions disparus,examen clinique parfait.
En faite c'est de la Doxo...micine !! mais aujourd'hui,ils sont en rupture de ce produit,et sont en attente de livraison
prévue (cet apres midi) l'oncologue nous a appelé finalement ils seront livrés que demain
ils sont bien embétés,mais Teva devra restée 1 nuit de + à l'école 
Kaly fait sa ptite vie,il est rigolo,court de partout,passe par la chattiere pour aller dehors,et il revient tout content
A bientot caresses à Geoy et aux autres
Sylvie

----------


## foxane

Wahou que la petite Geoy  est belle et qu'est ce qu'elle a un petit air coquin !! Vous ne devez pas vous ennuyé, et puis les ballades sur la plage, qu'est ce que je vous envieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!
Bon et ben je suis bien contente de voir que les vilains ganglions de Téva soient disparus !! C'est une vraie battante cette louloutte !!
Pour ce qui est de la chimio je dirait bien Doxorubucine appelée aussi adriamycine !! Je dis cela car je travail à l'IGR, un centre de lutte contre le cancer et c'est une des molécule utilisée. J'espère de tout coeur en tout cas que cela va l'aider.
Et puis Kali aussi doit jouer un role, un petit c'est toujours bénéfique !! je me souviens que quand j'ai eu Sydney, ma vieille mémère ne bougeait pratiquement plus mais à l'arrivée du bébé, elle s'est de nouveau mobilisée et a retrouvé sd un souffle.
Faites leurs plein de calins pour nous !!

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir Foxane
Oui c'est bien cette mollécule,mais je ne savais que c'etait de l'adryamicine
Teva commence petit à petit à jouer avec Kaly,mais se méfie quand meme
Lorsque Kaly a finit sa gamelle,Teva laisse tomber des croquettes de sa gueule au sol et Kaly se régale(sous notre surveillance bien sur)

Elle a un instinct maternelle incroyable notre titoune
Ce petit est formidable
Bonne soirée

----------


## Bambou06

Genial que de bonnes nouvelles !!!! Et merci pour Geoy, elle est géniale et je me régale vraiment avec elle, aujourd'hui à nouveau grande balade sur la plage c'était géant !  elle nage de mieux en mieux et prend de plus en plus de plaisir à nager c'est super :-)
Oui la doxorubycine et l'adriamycine sont quasiment les mêmes molécules sauf que la doxo à priori serait un peu moins nocive pour le coeur, c'est bien de celle là dont je parlais et qui n'a pas pu être administrée à Bambou.
Je crois les doigts pour que le produit arrive bien demain et que la miss puisse rentrer vite fait chez elle :-) 
Caresses aux toutous :-) Bonne soirée

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou,Teva est rentrée à la maison,elle va bien,calme,bien mangée également
Prochain rdv dans 3 semaines
Elle est également sous antalgique,car ns avons remarqués et l'oncologue aussi,qu'elle se levait
avec un peu plus de difficultés,peut etre son hernie discale qui avait été détecté il y a quelques années
Bonne journée à tous
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Super si tout c'est bien passè pour Teva, maintenant un bon repos bien mérité chouchoutée par ses maîtres  :Smile:  
Pauvre puce elle a aussi une hernie discale !!!!!! j'espère que les antalgiques vont bien la calmer, elle n'a pas de chance niveau santé la miss !! Heureusement qu'elle est tombée dans un super famille pour lui donner les soins apropriès et beaucoup d'amour  :Smile:  
caresses aux tous vos loulous et bonne journée  :Smile:

----------


## foxane

Alors cela fait bien longtemps que nous n'avons pas eu de nouvelles !! J'espère de tout coeur que tout va bien

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Foxane
Tout va bien chez moi Teva est en forme,commence à jouer un peu avec Kaly,elle le dresse c'est tres rigolo
elle lui montre les dents lorsqu'il exagere,il se calme de suite.
Ce ptit polisson court de partout,nous mordille sans cesse,il est presque propre,quelques oublis de temps en temps
Il n'aime pas rester seul,il jappe puis finit par se calmer (il reste séparer des Bouviers pour l'instant,on a peur que ça tourne mal)
Je pense que d'ici la fin du mois on pourrat les laissés ensemble
La plainte contre ce chenil est partit,attendons des nouvelles du procureur
Voilà j'espere que les votres sont en forme
et que le petite Geoy se porte bien 
a bientot
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Foxane, Coucou Sylvie,
Je suis très contente de ces bonnes nouvelles et j'espère que le procureur va être sensible à votre plainte ! 
Geoy va super bien, elle fait déjà 20kg à 3,5 mois, elle grandit trop vite mais en même temps chaque journée passée avec elle est un vrai bonheur :-) Elle apprend très vite également elle sait déjà marcher en laisse sans tirer, elle connait le assis et le rappel commence à être bien acquis, je suis très fière de ma puce car vraiment elle apprend très vite et bien :-) Demain je pense la sortir pour une balade à la plage, elle aime de plus en plus l'eau c'est vraiment chouette. Cette chienne est tellement facile à vivre et à éduquer que je me dis que j'ai énormément de chance de l'avoir ...... C'est un bonbon cette puce :-) 
Je vous joins une photo rigolote de la puce en train de nager , bonne soirée à toutes les deux et grosses caresses aux chiens :-)

----------


## vanille13

bonsoir 
désolé pour tout ce qui arrive à nos chiens j'ai le sentiment que cela devient de plus en plus fréquent..sylvie excusez moi j'ai cru comprendre que vous avez fait la doxorobucine à votre chien la semaine prochaine le chien de la famille va commencer cette chimio aussi il a passé des examens cardiaque spour voir s'il pouvai supporter
si cela ne vous embête pas de me dire comment teva a réagi 
merci 
et caresse a votre louloute elle est courageuse

----------


## foxane

Je suis très contente que tout va bien pour notre Téva, elle est courageuse, c'est une battante. _" Continue ma belle !!"_ Kali doit aussi lui apporter son énergie, c'est super !! Vous devez passer de chouettes moments, je sais que perso quand Eden est arrivé à la maison c'était vraiment génial de le voir avec notre Sydney, elle est une vraie mère pour lui !!!
Tout comme Bambou j'espère aussi que votre plainte ne sera pas classée sans suite car ce n'est pas normal pour une pension de ne pas réagir plus vite ...
Quand à Geoy elle a vraiment une bouille d'enfer, elle est a croquerrrrrrrrrrrr !!! Merçi de toutes ces photos 

Vanille, j'espère que tout va bien se passer, on va tous croiser les doigts et les patounes !!
Je souhaite une bonne soirée à tout le monde et envoie plein de caresses à tous les poilus !!!

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Vanille
Teva  eu effectivement sa doxo la semaine derniere,je la trouve tres bien,fatiguée le 1 er jour,et apres tout rentre dans l'ordre
Elle mange tres bien,joue également,moins essouflé,et haléte plus beaucoup
Elle a eu aussi un electro cardigramme avant,bon elle a pas un coeur de jeunette mais la doxo est supportable
Merci de nous donner + d'infos sur votre chien,son age,sa race,debut de cancer etc...
A bientot
sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

J'ai oublié de dire aussi qu'elle aura de nouveau une injection de doxo toutes les 3 semaines
et que si tout va bien,la rémissin serait de 4 à 5 mois,elle n'a plus ses ganglions enflés,disparus complétement
j'ai croisé un monsieur à l'école véto ,son chien(un petit épagneul croisé) a le meme cancer,et cela fait 2 ans qu'il est sous chimio,il
commençait la doxo aussi la semaine derniere
Teva se maintient bien dans son poids pour sa race.
Tout le personnel l'adore,et ils me disent que c'est une vraie creme,gentille,se laisse faire,et surtout la seule  a rentrée
dans sa cage sans qu'on lui demande
Voila j'espere vous avoir un peu éclairé,si vous avez des questions ,n'hésiter pas
sylvie

----------


## vanille13

[bonjour sylvie
et tout je te remercie beaucoup de ta réponse
vraiment contente pour vôtre teva comme elle est courageuse mais elle peut avec l'accompagnement qu'elle a beaucoup aimeraient être à s a place
c'est un peit caniche il ne pèse aps plus de 5 kg et il a 10 ans c'est pour cela que nous avons peur il est sans doute plus fragile qu'un gros chien son cancer est placé dans la région anale colorectale il a été déciuvert il y a un mois et demi depuis nosua vobs faut des examens...
merci foxane
caresse à tous nos anges aussi

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour Vanille,
Votre chien à t il un lymphome ou un autre type de cancer. Concernant la Doxo, cette molécule est bien mieux supportée chez les petits chiens que chez les gros car la dose nécessaire est moins importante et ce n'est qu'à partir d'un certain dosage que cette molécule est très nocive pour le cur. Je pense que toutes les précautions que prennent les vétos à l'écart de votre chien sont surtout dues à son âge car 10 ans ça commence à faire pour un chien...... Je croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien pour votre Loulou.
Coucou Sylvie, 
Je suis bien contente que Teva se porte bien, on est tous très fière d'elle  :Smile:  et comme le dit Foxane, Muschu est une nounou d'enfer avec Geoy, il lui a fallut quelques jours d'adaptation mais maintenant ils s'adorent et n'arrêtent pas de se faire des papouilles  :Smile:  
bonne journée à tous et caresses aux loulous

----------


## vanille13

bonjour bambou
mon chien a une tumeur périanale le véto m'a dit que 10 ans pour un caniche ce n'est pas encore vieux mais j'ai peur.

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Vanille,
je ne connais pas du tout ce type de cancer chez les chiens, j'espère de tout cœur que les résultats seront ok et que votre Loulou pourra suivre son traitement sans soucis.
Et tant mieux, si 10 ans pour un caniche c'est pas vieux, votre Loulou risque alors de bien mieux supporter la chimio ! Et concernant la Doxo je crois vraiment car mon veto me l'avait dit que chez les petites races, c'est moins risquè que chez les grandes races, donc je croise les doigts pour que mon veto aie raison et que tout se passe pour le mieux pour votre Loulou.
courage et bon week-end.

----------


## vanille13

bonjour bambou, sylvie
il aura sa première injection jeudi  mon chien est sous cortisone depuis un mois et demi et il a eu trois semaines d'antibio après la biopsie c'est la première fois qu'il est malade  en 10 ans j'ai peur que tous ces médicaments lui abiment le foi et les reins ..si il ne supporte pas au bout de la seonde séance par exemple et qu avec le véto on décide d'arreter pensez vous que son cancer puisse aller deux fois plus vite c'est cela qui me fait peur merci de vôtre aide

----------


## Kybou!

Bonjour ici,

Je viens vous apporter mon témoignage, n'ayant jamais eu le courage d'y venir auparavant ... En 2006, j'ai perdu mon croisé labrador d'un lymphosarcome ! Sa maladie s'est déclarée fin le 28 août 2006, le 8 octobre, il fêtait ses 4 ans et il nous a quittés le 2 novembre ... A l'époque, nous ne disposions pas de tous les traitements actuels évidemment... Il a été mis sous cortisone pour l'aider à respirer correctement (Medrol), ma véto nous a déconseillé la chimiothérapie, loin d'être au point chez nous ... Au bout d'un mois, ne pouvant me résoudre à "laisser tomber" sans tout tenter pour le sauver, je me suis rendue à l'Université de Liège (je vis en Belgique), même conseil: pas de chimio ... Je me suis alors tournée vers un spécialiste sur Uccle (Bruxelles) qui fait, depuis des années, des recherches sur les traitements du lymphome ... 

Il a fait passer divers examens au chien (prise de sang, échographie du foie, du coeur et des reins pour vérifier si c'était métastasé ...) Les bilans sanguins n'étaient vraiment pas au top mais il m'a quand même conseillé de tenter le tout pour le tout ... A ce moment-là, ça faisait un mois et demi que la maladie s'était déclarée ... C'était tard, bien trop tard ... Nous avons fait 2 semaines de chimio mais Obélix ne les a pas supportées (donc même si nous avions commencé dès le début, cela n'aurait rien changé). De plus, les dernières prises de sang étaient catastrophiques et il m'a dit que cela ne servait plus à rien, que la médecine vétérinaire ne pouvait rien faire pour lui, je ne l'oublierai jamais ...

Le 29 octobre (un dimanche), nous sommes allés chez le véto de garde, mon chien haletait, j'avais pris sa température (il était à 41,5) ... Il lui a fait une piqûre antibiotique en nous disant et je le cite:" qu'est-ce que vous voulez que je fasse pour lui madame ? Votre chien, vous ne voyez pas qu'il est foutu ? A ce niveau-ci, je lui donne encore 3 jours, mettez-vous en contact avec le centre d'incinération" ... Je suis pas violente hein, mais heureusement qu'on m'a sortie vite fait de son cabinet ... Ma véto m'avait avertie des signes qui annonceraient la fin et le 2 janvier, Obélix a été endormi pq il commençait une hémorragie interne ... Je ne m'en remettrai jamais, il avait à peine 4 ans ... On vivait au rythme du chien, les jours où il allait bien, on gardait le moral (c'est bête à dire mais les jours où il courait comme un fou, jouait, mangeait, je me disais que ma véto n'avait pas les yeux en face des trous, je ne voulais juste pas l'admettre) et les jours où il allait vraiment mal, je m'effondrais ...

Tout ça pour dire qu'en moyenne, et sans sans traitement hormis la cortisone (qui n'offre qu'un confort au chien il faut le savoir), à l'époque, un chien atteint d'un lynphome avait une durée de vie maximum de 2 mois ...

Enfin voilà, tout ça pour dire que selon tous les vétos consultés à l'époque, la cortisone soulage le chien, elle lui offre un confort de vie certes MAIS et le "mais" est de taille, ça permet également au cancer d'évoluer beaucoup plus rapidement (étant donné que ça "dégage" toutes les voies lymphatiques donc en gros, c'est youhouuu, je prends l'autoroute quoi, le passage est ouvert) ... Au final, j'avais le choix, soit je laissais mon chien s'étouffer pq il avait des ganglions énormes (goître) au niveau du cou (entre autre), soit je lui donnais de la cortisone, ça ferait dégonfler les ganglions, ça l'aiderait à bien respirer mais ça "libérait" aussi les voies lymphatiques (plus comprimées par les gonflements des ganglions) pour permettre aux cellules cancéreuses de se développer/déplacer encore plus vite ! Autant vous dire que c'est un enfer ...

Il ne faut pas non plus oublier que ça s'est développé très rapidement pq Obélix était très jeune ... L'évolution est beaucoup plus lente chez un chien âgé et le spécialiste sur Bruxelles m'avait même affirmé que chez les petits vieux, il n'était pas rare que la malade "s'endorme" pendant encore quelques années ... Le chien n'en guérissait pas mais il pouvait très bien mourir de tout à fait autre chose ! Le mien n'a pas eu cette chance et l'âge y a pas mal contribué ... 

Voilà, n'oubliez pas que tt cela remonte à près de 5 ans et demi, la médecine évolue et je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage pour vos loulous ... Profitez pleinement d'eux, choyez-les tant qu'ils sont encore là ...

----------


## vanille13

bonjour
merci de ton témoignage mais je laisse sylvie et bien d'autres te répondre elles sont concernées par le lymphome..mon chien n'a aps de lymphome mais un cance rrectal et il est sous cortisone depuis un mois et demi et il vient d'arrêter les antibio
comme je l'ai dit plus haut mes craintes c'est que la chimio lui abime les reins et le foi il doit en faire 6 maximum , il n' a jamaisi été malade et je me demande si la chimio ne pas pas mettre à rude épreuve ces organes la..

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour ici,
> 
> 
> Le 29 octobre (un dimanche), nous sommes allés chez le véto de garde, mon chien haletait, j'avais pris sa température (il était à 41,5) ... Il lui a fait une piqûre antibiotique en nous disant et je le cite:" qu'est-ce que vous voulez que je fasse pour lui madame ? Votre chien, vous ne voyez pas qu'il est foutu ? A ce niveau-ci, je lui donne encore 3 jours, mettez-vous en contact avec le centre d'incinération" ...


C'est nul de dire ça. Un chien qui halète, ça peut être parce qu'il a de la fièvre, tout simplement. J'ai perdu un chien d'un lymphome il y a plusieurs années, ça lui est arrivé souvent de passer la nuit à haleter. Il ne s'étouffait pas du tout, il avait de la fièvre.
Vers la fin, il avait des diarrhées très douloureuses, c'est là que j'ai décidé avec mon véto qu'il fallait le laisser partir.

Je connais par ailleurs un chien de 14 ans avec un lymphome depuis 6 mois. La cortisone le soulage beaucoup.

----------


## Kybou!

Borneo, 14 ans, c'est un vieux chien donc la maladie évolue beaucoup plus lentement ... 

Bah, mon chien est décédé 3 jours après l'épisode de ce **** de véto donc il était en fin de vie mais c'est scandaleux de tenir des propos pareils ... Pour moi, des mecs comme ça, ça ne devrait même pas avoir le droit d'exercer ... Mon chien avait du mal à marcher, il me dit:" et ce fainéant-là, il peut pas monter tt seul sur la table d'exam ? Je vais pas me bousiller le dos pour votre gros tas" (et ce sont les termes exacts hein) ... Je suis sortie hein (fin non, on m'a fait sortir et franchement, valait mieux ...)

----------


## Kybou!

> bonjour
> merci de ton témoignage mais je laisse sylvie et bien d'autres te répondre elles sont concernées par le lymphome..mon chien n'a aps de lymphome mais un cance rrectal et il est sous cortisone depuis un mois et demi et il vient d'arrêter les antibio
> comme je l'ai dit plus haut mes craintes c'est que la chimio lui abime les reins et le foi il doit en faire 6 maximum , il n' a jamaisi été malade et je me demande si la chimio ne pas pas mettre à rude épreuve ces organes la..



En fait Vanille, comme pour toute chimio, il faut des bilans sanguins réguliers pour surveiller les paramètres que tu cites (notamment foie, rein, coeur ...) ... Il surveillait aussi de très près son taux de GR (je parle pour mon chien là) ... Maintenant, c'est à ton véto de juger, en fonction des résultats des prises de sang, il faut que tu aies confiance en lui !  Ton chien doit faire 6 séances max donc il ne s'agit pas d'une chimiothérapie sur un long terme (ce qui est déjà une très bonne chose, ça limitera les "dégâts") ... De toute façon, faut pas se leurrer, ça reste de la chimio (les produits sont plus ou moins "agressifs" en fonction du cancer à traîter) donc ce n'est jamais l'idéal pour l'organisme (canin comme humain), ça laissera forcément des traces mais si tt reste sous contrôle, il y a moyen de limiter les dégâts (et il n'est tjs pas dit que ce sera le cas) ... Si les résultats ne sont pas bon à la 2ème ou 3ème séance de chimio, rien ne t'empêche de tout arrêter à ce moment-là ... 

Le "choix" cornélien: est-ce que je prends ce risque ? (c'est à toi seule d'en décider) ou je ne le prends pas, consciente que sans ça, la maladie évoluera forcément plus rapidement ... A toi de voir si tu souhaites tenter le tout pour le tout ou lui offrir, à l'inverse, des soins palliatifs qui amélioreront son confort de vie ! (Mais sache que dans ces cas-là, on entame également des traitements pour la gestion de la douleur via la morphine ...) Et à long terme, ce ne sera pas non plus bcp mieux pour le chien, ça bousillera à coup sûr "et le coeur et les reins" ... Tu sais c'est un peu du "choux vert et vert choux" !

----------


## porcigarou

Quand j'ai eu les résultats de la ponction de Saphie (pour révéler son lymphome), mon véto m'a laissé le choix, il m'a dit que ça dépendait de mes convictions : soit traitements palliatifs avec espérance de vie de 6 à 8 semaines, soit chimiothérapie mais en sachant que nous ne pourrions pas la sauver... 
Grâce à la chimio, Saphie a vécu 13 mois, avec de très bonnes conditions de vie. Elle a pu encore jouer dans la neige, se rouler dans la pelouse au soleil...
Alors oui, la chimio c'est pas idéale, que ce soit pour les humains ou les animaux, mais saloperie pour saloperie, je préfère la chimio au cancer.

----------


## Kybou!

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Porcigarou ! Prolonger la vie de 13 mois (avec comme tu le dis, de très bonnes conditions de vie), c'est quand même très bien vu la saloperie qu'est le lymphome !!! J'aurais tellement voulu avoir ce sursis avec Obélix ...  ::

----------


## Bambou06

J'ai du également faire ce choix cornélien lorsqu'on a diagnostiqué le lymphome de Bambou et comme Porcigarou, Sylvie et bien d'autres encore, j'ai préféré la chimio au cancer et vraiment je ne regrette rien. La chimio a permis à Bambou de vivre encore 7 mois dans d'excellentes conditions, malheureusement ma puce n'a répondu que partiellement au traitement ce qui explique que son espérance de vie a été inférieure à celle de Saphie par exemple. Ceci dit ce n'est absolument pas la chimio qui a tué Bambou mais bel et bien son fichu cancer qui a pris le dessus sur la chimio ! 
Je ne regrette pas mon choix car 7 mois pour une vie de chien c'est déjà pas mal et dans de très bonnes conditions ( balade à la plage ..... ) ça vaut vraiment le coup donc si je devais refaire ce choix ma réponse  serait la chimio sans aucune hésitation.
Je comprends vos craintes à 200% car on est tous passé par là et je peux vous dire que lors de la première chimio de Bambou j'étais très inquiète également.....
Comme le dit Kybou le choix vous appartient et quelque soit la solution que vous choisirez je suis sure que ce sera la bonne. Je vous raconte juste mon expérience mais je respecte toutes les décisions prisent par les propriétaires de chiens atteints de cancer.......
Bon courage à vous

----------


## Bambou06

Comment va la belle Téva ? c'est pour bientôt sa seconde injection non ?
Caresses à tous les poilus :-)

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Tessa,oui sa chimio est pour demain,nous l'avons emmenes ce soir,car malheureusement ns ne sommes pas dispos
boulot oblige! pour la déposée mardi matin.
Bon aussi non elle va bien
Ils ns appelent demain apres midi pour nous dire si tout va bien
Ces ganglions n'ont pas bougés
On récupere notre miss jeudi en début d'apres midi

Petit Kaly va bien ,un ptit polisson un peu tétu tout de meme !!! mais il est trop sympa

Comment va ma filleule,quelle chance qu"elle a de pouvoir se baignée,trop belle les photos quand elle nage
elle pese combien maintenant ?
bises a tous

des news de Teva des son retour à la maison
sylvie

----------


## foxane

Bon et bien si les méchants ganglions de la puce n'ont pas bougés c'est déja une bonne chose !!
Nous allons penser fort à elle demain, c'est promis 
et puis faites plein  de calinous aux p'tits bouts Kali et Geoy !!

----------


## Bambou06

Oui donnes nous vite des nouvelles de Teva ! Je pense bien à elle et croise les doigts pour la miss ! 
Geoy va bien à part une boiterie de la patte avant, elle a du se faire mal à force de faire la folle, elle est pendant 10 jours sous anti inflammatoire et repos pendant une semaine !!!! Elle fait la gueule, elle qui a l'habitude de sortir tous les jours avec moi, elle ne comprend pas ..... :-) sinon la miss fait déjà 24 kg et elle a eu 4 mois vendredi dernier !!!! Elle promet d'être un gros gabarit !! 
Elle  commence aussi à s'affirmer niveau caractère mais on gère :-) ! La miss est très dominante avec les autres femelles et ça devient problématique lors des sorties mais bon heureusement elle va à l'école du chiot et la dresseuse m'a promis qu'on allait gérer ça :-) une photo de la puce le jour de ses 4 mois ! Caresses à tous les poilus et bonne journée aux parents :-)

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous
Teva est de retour à la maison,tout va bien,comme d'habitude elle s'est jetée sur sa gamelle
Je n'ai pas eu le retour de sa consultation chez l'oncologue,mais l'étudiante qui s'en est occupée,
me dit qu'elle va bien.
Mise à part,qui lui ont donnés un bon vermifuge (quelques vers) et qu'il faut la vermifugée tous les 4 mois au 
lieu de 6.
Kaly et Ulan se font des grandes parties de jeu,du haut de ces 45 kgs,Ulan est délicat avec lui.
Des nouvelles de Vanille ?
Caresses à Geoy,ainsi que les loulous de Foxane
A bientot
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,
Genial si tout va bien, elle a eu de la Doxo encore cette fois ci ? Grosses caresses à tous les poilus mais plus particulièrement à Teva :-) par contre non toujours  pas de nouvelle de Vanille, j'espère pour autant que ça va...... Bonne soirée à tous :-)

----------


## sylvie11

Oui Tessa de la Doxo,proch

----------


## sylvie11

Oupssssssss prochain rdv le 21 Février
bises

----------


## Bambou06

Ok  ::  Bonne soirée !

----------


## foxane

Bon alors le temps passe .............. Comment va Téva et les autres biensur ??

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir à tous
Teva est retournée à l'école véto ce matin,car elle a vomit la nuit derniere,elle tremblait
Au matin ,elle avait 40°,a bien mangée,mais fatiguée
Je l'ai emmeneée aux urgences
Il pense à une infection,mais laquelle ?????
Prise de sang,analyses d'urine,ils vont lui faire également une radio
J'aurais des résultats demain,peut etre aussi une infection due à la Doxo
évidement baisse de globules blancs
elle sous antibio en perf,et la garde en observation 3 jours
Voila,pourtant elle allait bien tous ces temps
Je donnerais des nouvelles plus tard
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Oh non !!!! Pauvre puce ..... J'espère que de bonnes nouvelles vont suivre très vite .... Caresses à la belle et donnes des nouvelles dès que tu peux. Courage !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Ns sommes allés voir notre titoune,elle va bien,mais elle reste fatiguée,elle est toujours sous antibios en perf,
sa température descend doucement,en tous cas pas d'infection urinaire,elle etait à 39,5° ce matin
Elle ne mange pas bien ,à part les vaches qui rit,et des gateaux qu'on lui a améné
La radio du thorax est prévue pour lundi,pour vérifier si il n'y a pas des métastases 
Voila on croise les doigt
L'oncologue ne peut ns en dire + seulement apres la radio
Ns retournons là voir demain et esperons la récupérée lundi,en bonne forme
Sylvie

----------


## foxane

ho pauvre choupette !! J'espère de tout coeur que les antibios vont faire leur travail et que Téva va vite retrouver la forme !! On pense fort à vous et on vous souhaite bon courage !!

----------


## Bambou06

C'est déjà bien que la température de la puce diminue tout doucement ! J'espère de tout coeur que la belle Teva se remette vite de cette infection ! Et je croise les doigts pour que l'oncologie te donne de bonnes nouvelles lundi après la radio ! Fais d'énormes caresses à la puce de ma part et dis lui que jusqu'en Guadeloupe on pense très très fort à elle :-) courage et bon WE quand même ! Donnes des nouvelles dès que tu l'as vu STP.

----------


## sylvie11

Merci Tessa et Foxane pour votre gentillesse
je vous tiens au courant

----------


## sylvie11

Des nouvelles de ma ptite poulette ce dimanche
La féte en ns voyant arrivés
Sa température est maintenant normale
Par contre elle n'a pas voulue manger,donc ils lui donnés ce matin sous perf
Je lui ai préparé son repas préferé,steack hachés,semoule,vache qui rit,il fallait voir
comme elle s'est jeté dessus et à bien sur tous manger
Quelques friandises et hop revoila notre titoune requiquée et je peut dire en forme
Ns avons fait une petite ballade,mais elle avait reperer la voiture et attendait qu'on lui ouvre la porte
Le coeur serré,nous devons encore la laissée une nuit,afin de voir si elle reprend une poussée de fievre
Elle est maintenant sous antibios orale
Ns avons laissés de la nourriture pour ce soir
Voila je redonnerais des news de ma belle,quand elle sera à la maison
A bientot
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Super comme nouvelle !! Je suis bien contente pour la puce :-) vivement demain qu'elle puisse rentrer à la maison retrouver ses maîtres et ses copains à poils ... À demain pour d'autres bonnes nouvelles j'en suis sûre :-) bonne soirée à tous !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir, Teva de retour à la maison 
Plus de fievre,ns attendons encore des résultats plus pousser d'urine,
mais à priori,il s'agirait d'une petite infection urinaire,ou d'un petit coup de froid
Du coup elle n'a pas eu sa radio abdominale
Elle remange bien,et elle est en forme
Je suis tres contente de l'avoir couchée sur mes pieds !
Bises à tous
sylvie a bientot

----------


## foxane

Quel plaisior de lire de bonnes nouvelles !! Je suis bien contente que Téva ait retrouvé la forme, faites lui plein de calins et au bout' chou aussi !!
Et bonjour à la Guadeloupe !! Si vous aviez un petit peu de chaleur pour nous, cela ferait grand bien...

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou, super nouvelles !!!!je suis ravie, de grosses papouilles à tous vos poilus et je vous promets d'essayer de vous envoyer de la chaleur mais bon je suis pas sûre d'y arriver .... Bonne journée à tous quand même.

----------


## foxane

bon alors comment va la Miss ?

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous
Teva se porte bien ,elle a sa chimio aujourd'hui
Sa montée de fievre reste un mystere
Quant à moi j'ai une bonne grippe,suis clouée au lit
des nouvelles de la miss demain
a bientot
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Oups pour une fois c'est la maman de Tèva qui est malade ! Soignes toi bien et restes bien au chaud !!! Pour Tèva je crois que c'est sa troisième injection de doxorubicyne ? Bon courage à toutes les 2 ! 
À demain pour les nouvelles.

----------


## foxane

J 'espere que tout s'est bien passé pour Téva et que la grippe va mieux !!

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou teva va bien,sa prise de sang était ok,sauf pour son foie,elle au dessus de la normale,oui Tessa c'est sa 3eme injection de Doxo
les ganglions n'ont pas bougés,donc ils ont prescrits un traitement Ursolvan.
Quant à moi en +  d'avoir la grippe,j'ai une infection aux poumons,antibios ect...

Suis un peu KO,et le comble c'est que je travaille dans un labo ou je fabrique le vaccin de la grippe,lol

comme quoi ça confirme,les cordonniers sont toujours les + mal chaussés !

L'année prochaine,je me vaccine lol

A bientot sylvie

Caresses aux toutous

----------


## Bambou06

Bon courage pour cette infection pulmonaire c'est pas bien drôle tout ça et ça doit être super fatiguant !!! J'espère que le traitement pour le foie de Tèva va fonctionner, quand le foie de Bambou a été fatiguè je lui ai donnè du desmodium que l'on trouve dans les boutique bio, c'est sur les conseils d'un cancèrologue que je l'avais fait, sans grande conviction au dèbut et puis les rèsultats de sa prise de sang ont montrè une nette amèlioration de ses paramétres du foie, donc ça marche vraiment bien ! Je ne peux que te le conseiller pour ta puce,  c'est une plante(donc complètement naturel) qui a le pouvoir de règènèrer les cellules du foie. Bon courage à vous 2 et caresses à tous les poilus.

----------


## foxane

bon ben je viens aux nouvelles !!

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Foxane
Tout va tres bien chez moi,Teva est en bonne forme,Kaly multiplie ces betises de jour en jour,
mais il est trop sympa,et oui deja 4 mois !!!
Je mettrais une photo prochainement,si j'y arrive !!
A bientot
coucou à Tessa et a miss Geoy
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Je suis super contente de ces bonnes nouvelles !!!!!! Geoy vient de fêter ses 5 mois hier, elle pèse dèjà 30kg !!! Je crois que ça va être un monstre .......... Elle est beaucoup plus grande et costaud que ma Bambou au même âge !!! 
Je me règale toujours autant avec elle, elle obéit de mieux en mieux et comprend très vite les nouveaux ordres c'est un plaisir, j'en suis trés fiére !! Aujourd'hui nous l'avons laissè pour 8 jours mais j'avais le cur gros de laisser mon bébé même si je sais qu'elle entre de très bonnes mains à la maison avec son " grand frére " Muschu ! Ils vont me manquer mes schtroumpfs ..... Bonne soirée à toutes les deux et caresses aux poilus :-)

----------


## foxane

Cela afit bien plaisir de voir que tout va bien !!! Notre Téva continue de se battre comme une chef, elle est super !! Quand au petit ils grandissent et vous devez passer de bien chouettes moments !!! Je vois aussi que miss Geoy se porte bien, elle va devenir une bien belle jeune fille et faire "baver" plus d'un garcon ......... A la maison mon Eden a fêter ses 3 ans, c'est fou comme le temps passe vite, je le revoie encore quand le l'ai adopter (2 mois) ........
 C'est Sydeny qui est au premier plan car c'est la plus gourmande des 2 !!!

----------


## Bambou06

Foxane, tes chiens sont magnifiques !!! J'aime beaucoup cette race qui a la rèputation de donner des chiens particuliérement malins et il me semble doués en Agility  !!! 
Joyeux anniversaire à Éden et caresses à tous les autres poilus surtout à notre battante la belle Téva !

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou,
Je viens de rentrer de vacances et j'ai retrouvè avec joie tout mon petit monde en pleine forme :-) c'est qu'ils m'ont manqué mes bébés ......
Comment va notre Tèva ? Des caresses aux poilus.

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Foxane et Bambou
Je pense que Miss Geoy a du faire une sacrée fete !
La fete aussi chez Foxane,elles sont trop belles,alors il était bon ce gateau !!!
Teva se porte bien,je l'emmene mardi prochain pour sa chimio,avec sa gamelle
Petit Kaly est toujours aussi fou fou,une pile électrique,il me sort tout ce qui trouve à l'intérieur de 
la maison et se sauve en courant en passant la chattiere pour aller dans le jardin,et je cours derriere pendant au moins 10 mns
il ne se laisse pas attraper facilement,j'aurais du l'appeler SPEEDY,il est trop rigolo
A bientot
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Super nouvelle pour Téva, je suis bien contente ! Kaly a l'air d'être un sacré farceur, tu ne dois pas t'ennuyer avec lui :-) j'imagine la tête de tes deux gros en le regardant faire toutes ces bêtises :-)
Oui Geoy était trop contente de nous retrouver, elle a grandit en 8 jours ! là je me prépare pour une bonne balade car la puce n'est pas sortie depuis 10 jours et elle a du trouver le temps un peu long..... Je suis super heureuse de les avoir tous retrouvé  en pleine forme ! Caresses aux poilus et bonne soirée aux maîtres !

----------


## foxane

Wahou et bien cela fait bien plaisir de voir que tout va bien !!!! C'est vrai que les vacances c'est sympas mais le retour et les retrouvailles avec les poilus c'est vraiment un super moment !!! Geoy doit bien avoir changé maintenant !!
Kaly a vraiment l'air trop drole, ce doit être a mourir de rire de le voir se faufiler par la chatière quel phénomène !!
Quand à Téva fait lui tout plein de calinous pour nous, on va penser fort à elle s'est promis
PS: il n'est pas restee une miette du gâteau ..........

----------


## Bambou06

Petite pensée pour Teva aujourd'hui ! Courage et donnes des nouvelles !

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Tessa
Effectivement Teva est en chimio aujourd'hui pour sa 4eme injection de Doxo
Ns avons vu l'oncolgue,qui la trouve tres bien,son hernie reste de meme taille,et ils nous ont avoués aujourd'hui qu'ils pensaient
ils en ont parlés avec le chir qui a opéré Teva de son occlusion dernierement) qu'elle allait faire une éventration.
Mais voila notre titoune s'accroche à la vie,et en la voyant jouée avec notre petit Kaly,on se dit que nous avons bien fait 
de persister avec sa chimio.
Bien sur la ceinture abdominale qu'elle porte et aussi pour quelque chose
Cela va faire 1 an le mois prochain que ns avons commencés la chimio
Aujourd'hui à l'école véto,il y avait 2 autres Bouvier Bernois,cancer du à l'amiante,et,cancer du Lymphome pour l'autre
Des chiens jeunes,c'est fou
Ns n'avons pas eu ces résultats de sang,car pas arrivé à temps,ns allons les appelés en fin d'apres midi
Notre titoune a son repas tout pret pour ce soir,steack,courgette,semoule,vache qui rit (ça fait sourire les étudiants)
Voila,merci Tessa de penser à nous,ça fait plaisir
J'espere que la papatte de Miss Geoy va mieux 
A plus pour des news
Sylvie

----------


## foxane

Bon et bien de notre côté on pense bien fort a vous aussi et on espère de tout coeur que la puce va bien supporter sa nouvelle chimio !!! C'est une battante votre Téva, faites lui plein de calins pour nous

----------


## sylvie11

Merci Foxane

----------


## Bambou06

Je croise les doigts pour que les résultats de la prise de sang de la puce soient bons ! Teva est une battante ! et cela va bientôt faire un an que nos pépettes ont été frappées par cette saloperie de cancer. Ma bambou me manque encore beaucoup et je regrette qu'elle n'aie pas pu bénéficier du même excellent suivi que celui qu'a Teva encore aujourd'hui. Mais c'est la vie et cette triste histoire m'a montrè que finalement chez nous ( même si j'apprécie beaucoup le veto que j'ai actuellement ) on a pas cette chance d'avoir de vrais vétos spécialistes comme en métropole. Donnes des nouvelles de la puce très vite et dis lui qu'à 8000 km on pense bien à elle. Grosses caresses aux poilus !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous
Ns avons récupérés Teva aujourd'hui,mais pas eu ses résultats de sang,car abscence de l'oncologue
Elle est fatiguée a mangée un peu d'herbe en arrivant à la maison,bue ,mais à tout revomit 5 mns apres
Ns la surveillons.Il nous a prescrit un complément alimentaire à lui donner tous les jours
Je vs tiens au courant pour la pds,il doit nous rappelés
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Oh pauvre puce, j'espère que les résultats seront bons et que la miss va vite récupérer ! Tiens nous au courant. Caresses à la belle.

----------


## foxane

Pov louloutte, je croise les doigts pour qu'elle récupère très vite !! C'est vrai que les chimio ca détracte pas mal et ca fatigue beaucoup !! Maintenant qu'elle est dans sa maison parmis vous, elle va pouvoir se reposer et retrouver sa forme !! Courage à vous !!

----------


## sylvie11

Hello des nouvelles de ma poulette
Sa prise de sang était tres bonne,globules blancs,coté hépatique aussi
Comme d'hab elle a fait la gueule à ses croquettes,et s'est jetée sur son repas préféré
Elle semble avoir un peu plus la forme aujourd'hui
Son hernie discale,lui fait un peu mal,donc on lui redonne du Topalgic qui lui avait fait du bien.
La prochaine chimio dans 3 semaines avec une échographie cardiaque
Caresses à vos petits amours et salutations à leurs maitresses
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Supers nouvelles !!! J'espère juste que le topalgic va faire son effet rapidement et que la puce va pouvoir reprendre ses parties de jeux avec le petit Kali.
Geoy a vomi ce soir, j'espère qu'elle n'a rien de grave mais sincèrement je ne pense pas elle a juste du manger une cochonnerie..... 
Gros câlins aux poilus et bonne soirée aux maîtresses.

----------


## foxane

Et voilà encore une fois notre Téva démontre que cela vaut le coup de se battre, elle ne baisse pas les pattounes, elle est vraiment super votre louloutte, vous vous battez ensemble et chaque jour gagné est un jour de bonheur.J'espère aussi que les antalgiques vont très vite faire leurs effets !! Le petit Kali doit aussi lui apporté de l'énergie, ils doivent être supers ensemble !!
Et la "petite" Geoy, elle a mangé quelque chose qui n'est pas passé ??? Ralala ces p'tits bouts, ils mettent tous à la bouche, ils sont malades et après c'est nous qui nous angoissons !!! De vrais frippons !!! Bon je suis sure que tout ira mieux très vite.
En attendant on envoie pleins de calinous à tous les poilus et on souhaites une bonne soirée aux mômans !!!

----------


## Tisouen

Je n'ai pas lu tout le sujet mais je peux y voir des personnes qui se battent aux côtés de leurs chiens et contre la maladie et je trouve ça super et je vous félicite vous autant que vos loulous qui se battent avec beaucoup de courage. 
Je n'ai pas été confronté de près aux cancer d'un de mes chiens (je crois les doigts pour que ce ne soit pas le cas) mais ayant fait une formation d'ASV, j'ai eu l'occasion de côtoyer des chiens qui subissaient une chimio. 

Si j'interviens sur ce topic c'est également par rapport à mon chien qui lui est atteint d'épilepsie réfractaire aux médicaments. Les médicaments qu'il a fatigue son foie et a une plus petite échelle, ses reins. J'ai vu que vous parliez du desmodium et j'aimerai savoir si vous aviez plus d'info ? Actuellement pour aider son foie il a des gélule de chardon marie mais toutes nouvelles plantes aidant le foie m'intéresse. Je correspond d'ailleurs avec beaucoup de personnes étrangère qui ont des chiens épileptiques et qui utilises des médecines douces mais je ne les ai jamais entendu parler du desmodium non plus. Peut être que c'est indiqué uniquement dans certaines situations pour les chiens ?

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour Tisouen,
Bambou ma cane corso qui est malheureusement décédée en octobre de son cancer, a été sous desmodium, c'est une molécule totalement naturelle issue d'une plante africaine, d'apres ce qu'on m'a dit c'est à ce jour la seule plante au monde capable de régénérer les cellules du foie. À cause de sa chimio Bambou commençait à être en insuffisance hépatique, un cancérologue ainsi qu'un ami qui a etait sous chimio m'ont conseillè le desmodium. J'étais réellement septique au départ, mais bon puisque cela ne pouvait pas aggraver le cas de ma puce, j'ai tentè sans grande conviction et lorsqu'elle a fait sa nouvelle prise de sang 3 semaines après ......... Ses résultats étaient surprenants !!!! Plus d'insuffisance hépatique :-) Je ne peux que te conseiller donc ce produit totalement naturelle, que tu trouveras dans toutes les boutiques de naturopathie voir même dans certaines pharmacie. C'est un produit qui ne coûte pas très cher et dans le cas d'insuffisance hépatique ça marche, en tout cas pour Bambou et mon ami ça a été le cas. Il me semble  même que le desmodium a également une action sur les reins mais renseignes toi plus à ce sujet car je ne sais plus trop ! Voilà bon courage avec ton Loulou et bonne soirée.

----------


## Tisouen

Merci pour ta réponse Bambou. 

J'ai un peu regardé sur le net et je suis tombé sur un blog de véto et le desmodium est souvent associé au chardon marie que ce soit en humaine ou en véto. Il existe même un médicament véto alliant les deux (que je ne connaissais pas et qu'aucun véto ne m'a conseillé d'ailleurs...) pour traiter les affections hépatiques. Le nom du médoc c'est H*pasil (*= e). Je vais voir ça et voir si ça ne s'utilise qu'en cure ou en continue comme je le fais avec le chardon marie. Et voir aussi le prix parce qu'en général les médicaments vétos sont plus chers...

----------


## Bambou06

Oui vérifies bien car les produits veto sont souvent très chers ..... Surtout qu'il existe dans 90% des cas une correspondance humaine ! peut être que d'acheter séparément le desmodium + le chardon marie te reviendras moins cher que d'acheter celui du veto.
Bon courage pour la suite et caresses à ton Loulou.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour merci à Tisouen pour vos encouragements,c'est un vrai combat contre ce cancer tous les jours
Teva est une battante 
Ns sommes fiers d'elle
Je ne connais pas le Desmodium
A bientot
Sylvie
Qu'avez vous comme chien ?
Caresses à Miss Geoy,ainsi qu'aux louloutes de Foxane

----------


## foxane

Alors comment va la miss ??

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou la miss va tres bien elle mange beaucoup,mais reste tres stable  au niveau poids pour une chienne faisant de 
la chimio elle et tres gaie également et à repris les parties de jeux avec Kaly
Elle joue la ptite mere,elle le dresse ,elle le lave,et pleins bisous,c'est tres rigolo 
A bientot
sylvie

----------


## foxane

Cela fait bien plaisir de voir que la puce va bien !!! Tous ces moments de gangner sur la vie n'ont aucun prix, c'est génial !!!
Plein de calins à tous les 4 pattes et bonne fin de journée aux mômans !!!!

----------


## Tisouen

J'aurai pas eu le temps de tester le desmodium... Mon loulou m'a quitté lundi soir...Sa maladie a été la plus forte...
J4ai pu voir en pharmacie qu'il existe un complément (liquide) qui contient du desmodium, du chardon marie et de l'artichaut. Tout ce qu'il faut pour rebooster le foie. Si ça peut servir à d'autres...

Caresses à vos loulous courageux et courage à vous pour les soutenir dans la maladie.

----------


## Myninou Golden

Bonjour, 
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et vous remercie pour vos témoignages que je suis depuis plus d'un mois. Le lymphome de haut grade de ma petite golden, cookie, 7 ans, ayant été confirmé mercredi via biopsie ganglionnaire, j'avais besoin de retour d'expérience sur la fameuse question pour/contre la chimio chez le chien. Ma priorité étant le bien être de ma petite cookie, j'avais peur en engageant une chimio de faire passer avant mon égoïste envie que ma petite truffe reste le plus longtemps possible avec moi, et quelle déguste... 

 C'est vrai qu'on se rend parfois malade en consultant les forums. Certaines personnes sont très dures dans leur propos concernant les gens qui engagent une chimio sur leur chien. Surtout, que l'on est jamais préparé à devoir subir ce genre d'épreuve. Cookie et moi avons une relation fusionnelle, comme souvent les golden avec leurs maitres. Mon mari aussi l'adore, c'est le centre d'attention de notre petite famille. 

Finalement, la chimio a commencée hier. Les effets secondaires du lymphome rendaient ma petite chienne malade (hypercalcémie, insuffisance rénale secondaire donc montée du taux d'urée,...) alors qu'après quelques jours en clinique sous perf, elle pète la forme. Je part donc du principe que ma chienne se battant comme une lionne pour combattre cette maladie, mon devoir était de l'aider du mieux possible dans cette bataille. 

Cookie rejoint donc ses amis les truffes fortes dans ce combat. Quand aux maitres, je pense que ce qui nous réuni ici est l'amour qu'on porte à nos boules de poil.
Bon courage à tous

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour Myninou, bienvenue sur ce post ! Même si nous aurions tous préfèrès ne jamais t'y voir ...... Pour ma part tu as fait le bon choix car meme si ta puce  a ètè malade quelques jours maitenent elle Péte la forme. Ma Bambou a toujours bien supportè sa chimio sauf une seule fois où j'étais absente ( 2 jours où elle a été très fatiguée et a vomi ) mais d'après le veto c'est parce que je n'étais pas là, d'après lui elle a fait une petite déprime car tous ses paramètres étaient ok !!! Je m'en veux encore aujourd'hui de lui avoir fait subir cette chimio sans moi mais bon je ne peux pas revenir en arrière !!! Mais toutes les autres fois il n'y a eu aucun soucis !!! Par contre c'est un stress quotidien ce traitement et cette pathologie car tu es constamment en train de surveiller ta puce et de t'inquiéter pour tout :-) Mais malgré ça si c'était à refaire je recommencerais tout sans aucune hésitation !!! Et pour moi ce n'est pas de l'égoïsme car comme tu as du le lire lorsque les chiens de ce post ont commencè à sérieusement dècliner, nous avons tous pris la décision de les laisser partir dignement et sans souffrance !!! Et cet ultime acte est bien une preuve d'amour et certainement pas de l'égoïsme !!! Avec ma bambou j'avais également une relation fusionnelle, je n'ai pas d'enfant et elle était bien plus qu'une chienne pour moi, sa maladie nous a encore plus rapprochè ! Son départ a été un véritable cauchemar à vivre et elle me manque encore aujourd'hui même si Geoy comble un grand vide et me donne beaucoup d'amour !!! Je pense encore beaucoup à elle et je pense que ça durera encore longtemps même si ma relation avec Geoy s'intensifie de jours en jours et devient également fusionnelle, bref la vie continue ......... Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage pour cette épreuve et fais de grosses caresses à ta jolie puce. Essayes de poster quelques photos d'elle :-) à bientôt

----------


## Bambou06

Oh non !!! Désolée Tysouen, ton bébé est parti rejoindre ma Bambou, je suis certaine qu'il est bien là où il est. Encore un poilu qui a eu une belle vie, pleine d'amour ! Courage à toi ces moments sont extrêmements durs à vivre ! À bientôt peut être.

----------


## Bambou06

Cool pour la belle Teva, la puce est au top comme d'habitude, je suis tellement contente pour elle et pour toi Sylvie ! Comme le dit Foxane profites à 200% de ces chouettes moments mais je suis sûre que tu le fais dèjà.
Ta filleule pète la forme, bientôt 6 mois !!!! Ça passe vite, je me régale vraiment avec elle et notre relation grandit de jour en jour, bref je l'adore cette petite puce ! Gros câlins à tous poilus les filles !!! Bonne journée :-)

----------


## Myninou Golden

Merci pour ta réponse qui me touche beaucoup.

En fait, concernant cookie, j' expliquait surtout qu'elle allait mieux après une perfusion (car on a traité les symptôme en attendant le diagnostique qui a quand même duré 1 mois et demi...), car ça faisait baisser son calcium, et donc qu'elle pétait la forme. Sans ces perfusions, je pense qu'elle serait morte de faim, car l'hypercalcémie rend anémique, crée une insuffisance rénale qui augmente l'urée, qui donne une sale haleine, abime ses dents, et change le gout des aliments.  Elle a fait le yoyo avec sa calcémie depuis un mois.... Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que sa calcémie était à 155 (valeurs normales 80 à 120) et donc qu'elle était pas en forme, très fatiguée,  quand je l'ai ramenée. La véto a décidée de l'hydrater un peu via perfusion, puis lui a administré l'oncovin directement. On m'a dit qu'elle dormait beaucoup et qu'elle ne s'alimentait presque pas (juste à la pipette, à cause de la calcémie). 

J'ai le droit de la voir demain pour une promenade vers 10h. Il parait qu'elle est faible quand même. La véto m'a dit que la calcémie devrait chuter car c'est un effet secondaire du lymphome, mais je suis inquiète de savoir ma puce dans cet état....
En attendant, elle reste sous surveillance avec perf, c'est une clinique 24/24 avec des véto et auxiliaires présents 24/24. Je m'inquiète quand même, et je ne comprend pas pourquoi elle a commencé par l'oncovin...

merci à toute personne qui pourra m'apporter une réponse... ::

----------


## Myninou Golden

Bonjour, elle est en chimio depuis combien de temps?



> Coucou la miss va tres bien elle mange beaucoup,mais reste tres stable  au niveau poids pour une chienne faisant de 
> la chimio elle et tres gaie également et à repris les parties de jeux avec Kaly
> Elle joue la ptite mere,elle le dresse ,elle le lave,et pleins bisous,c'est tres rigolo 
> A bientot
> sylvie

----------


## Myninou Golden

Je suis vraiment désolée pour toi. Je ne trouve pas les mots et j 'imagine ta souffrance. Au vu de tes posts, je suis sure que ton petit loup a eu beaucoup d'amour et d'attention et que sa vie a été belle.



> J'aurai pas eu le temps de tester le desmodium... Mon loulou m'a quitté lundi soir...Sa maladie a été la plus forte...
> J4ai pu voir en pharmacie qu'il existe un complément (liquide) qui contient du desmodium, du chardon marie et de l'artichaut. Tout ce qu'il faut pour rebooster le foie. Si ça peut servir à d'autres...
> 
> Caresses à vos loulous courageux et courage à vous pour les soutenir dans la maladie.

----------


## Myninou Golden

Merci pour ta réponse qui me touche beaucoup.

En fait, concernant cookie, j' expliquait surtout qu'elle allait mieux  après une perfusion (car on a traité les symptôme en attendant le  diagnostique qui a quand même duré 1 mois et demi...), car ça faisait  baisser son calcium, et donc qu'elle pétait la forme. Sans ces  perfusions, je pense qu'elle serait morte de faim, car l'hypercalcémie  rend anémique, crée une insuffisance rénale qui augmente l'urée, qui  donne une sale haleine, abime ses dents, et change le gout des aliments.   Elle a fait le yoyo avec sa calcémie depuis un mois.... Ce qui  m'inquiète c'est que sa calcémie était à 155 (valeurs normales 80 à 120)  et donc qu'elle était pas en forme, très fatiguée,  quand je l'ai  ramenée. La véto a décidée de l'hydrater un peu via perfusion, puis lui a  administré l'oncovin directement. On m'a dit qu'elle dormait beaucoup  et qu'elle ne s'alimentait presque pas (juste à la pipette, à cause de  la calcémie). 

J'ai le droit de la voir demain pour une promenade vers 10h. Il parait  qu'elle est faible quand même. La véto m'a dit que la calcémie devrait  chuter car c'est un effet secondaire du lymphome, mais je suis inquiète  de savoir ma puce dans cet état....
En attendant, elle reste sous surveillance avec perf, c'est une clinique  24/24 avec des véto et auxiliaires présents 24/24. Je m'inquiète quand  même, et je ne comprend pas pourquoi elle a commencé par l'oncovin...

merci à toute personne qui pourra m'apporter une réponse...



> Bonjour Myninou, bienvenue sur ce post ! Même si nous aurions tous préfèrès ne jamais t'y voir ...... Pour ma part tu as fait le bon choix car meme si ta puce  a ètè malade quelques jours maitenent elle Péte la forme. Ma Bambou a toujours bien supportè sa chimio sauf une seule fois où j'étais absente ( 2 jours où elle a été très fatiguée et a vomi ) mais d'après le veto c'est parce que je n'étais pas là, d'après lui elle a fait une petite déprime car tous ses paramètres étaient ok !!! Je m'en veux encore aujourd'hui de lui avoir fait subir cette chimio sans moi mais bon je ne peux pas revenir en arrière !!! Mais toutes les autres fois il n'y a eu aucun soucis !!! Par contre c'est un stress quotidien ce traitement et cette pathologie car tu es constamment en train de surveiller ta puce et de t'inquiéter pour tout :-) Mais malgré ça si c'était à refaire je recommencerais tout sans aucune hésitation !!! Et pour moi ce n'est pas de l'égoïsme car comme tu as du le lire lorsque les chiens de ce post ont commencè à sérieusement dècliner, nous avons tous pris la décision de les laisser partir dignement et sans souffrance !!! Et cet ultime acte est bien une preuve d'amour et certainement pas de l'égoïsme !!! Avec ma bambou j'avais également une relation fusionnelle, je n'ai pas d'enfant et elle était bien plus qu'une chienne pour moi, sa maladie nous a encore plus rapprochè ! Son départ a été un véritable cauchemar à vivre et elle me manque encore aujourd'hui même si Geoy comble un grand vide et me donne beaucoup d'amour !!! Je pense encore beaucoup à elle et je pense que ça durera encore longtemps même si ma relation avec Geoy s'intensifie de jours en jours et devient également fusionnelle, bref la vie continue ......... Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage pour cette épreuve et fais de grosses caresses à ta jolie puce. Essayes de poster quelques photos d'elle :-) à bientôt

----------


## Kybou!

> Merci pour ta réponse qui me touche beaucoup.
> 
> En fait, concernant cookie, j' expliquait surtout qu'elle allait mieux après une perfusion (*car on a traité les symptôme en attendant le diagnostique qui a quand même duré 1 mois et demi...),* car ça faisait baisser son calcium, et donc qu'elle pétait la forme. Sans ces perfusions, je pense qu'elle serait morte de faim, car l'hypercalcémie rend anémique, crée une insuffisance rénale qui augmente l'urée, qui donne une sale haleine, abime ses dents, et change le gout des aliments. Elle a fait le yoyo avec sa calcémie depuis un mois.... Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que sa calcémie était à 155 (valeurs normales 80 à 120) et donc qu'elle était pas en forme, très fatiguée, quand je l'ai ramenée. La véto a décidée de l'hydrater un peu via perfusion, puis lui a administré l'oncovin directement. On m'a dit qu'elle dormait beaucoup et qu'elle ne s'alimentait presque pas (juste à la pipette, à cause de la calcémie). 
> 
> J'ai le droit de la voir demain pour une promenade vers 10h. Il parait qu'elle est faible quand même. La véto m'a dit que la calcémie devrait chuter car c'est un effet secondaire du lymphome, mais je suis inquiète de savoir ma puce dans cet état....
> En attendant, elle reste sous surveillance avec perf, c'est une clinique 24/24 avec des véto et auxiliaires présents 24/24. Je m'inquiète quand même, et je ne comprend pas pourquoi elle a commencé par l'oncovin...
> 
> merci à toute personne qui pourra m'apporter une réponse...



C'est long, beaucoup trop long ... Un lymphôme (sans chimio) donne approximativement une survie de 2 mois à partir du moment où la maladie s'est déclarée ...  ::  Plus la chimio est commencée tard, moins elle sera efficace, forcément ... Ca reste un cancer très invasif puisque ça touche toutes les voies lymphatiques du corps ... Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage !

C'est difficile comme décision: vouloir tout faire pour la sauver oui mais surtout, ne t'acharne pas au détriment de son bien-être ... Tu verras de toute façon comment elle va réagir dans les jours à venir !

Au-delà de la calcémie, il faudrait voir où elle en est au niveau des globules rouges et de ses paramètres hépatiques ...

----------


## Bambou06

Oh désolée, j'avais pas bien compris !!! Bambou et Teva ont commençè la chimio en même temps, en avril 2010 ! Bambou a eu moins de chance que Tèva au niveau de sa prise en charge ! Pour te dire le premier veto n'avait même pas vu ses ganglions en la palpant, c'est moins qui lui ai montrè alors que les ganglions étaient déjà gros comme des balles de Ping pong ..... Bravo la palpation !! Comme la consultation correspondait à son rappel de vaccin, il me l'a vaccinè alors qu'il ne fallait surtout pas. Bambou a failli y passer dèjà à ce moment là !!!! Elle a commencé également la chimio assez tard plus de 3 semaines après l'apparition des ganglions ! Le second veto qui a prit le relais a été top jusqu'au bout mais bon ma puce ne répondait que partiellement au traitement  3 mois à peine après son début de traitement mais bon malgré ce début difficile elle a quand meme tenu 6,5 mois et dans de très bonnes conditions ! Donc il faut continuer à se battre pour ta puce et y croire sans bien entendu tomber dans l'acharnement thérapeutique car il faut les laisser partir avant de trop grosses souffrances, on leur doit ça même si ça fait mal !! Donnes nous rapidement des nouvelles de Cookie !!! Je croise les doigts pour elle !!! Concernant la chimio, Bambou a commencè par de la Kidrolase + Oncovin tout comme Teva il me semble ! Mais je sais qu'il existe plusieurs protocoles donc il faut voir lequel a été mis en place par ton veto ! Il existe deux types de lymphomes le B et le T, Bambou et Tèva ont le type B, connais tu le type de lymphome de ta puce ? Quel âge à t'elle ? Pour sa fatigue cela est peut être due à l'a oncovin qui peut fatiguer pendant quelques heures ! À bientôt et caresses à Cookies !

----------


## Myninou Golden

ses globules sont bons et sa créatinine à 40, donc élevée mais stable (elle n'augmente plus)... elle a fait la biopsie il y a 10 jours donc elle était sous anti bio et fatiguée, ils ont eu du mal à remonter sa température, elle a du être mise sous lampe uv. mais aprés ça, on l'a récupérée en pleine forme, avec une envie de promenades, bisous, jouer, etc...

J'aime beaucoup trop cookie pour m'acharner et son intérêt passera avant le mien. Il faut savoir que c'est arrivé subitement, et que le premier symptôme (vomissement) étant arrivé après avoir mangé de la neige, j'ai aussi cru les premiers jours que ça pouvait être une gastrite.
 Nous n'avons pas eu de chance, notre clinique véto habituelle qui a cru qu'elle avait une gastrite aigue pendant deux semaines, je suis allez voir un autre véto qui a cru que c'était une maladie adison atypique et lui a administré deux jours corticoïdes à hautes doses (120 mg/jour)avant de me la rendre sans prise de sang. Deux heures après qu'il me l'a rendue, elle a fait une crise de convulsion car sa calcémie était passée trop brutalement de 150 à 88 (heureusement, j' était avec elle, qui sait ce qu'il se serait passée si ça avait été dans la cage de la clinique la nuit sans surveillance, puisqu'il me l'a gardait sous perf depuis 4 jours mais j'ai appris après qu'il n'était pas là la nuit...). Donc urgence véto!! après que mon mari ai été basculé de véto de garde occupé en véto de garde (6 numéro différents) pendant que je restait avec ma puce, on a fini par trouvé cette clinique 24/24 qui la prend en charge depuis 3 semaines avec des aller retours (quelques jours clinique pour les perf, et la maison), en attendant de refaire toutes les analyses et de mettre un nom sur la maladie afin de traiter enfin la cause et pas uniquement les symptômes.
on sait qu'elle a un lymphome depuis mercredi, et elle est sous chimio depuis jeudi. 
Elle est aussi surtout fatiguée car elle a quand même perdu 8 kg en un mois et demi. Elle est vive, et a toujours continué ses promenades à sa demande, quand elle rentrait à la maison et quand on allait lui rendre visite en clinique, donc dépenser de l'énergie sans en récupérer ça n'aide pas...elle est passée d'un surpoid (qui lui allait très bien, mais on nous avait quand même conseillé de lui faire perdre 8 kg il y a presque un an sans qu'on y arrive puisqu'elle était gourmande et en bonne santé donc pas envie de la priver, à son poids "normal", bref dans la norme,  de golden. J'espère qu'elle va pouvoir reprendre quelques kg pour avoir un peu de réserves.
Cookie a un lymphome plutôt atypique car elle a eu tous les symptômes avant que deux ganglions commencent à peine à gonfler, si bien que si on avait pas fait des echos de tous ses organes, peut être que personne ne les aurait vu.
pas simple de trouver un bon véto quand même....

Kybou, j'ai lu que c'est pas vraiment le lymphome qui tue, mais plus les conséquences non traitées. De toute façon, on ne pouvait pas savoir qu'il fallait lancer une chimio sans être sure qu'elle avait un lymphome. plein de pistes ont été explorées (parathyroides, irc,...) malheureusement, le docteur house véto n'existe pas encore...

----------


## Myninou Golden

On devrait savoir le type de cellules dans une semaine et demi car ils  n'ont pas pu le déterminer juste avec la biopsie, ils ont du lancer le  phenotypage juste après avoir confirmé le lymphome et ça prend 15 jours  pour avoir les résultats...
apparemment, d'après ce que nous a dit le  véto, avec les B on a une espérance moyenne de survie d'un an, et avec  les T c'est 6 à 12 mois. cookie a 7 ans... je vais la voir ce matin à 10  h donc j'en serait plus.
Je ne compte pas m'acharner. C'est dur de dire où ça doit s'arrêter. Quand elle me voit elle est pleine de vie, elle court, fait la fofolle. Je pense que tant qu'elle sera capable de se battre comme ça, en aimant la vie, mon devoir est de l'aider un peu. Si son comportement change et qu'elle en a marre, je pense qu'elle me le fera comprendre avec son petit regard.
Les signes sont si clair? Comment savoir si la décision qu'on prend est la bonne?

----------


## foxane

Tysouen, je suis bien triste pour ton loulou chéri !! C'est si dur quand il s'en vont ....... je te souhaite tout plein de courage !!!
Myninou, comme tu l'as lu, les mômans de Bambou et Téva ne font pas "d'acharnement thérapeutique", elles se sont battues et se battent encore pour Sylvie aux côtés de leurs chiens pour les aider dans la maladie mais dans se post je n'ai toujours vu de leur part que de l'Amour !! 
Je pense que tu sauras toi aussi quand le moment sera venu de s'arreter, le moment ou pour eux vivre devient plus difficile que s'envoler........ quand on les aime comme nous les aimons tous ici, on comprend vite ce moment et il devient alors une évidence, un geste d'Amour. Je l'ai ressenti moi même pour Foxane et je suis très fière de l'avoir aider à ce moment là, même si pour moi cela a été très difficile.
Je pense que tant que tant que le loulou ne souffre pas et que vivre reste des moments de joie et de bonheur alors on peut se battre avec eux. Je vous souhaite plein plein de courage à tous les 2 !!!
Quand à nos autres poilus de se post petits et grands, j'espère de tout coeur que tout va bien, que Téva profites bien et que les petits grandissent bien.

----------


## Kybou!

> ses globules sont bons et sa créatinine à 40, donc élevée mais stable (elle n'augmente plus)... elle a fait la biopsie il y a 10 jours donc elle était sous anti bio et fatiguée, ils ont eu du mal à remonter sa température, elle a du être mise sous lampe uv. mais aprés ça, on l'a récupérée en pleine forme, avec une envie de promenades, bisous, jouer, etc...
> 
> J'aime beaucoup trop cookie pour m'acharner et son intérêt passera avant le mien. Il faut savoir que c'est arrivé subitement, et que le premier symptôme (vomissement) étant arrivé après avoir mangé de la neige, j'ai aussi cru les premiers jours que ça pouvait être une gastrite.
> Nous n'avons pas eu de chance, notre clinique véto habituelle qui a cru qu'elle avait une gastrite aigue pendant deux semaines, je suis allez voir un autre véto qui a cru que c'était une maladie adison atypique et lui a administré deux jours corticoïdes à hautes doses (120 mg/jour)avant de me la rendre sans prise de sang. Deux heures après qu'il me l'a rendue, elle a fait une crise de convulsion car sa calcémie était passée trop brutalement de 150 à 88 (heureusement, j' était avec elle, qui sait ce qu'il se serait passée si ça avait été dans la cage de la clinique la nuit sans surveillance, puisqu'il me l'a gardait sous perf depuis 4 jours mais j'ai appris après qu'il n'était pas là la nuit...). Donc urgence véto!! après que mon mari ai été basculé de véto de garde occupé en véto de garde (6 numéro différents) pendant que je restait avec ma puce, on a fini par trouvé cette clinique 24/24 qui la prend en charge depuis 3 semaines avec des aller retours (quelques jours clinique pour les perf, et la maison), en attendant de refaire toutes les analyses et de mettre un nom sur la maladie afin de traiter enfin la cause et pas uniquement les symptômes.
> on sait qu'elle a un lymphome depuis mercredi, et elle est sous chimio depuis jeudi. 
> Elle est aussi surtout fatiguée car elle a quand même perdu 8 kg en un mois et demi. Elle est vive, et a toujours continué ses promenades à sa demande, quand elle rentrait à la maison et quand on allait lui rendre visite en clinique, donc dépenser de l'énergie sans en récupérer ça n'aide pas...elle est passée d'un surpoid (qui lui allait très bien, mais on nous avait quand même conseillé de lui faire perdre 8 kg il y a presque un an sans qu'on y arrive puisqu'elle était gourmande et en bonne santé donc pas envie de la priver, à son poids "normal", bref dans la norme, de golden. J'espère qu'elle va pouvoir reprendre quelques kg pour avoir un peu de réserves.
> Cookie a un lymphome plutôt atypique car elle a eu tous les symptômes avant que deux ganglions commencent à peine à gonfler, si bien que si on avait pas fait des echos de tous ses organes, peut être que personne ne les aurait vu.
> pas simple de trouver un bon véto quand même....
> 
> Kybou, j'ai lu que c'est pas vraiment le lymphome qui tue, mais plus les conséquences non traitées. De toute façon, on ne pouvait pas savoir qu'il fallait lancer une chimio sans être sure qu'elle avait un lymphome. plein de pistes ont été explorées (parathyroides, irc,...) malheureusement, le docteur house véto n'existe pas encore...


Attends, je vais te rechercher le témoignage de mon chien ...

----------


## Kybou!

> Bonjour ici,
> 
> Je viens vous apporter mon témoignage, n'ayant jamais eu le courage d'y venir auparavant ... En 2006, j'ai perdu mon croisé labrador d'un lymphosarcome ! Sa maladie s'est déclarée fin le 28 août 2006, le 8 octobre, il fêtait ses 4 ans et il nous a quittés le 2 novembre ... A l'époque, nous ne disposions pas de tous les traitements actuels évidemment... Il a été mis sous cortisone pour l'aider à respirer correctement (Medrol), ma véto nous a déconseillé la chimiothérapie, loin d'être au point chez nous ... Au bout d'un mois, ne pouvant me résoudre à "laisser tomber" sans tout tenter pour le sauver, je me suis rendue à l'Université de Liège (je vis en Belgique), même conseil: pas de chimio ... Je me suis alors tournée vers un spécialiste sur Uccle (Bruxelles) qui fait, depuis des années, des recherches sur les traitements du lymphome ... 
> 
> Il a fait passer divers examens au chien (prise de sang, échographie du foie, du coeur et des reins pour vérifier si c'était métastasé ...) Les bilans sanguins n'étaient vraiment pas au top mais il m'a quand même conseillé de tenter le tout pour le tout ... A ce moment-là, ça faisait un mois et demi que la maladie s'était déclarée ... C'était tard, bien trop tard ... Nous avons fait 2 semaines de chimio mais Obélix ne les a pas supportées (donc même si nous avions commencé dès le début, cela n'aurait rien changé). De plus, les dernières prises de sang étaient catastrophiques et il m'a dit que cela ne servait plus à rien, que la médecine vétérinaire ne pouvait rien faire pour lui, je ne l'oublierai jamais ...
> 
> Le 29 octobre (un dimanche), nous sommes allés chez le véto de garde, mon chien haletait, j'avais pris sa température (il était à 41,5) ... Il lui a fait une piqûre antibiotique en nous disant et je le cite:" qu'est-ce que vous voulez que je fasse pour lui madame ? Votre chien, vous ne voyez pas qu'il est foutu ? A ce niveau-ci, je lui donne encore 3 jours, mettez-vous en contact avec le centre d'incinération" ... Je suis pas violente hein, mais heureusement qu'on m'a sortie vite fait de son cabinet ... Ma véto m'avait avertie des signes qui annonceraient la fin et le 2 janvier, Obélix a été endormi pq il commençait une hémorragie interne ... Je ne m'en remettrai jamais, il avait à peine 4 ans ... On vivait au rythme du chien, les jours où il allait bien, on gardait le moral (c'est bête à dire mais les jours où il courait comme un fou, jouait, mangeait, je me disais que ma véto n'avait pas les yeux en face des trous, je ne voulais juste pas l'admettre) et les jours où il allait vraiment mal, je m'effondrais ...
> 
> Tout ça pour dire qu'en moyenne, et sans sans traitement hormis la cortisone (qui n'offre qu'un confort au chien il faut le savoir), à l'époque, un chien atteint d'un lynphome avait une durée de vie maximum de 2 mois ...
> ...


Voilà pour mon expérience perso !  ::

----------


## Bambou06

Je suis bien contente de ces bonnes nouvelles !! Cookie a repris le dessus !!!! D'après ce que tu décris, je crois que ta chienne a encore de l'énergie pour se battre ! Pour Bambou quand la fin est arrivée je l'ai compris très vite ! Et elle m'a aidè à l'accepter ! Elle commençait a être très fatiguée, elle dormait toute la journée, ses ganglions devenaient énormes, le soir elle avait une à deux heures de bien, où elle mangeait et jouait encore ! Mais elle était bien trop faible pour continuer la chimio donc j'ai décidé de ne pas m'acharner et j'ai stoppè la chimio, elle n'a eu que des corticoïdes à partir de ce stade ! Cela a durait un peu moins de trois semaines ! Puis un matin elle a commençait à baver, à fondre musculairement, je suis allée voir son veto qui m'a expliquè qu'elle ne souffrait pas encore mais que la bave venait d'une compression des glandes salivaires et que les ganglions allaient bientôt la gener pour respirer ! Et que la fin si je ne l'aidais pas aller être très dure !  Du coup je l'ai ramené à la maison nous avons passè une dernière journée ensemble à nous dire au revoir et le lendemain je l'ai emmenè et elle est partie dans mes bras sereine et sans souffrir ! Cette épreuve a été la pire de toute ma vie, mais je ne le regrette pas, tout comme Foxane et les autres car nous leur devons ce geste ultime qui est une preuve d'amour et pourtant j'ai tellement eu mal que je ne voulais pas reprendre une boule de poil et  puis le manque était tellement important que j'ai craquè deux mois après sur ma petite puce Geoy, qui me rend heureuse aujourd'hui et Bambou reste dans mon cœur et dans ma mémoire ! Tout ça pour te dire que tu ne dois pas t'inquiéter  pas tu seras quand le moment sera venu et en attendant profites d'elle à 200% et continues ton combat à ses côtés car elle a besoin de toi ! Grosses caresses à tous les poilus ! Comment va notre belle Teva ?

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous,je ne comprends pas je ne reçois plus de mails,pour les nouveaux messages du post.
Désolée pour Tisouen,et bienvenue à Cooky
Effectivement cela fait bientot 1 an que Teva est en chimio (le mois prochain) elle aura sa prochaine le 3 Avril.
Elle va bien, et comme le dit Bambou,c'est un combat,mais il ne faut pas s'acharner non plus.
Aujourd'hui nous avons retirés la bache de la piscine,et notre Teva aurait bien voulu faire une petite nage,elle remuait la queue
Sa queue qui a perdu beaucoup de poils du à la la Doxo nous a dit l'oncologue,elle avait une si jolie queue en panache
mais bon l'essentiel c'est qu'elle aille bien,elle mange tres bien,joueuse,comme d'hab
Je vois que ma niece va bien aussi,super
Coucou à Foxane
a bientot
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Super pour ces bonnes nouvelles, la belle puce va pouvoir faire encore de beaux plongeons dans ta piscine :-) Je suis très contente pour vous 2 ! Et oui ta filleule va bien et apprend bien je suis très fière d'elle. Nous nous régalons de belles balades à la plage, de parties de jeux dans le jardin, de séances d'agility au domaine canin  et de gros câlins :-) Elle va faire 6 mois mardi, ça passe vite :-) Caresses à ta belle puce et bonne soirée à tous.

----------


## foxane

Bon et bien si les nouvelles sont bonnes c'est génial !! Si elle se montre enthousiaste à l'idée d'un plouf dans la piscine c'est qu'elle a encore de l'énergie alors c'est extra !! Il faudra nous mettre les photos de la puce dans la piscine !!
et puis le p'tit pitchoune doit bien etre tenté aussi non ???
Geoy quand a elle doit bien avoir changé, montre nous vite sa frimousse Bambou
J'espère que tout va bien pour Cookie
Quand a nous, à la maison c'est la grande forme pour tout le monde et mon Eden se sent pousser des "ailes" avec le printemps il est trop drôle .......
Bonne fin de jounée à tous

----------


## sylvie11



----------


## sylvie11

Coucou Foxane
Voila notre Teva dans la piscine,cette photo date de 2010,avant son début de chimio,car l'année derniere
elle était fatiguée et n'a pas pu en profité beaucoup
Je ne sais pas si elle aura ce petit bohneur cette année,on l'espere bien sur ...
Bonne soirée

----------


## Bambou06

Wahouuuuuuu merci Sylvie pour cette jolie photo, qu'elle bouille d'amour cette Teva, on a envie de lui faire des tonnes de câlins ! :-)Je croise les doigts pour que la belle se régale encore cette année de baignade dans ta jolie piscine :-) maintenant que tu sais comment 
mettre les photos peut on en avoir une du petit Kali ? Gros câlins à tous les poilus !!

----------


## foxane

Merçi beaucoup, cela fait vraiment plaisir de voir son adorable museau !!! J'espère vraiment de tout coeur qu'elle pourra cette année profiter de la piscine, elle le mérite bien après tant de courage !!! On lui envoie plein plein de calinous !!! A elle biensur et à tous les autres poilus de ce post et de ce forum !!

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,voici mon petit monstre avec son air coquinou !!!!

Je l'adore

----------


## Bambou06

Il a un air coquin !!! Effectivement tu ne dois pas t'ennuyer avec une peluche comme ça :-)il est à croquer, de gros câlins à tous vos poilus et merci pour la photo :-)

----------


## foxane

Wahou la bouille il est cro cro chou, j'adore son air de crapule, une vraie frimousse à bétises ............ 
Vous ne devez effectivement pas vous ennuyer avec lui !!!
Bonne soirée à tout le monde et caresses aux poilus

----------


## sylvie11

Voici Kaly apres nous avoir donnés un sérieux coup de pattes,dans le jardin,ainsi que pour une dalle en ciment
lol
Sylvie
Il vient de prendre un bon bain,il a retrouvé sa couleur naturel

----------


## Bambou06

Oupsssss en effet ça se voit qu'il a travaillè dur dur :-) le bain était obligatoire :-) c'est demain la prochaine chimio de la puce ?

----------


## foxane

bah au moins il a la preuve de vous avoir donné un coup de pattes !!! Il est vraiment cro mimi ce p'tit loup !!!
J'espère que tout va bien ce passer pour Téva, on va pense fort à elle !!
Quand à Geoy, toujours aussi heureuse des balades sur la plage ???

----------


## sylvie11

Coucou
Oui Teva a sa chimio demain,elle va bien,elle fait en ce moment une sieste au soleil cool !!
Je vous donnerais des nouvelles demain
Caresses aux loulous
sylvie

----------


## Myninou Golden

Bonjour,

Tu as eu raison. C'était surement trop tard. Son crabe était trop virulent. Il était sournois, bien caché, et les véto n'ont pu envisager son existence qu'après une écho qui montrait deux ganglions légèrement plus gros, puis les analyses habituelles. Il est quand même dur de trouver un bon véto. Cookie n'a pas supporté sa seconde chimio est est morte samedi. Elle a fait une leucopénie sévère et son cur s'est arrêté. Elle nous manque beaucoup. Elle était nauséeuse donc ce n'était pas super agréable mais était hospitalisée et n'a pas souffert. Son cur s'est arrêté à jamais.
Je vous encourage à profiter de chaque instant avec vos loulous et à continuer de les aimer et les choyer comme vous le faites depuis toujours. Je regrette que cookie ne soit pas à mes cotés mais au moins, je sais qu'elle est partie apaisée et soulagée. Moi je vais beaucoup souffrir, mais mon objectif a toujours été son bien être et je suis soulagée de savoir qu'elle ne connaitra pas la souffrance.
J'ai beaucoup de chance d'avoir pu partager autant d'amour durant ces sept années. Je souhaite à tout le monde d'en ressentir au moins autant une fois dans la vie. Nous n'aurions pas pu nous aimer plus.
Bonne continuation à tous dans vos combats et surtout n'oubliez pas de dire chaque jours a vos grosses truffes que vous les aimer.

----------


## sylvie11

Désolée pour votre Cookie
cdt

----------


## Kybou!

> Bonjour,
> 
> *Tu as eu raison. C'était surement trop tard.* Son crabe était trop virulent. Il était sournois, bien caché, et les véto n'ont pu envisager son existence qu'après une écho qui montrait deux ganglions légèrement plus gros, puis les analyses habituelles. Il est quand même dur de trouver un bon véto. Cookie n'a pas supporté sa seconde chimio est est morte samedi. Elle a fait une leucopénie sévère et son cœur s'est arrêté. Elle nous manque beaucoup. Elle était nauséeuse donc ce n'était pas super agréable mais était hospitalisée et n'a pas souffert. Son cœur s'est arrêté à jamais.
> Je vous encourage à profiter de chaque instant avec vos loulous et à continuer de les aimer et les choyer comme vous le faites depuis toujours. Je regrette que cookie ne soit pas à mes cotés mais au moins, je sais qu'elle est partie apaisée et soulagée. Moi je vais beaucoup souffrir, mais mon objectif a toujours été son bien être et je suis soulagée de savoir qu'elle ne connaitra pas la souffrance.
> J'ai beaucoup de chance d'avoir pu partager autant d'amour durant ces sept années. Je souhaite à tout le monde d'en ressentir au moins autant une fois dans la vie. Nous n'aurions pas pu nous aimer plus.
> Bonne continuation à tous dans vos combats et surtout n'oubliez pas de dire chaque jours a vos grosses truffes que vous les aimer.


Je le savais mais jamais je ne t'aurais dit une chose pareille "directement", on veut toujours y croire (je suis bien placée pour le savoir) et on a BESOIN de garder espoir ... Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage, Obélix, c'était le labrador, le chien de ma vie ... Je sais ce que tu ressens mais dis-toi qu'au moins, elle ne souffre plus (je sais, ça n'enlève pas le chagrin) ... Si tu as besoin d'en parler Myninou, surtout n'hésite pas, on est là même si on sait tou(te)s que seul le temps apaisera ton chagrin ...

RIP Cookie, de là-haut veille sur ta môman qui a bien du chagrin aujourd'hui ...  ::  Veille sur elle comme elle l'a fait pour toi ...

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous
Ce matin nous étions sur le départ pour emmener Teva en chimio.
Le téléphone sonne,au bout du fil,son oncologue qui nous dit : Je viens de voir le dossier de Teva,je suis désolé
qu'elle soit décédée et je vous appele pour savoir ce qui s'est passé.
Stupéfait de ce qu'on venait d'entendre,mon mari lui réponds que Teva est à nos pieds,qu'elle dort et qu'elle va tres bien !!!
A bon qu'il répond,ah,je ne comprends pas sur son dossier et marquer DCD
Ah ben tant mieux,il s'agit alors d'une erreur informatique,il était content pour Teva,mais pas pour la personne
qui a mis ça sur son dossier
Il s'est excusé 1000 fois en disant qu'il allait essayer de comprendre et qu'il n'acceptai pas de s'etre fait passer pour un idiot.
Evidement suite à ça,notre rdv a été annulé,alors que ns avions rdv à 10H30,il a accepté qu'on viennent en consultation avec notre titoune
Quelle histoire ....
La consult s'est bien passée,pas de ganglions enflammés,examen normal,un peu basse en globules
Cette apres midi il lui font une écho cardiaque,et demain matin Doxo sa 5 ieme,ils peuvent aller jusqu' a 6 injections
puis apres changement de molécules
Ils ne nous cachent pas que l'étau se resserre un peu,cela fait 1 an qu'on la soigne pour ce fichu cancer
Notre belle a grossit de 4 kgs
Voila le temps passe trop vite ....
A bientot
Sylvie

----------


## Kybou!

Bon courage à Teva, j'aurais tellement aimé avoir 1 an de plus pour Obélix  ::  ... J'espère qu'elle vivra encore de nombreux mois à vos côtés en tout cas !

----------


## sylvie11

Merci Kybou

----------


## Bambou06

RIP jolie Cookie !! Je suis vraiment dèsolèe pour la puce, c'est toujours des moments très très dur à vivre ! Avec le temps ça ira mieux même si la douleur sera toujours prèsente ! courage à vous !!

----------


## Bambou06

Quel choc cette histoire avec la clinique de Teva ... Enfin l'essentiel c'est que notre battante soit en pleine forme ! C'est sur que le temps passe vite, dèjà une année que nos pépettes commençaient leur difficile combat à nos côtés ! Mais Teva est encore là donc il faut continuer à y croire et à se battre comme elle la fait  jusqu'à maintenant ! Donnes des nouvelles de la puce quand tu va la récupérer ! Bonne soirée !

----------


## Myninou Golden

Merci à tous pour votre soutien. Effectivement, en ce moment c'est très difficile. Ce fichu crabe a finalement eu le dessus. Je sais que ma puce n'a pas souffert, à part de nausées, et c'est le plus important pour moi. Je suis contente d'avoir tentée la chimio, même si j'ai fait le tour de mes décisions en me demandant si j'avais pu éviter ça, ou si j'ai pris ou non les bonnes décisions. Ma véto pense que oui, elle sait que j'étais prête à tout donner pour offrir quelques mois à cookie dans de bonnes conditions. Malheureusement, ce crabe était déjà trop fort. La chimio est pari, mais sans chimio, elle serait surement partie plus tôt, où alors maintenu à dose d'acharnement thérapeutique en tout genre (dur de définir la limite). Bref, même si c'est dur pour moi, et que cookie laisse un vide immense, je sais qu'elle est soulagée et qu'elle a toujours su que je l'aime de manière incomparable. Elle est partie tendrement, sans m'imposer de prendre une décision pour elle. Elle a été digne et forte jusqu'au bout. Cookie m'inspire le respect et une fierté immense.

----------


## Myninou Golden

Je suis désolée pour toi!!! Heureusement que ta puce était à coté de toi, sinon, qu'elle angoisse!

Bisous à tes ninous




> Bonjour à tous
> Ce matin nous étions sur le départ pour emmener Teva en chimio.
> Le téléphone sonne,au bout du fil,son oncologue qui nous dit : Je viens de voir le dossier de Teva,je suis désolé
> qu'elle soit décédée et je vous appele pour savoir ce qui s'est passé.
> Stupéfait de ce qu'on venait d'entendre,mon mari lui réponds que Teva est à nos pieds,qu'elle dort et qu'elle va tres bien !!!
> A bon qu'il répond,ah,je ne comprends pas sur son dossier et marquer DCD
> Ah ben tant mieux,il s'agit alors d'une erreur informatique,il était content pour Teva,mais pas pour la personne
> qui a mis ça sur son dossier
> Il s'est excusé 1000 fois en disant qu'il allait essayer de comprendre et qu'il n'acceptai pas de s'etre fait passer pour un idiot.
> ...

----------


## Kybou!

> Merci à tous pour votre soutien. Effectivement, en ce moment c'est très difficile. Ce fichu crabe a finalement eu le dessus. Je sais que ma puce n'a pas souffert, à part de nausées, et c'est le plus important pour moi. Je suis contente d'avoir tentée la chimio, même si j'ai fait le tour de mes décisions en me demandant si j'avais pu éviter ça, ou si j'ai pris ou non les bonnes décisions. Ma véto pense que oui, elle sait que j'étais prête à tout donner pour offrir quelques mois à cookie dans de bonnes conditions. Malheureusement, ce crabe était déjà trop fort. La chimio est pari, mais sans chimio, elle serait surement partie plus tôt, où alors maintenu à dose d'acharnement thérapeutique en tout genre (dur de définir la limite). Bref, même si c'est dur pour moi, et que cookie laisse un vide immense, je sais qu'elle est soulagée et qu'elle a toujours su que je l'aime de manière incomparable. Elle est partie tendrement, sans m'imposer de prendre une décision pour elle. Elle a été digne et forte jusqu'au bout. Cookie m'inspire le respect et une fierté immense.


C'est toujours un soulagement de se dire qu'ils n'ont pas souffert oui ... Et je comprends parfaitement le reste, toutes ces questions m'ont longtemps trotté dans la tête ... Oui la limite est difficile à définir mais tant que l'on garde pour objectif le bien-être du chien sans acharnement thérapeutique, je pense que l'on peut se dire qu'on a au moins tenté de faire au miuex pour eux ...

Je comprends que tu sois fière, parce que je l'ai été pour Obélix, même si pour ma part, j'ai dû prendre cette saleté de décision qui me hantera toute ma vie (il commençait à avoir des micro-hémorragies) ... Si on devait, en plus de tout ce qu'ils nous ont apporté, retenir l'immense courage qu'ils ont eu, je pense que ce serait déjà bien ... 

En fait, le gros problème pour Cookie, c'est qu'il a été découvert beaucoup trop tard et comme je l'avais déjà dit, sans traitement, ça leur laisse à peine 2 mois (à partir du moment où la maladie s'est déclarée) ... Là, Cookie, comme Obélix a reçu sa chimio au bout d'1 mois et demi, le lymphome avait déjà métastasé, c'était beaucoup trop tard, tu n'aurais rien pu faire de plus pour elle ... Si, l'accompagner, la soulager au mieux, ce que tu as fait donc surtout, ne te reproche rien ! Courage Myninou !

----------


## Bambou06

Je vous comprends tous les 2, je suis également très très fière de ma Bambou qui s'est battue comme une lionne, elle a eu  plus de chance que les deux votre car elle a eu presque 7 mois de vie dans de bonnes conditions ! Je pense également que son diagnostic a été un peu tardif + les vaccins que lui a fait son veto malgré l'apparition des ganglions ..... tout cela ne nous a pas aidé ..... 
Tout comme Kybou, j'ai du également prendre l'horrible décision de mettre fin à la vie de mon bébé, je n'oublierais jamais les derniers jours et les dernières heures avant l'ultime piqure, un cauchemar qui me hante encore très souvent. Mais je suis convaincue d'avoir fait le bon geste au bon moment et de l'avoir laisser partir avant de grosses et terribles souffrances. Elle me manque encore beaucoup ... Dans tous les cas courage car ces moments là sont terribles !!! Cookie a été un chien heureux et aimé, il restera dans ton coeur à jamais, nous avons eu de la chance d'avoir fait un bout de chemin avec nos boules de poils et rien que pour ça nous leur devons de les accompagner au mieux et c'est ce que tu as fait ! Si besoin on est là pour discuter .....
Comment va notre belle Téva aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Kybou!

> Je vous comprends tous les 2, je suis également très très fière de ma Bambou qui s'est battue comme une lionne, elle a eu  plus de chance que les deux votre car elle a eu presque 7 mois de vie dans de bonnes conditions ! Je pense également que son diagnostic a été un peu tardif + les vaccins que lui a fait son veto malgré l'apparition des ganglions ..... tout cela ne nous a pas aidé ..... 
> Tout comme Kybou, j'ai du également prendre l'horrible décision de mettre fin à la vie de mon bébé, *je n'oublierais jamais les derniers jours et les dernières heures avant l'ultime piqure, un cauchemar qui me hante encore très souvent.* Mais je suis convaincue d'avoir fait le bon geste au bon moment et de l'avoir laisser partir avant de grosses et terribles souffrances. Elle me manque encore beaucoup ... Dans tous les cas courage car ces moments là sont terribles !!! Cookie a été un chien heureux et aimé, il restera dans ton coeur à jamais, nous avons eu de la chance d'avoir fait un bout de chemin avec nos boules de poils et rien que pour ça nous leur devons de les accompagner au mieux et c'est ce que tu as fait ! Si besoin on est là pour discuter .....
> Comment va notre belle Téva aujourd'hui ?


Obélix est parti en 2006 et ce sentiment, je l'ai toujours ... Le lundi, quand on m'a dit qu'il ne lui restait que 24 à 48h, j'ai cru que j'allais partir avant lui tellement j'avais du chagrin ... Finalement, il s'est "encore" battu 3 jours, jamais je n'oublierai les dernières heures (en sachant que j'avais appelé sa véto le matin pour lui dire qu'il commençait à perdre du sang par la truffe/la gueule et que le rdv était fixé pour 16h30) ....

----------


## Bambou06

Je te comprends Kybou nous avons vécu le même cauchemar, j'ai appelé le veto à 10h30 pour un RDV à 13h !!! Et depuis la vieille je savais que ce n'était plus qu'une question de jour et que je devais la laisser partir, j'ai cru qu'on m'avait arrachè le cœur, que j'etouffais ! Mais au moins nous pouvons être fières de les avoir laisser partir dans nos bras sereinement avant de grosses souffrances. Je ne regrette pas mon geste même si ça a été une vraie  torture psychologique.

----------


## Bambou06

Pour rebondir sur d'autres choses, comment va notre battante, on veut des nouvelles de la Miss !!!

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous
L'échographie cardiaque de Teva n'a rien révélé d'anormal ouf ...
La chimio s'est bien passé,ns la récupérons ce matin,elle a boudée sa gamelle hier soir à part ses biscuits
elle aura un autre repas à son retour à la maison 
Notre Ulan (bouvier male) fait la gueule depuis son départ,ne mange pas bien,et triste
A+
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou, Super pour la belle, elle est vraiment costaud ta puce :-) je suis très fière d'elle :-) Il faut lui glisser à l'oreille qu'elle a un fan Club en Guadeloupe !!! Des amies très proches et ma mère sont au courant que de l'existence de ce post et régulièrement on me demande des nouvelles de Téva et à chaque fois de gros OUFFFFFFFFFFF de soulagement accompagnent mes réponses :-) Téva est devenue une star outre mer :-) Gros gros câlin à la belle ! et bonne journée à tous !

----------


## sylvie11

Merci Tessa
C'est vrai c'est une battante, :: ravie qu'elle soit "starlette" en Outre Mer,je vais lui dire lol
 :: Nous repartons en Thailande mi Juin,j'ai une amie qui vient à la maison garder mes 3 loulous,stop au pension canine !
J'espere que tout ira bien 
A bientot
Sylvie ::

----------


## Bambou06

Nous partons également en Mai au Costa Rica Geoy ira en pension chez son éducatrice canine, elle aura trois copines et sera libre toute la journée + une balade le WE à la rivière, nous lui faisons entièrement confiance donc je pense que tout ira super bien, une colonie de vacance pour la choupette !!!! Les gens qui ont l'habitude de garder la maison n'ont pas été cool avec elle lors de notre semaine d'absence de février donc tant que la miss est encore jeune je ne veux plus leur laisser !! 
J'espère que Teva se porte à merveille, comment va Foxane et ses deux gros loulous ? Caresses à tous les poilus et Joyeuses Pâques à tous !

----------


## foxane

coucou tout le monde !! Bon et bien déja je suis bien contente que notre Téva se porte bien !! Je vois que la Demoiselle est une vraie star, il va falloir penser aux photos dédicacée !!!
De notre côté lorsque l'on part en vacances on a la chance de pouvoir placer tout le monde, chiens, chat et rongeurs chez ma maman !!! Une pension de luxe où je sais qu'ils vont être dorlotter, la bas c'est leur seconde maison ... Il est vrai que sinon je n'ai pas facile de confier les loulous.
Les poilus se joignent à moi pour vous souhaiter à tous de très joyeuse fêtes de Pâques !! Manque un petit rayon de soleil ici !! STP Bambou tu pourrais pas faire un p'tit quelque chose pour nous !!! Calious à tous les poilus !!

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir à tous
Des nouvelles des loulous
Kaly est tres amoureux de Teva,il ne la lache pas une seconde,il lui fait des bisous
sans cesse,Teva lui rend bien également,ils sont trop beaux tous les 2
Partage de croquettes aussi
Je ne sais pas si il sent qu'elle est malade,peut etre ?
La miss va bien
Bises Tessa et Foxane,caresses aux loulous

----------


## Kybou!

> Bonsoir à tous
> Des nouvelles des loulous
> Kaly est tres amoureux de Teva,il ne la lache pas une seconde,il lui fait des bisous
> sans cesse,Teva lui rend bien également,ils sont trop beaux tous les 2
> Partage de croquettes aussi
> *Je ne sais pas si il sent qu'elle est malade,peut etre ?
> *La miss va bien
> Bises Tessa et Foxane,caresses aux loulous


Pour ma part, je pense qu'il le sent oui ! En tout cas, mes chiens le sentaient eux ... Ce sont de bonnes nouvelles, je suis contente pour Teva, des papouilles à la belle !

----------


## Bambou06

Contente que la belle pète la forme ! Ça serait sympa une photo de Kaly en train de bisouter la belle Téva ! Pour répondre à ta question, c'est tout à fait possible que Kaly sente la maladie de Téva, moi mon vieux Muschu qui était Hyper jaloux avant la maladie de Bambou, il s'est tout simplement effacé lorsqu'elle a commencé son traitement pour me laisser la soigner au mieux et il passait sa journée à la fin à lui faire de grosses séances de léchouilles, alors ..... !! Gros calins à tous vos poilus.

----------


## foxane

Bon et bien juste un petit mot pour savoir comment vont tous les 4 pattes !!! J'espère que tout le monde est en forme

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous
Teva est sous anti-bio et sous surveillance
Kaly à force de lui faire des léchouilles et vouloir jouer avec elle,il l' a griffé au niveau de l'oreille
qui lui aprovoqué une plaie,qui est descendue jusqu à la gorge
Désinfection à la bétadine plusieurs fois par jour et antibiotique pendant quelques jours et si
ça va pas mieux,je l'emmenerais à l'école véto
Sa peau est tres fragile avec la chimio
Prochaine chimio mardi prochain
A part ça,la miss va bien
Bises à tous
à Tessa,je ne lui pas encore acheter son cadeau,pas trop le temps,mais je vais essayé d'y aller Dimanche
Bonne journée
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Pauvre petite puce :-( ! J'espère que sa vilaine griffure va très très vite cicatriser !
Sacrè Kaly, comme tous les bébés il  joue, il joue encore et encore .... Je connais bien ça avec Geoy, du haut de ses 38kg on surveille de tres pret ses grosses pattounes quand elle joue avec nous car elle a également des griffes très aiguisées ! 
Je croise les doigts pour la belle. Bonne journée à tous :-)

----------


## Bambou06

Comment vont tous les poilus ? Du coté de la Guadeloupe c'est la grande forme, Geoy est à fond, elle s'éclate à la mer et je me régale de nos longues balades. Elle fait plus de 38kg pour 6,5 mois, c'est déjà un beau gabarit la petite louloute et elle commence à faire peur ! 
Je crois que la miss Téva a sa chimio demain, une grosse pensée pour elle et pour Sylvie. 
Quelques photos de Geoy pour vous montrer comme elle a changé. Bonne soirée à tous :-)

----------


## foxane

Tout d'abord un grosse pensée pour Téva. Nous espérons que la puce va bien supporter cette nouvelle épreuve !!
Merci Bambou pour les phots de Geoy, elle est vraiment superbe et j'avoue que j'envie beaucoup beaucoup vos ballade sur la plage, ce doit-être vraiment extra !!!
A la maison tout le monde va bien, ils sont adorablessssss

----------


## Bambou06

Super contente de savoir que tes deux magnifiques loulous se portent bien Foxane :-) Je comprends que tu sois envieuse de nos belles plages et de nos eaux turquoises, j'habite en guadeloupe depuis 10 ans et vraiment je ne m'en lasse pas et je pense que je ne m'en lasserai jamais :-) 
Vite vite Sylvie des nouvelles de ta puce :-)

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir 
Teva fait de l'anémie,ces globules rouges sont au plus bas,plaquettes ect...
Les globules blancs ok
Ils n'ont pas voulus lui faire sa derniere Doxorubicine,et sont passés directement à une autre mollécule Loxobucine
en comprimés
C'est pas top,elle nous manque,je la récupére demain en début d'apres midi
Ils nous parlent de lui faire un Myelogramme afin de voir si la moelle épiniere n'est pas attaqué par son cancer
Ils nous en reparlent demain,je n'en sais pas plus
C'est la 1ere fois que ces globules rouges baissent depuis le début de sa chimio
Bref c'est l'angoisse,ça se ferait sous anesthésie locale
A demain
Sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Trop triste pour la puce, je croise les doigts pour que tout se passe au mieux  :Frown:  
Que va leur apporter le myélogramme mise à part savoir si la moelle épinière est indurée par le cancer ? je parle au niveau du traitement, est ce que c'est juste pur savoir ou cela a vraiment un intérêt majeur dans la suite du traitement ? 
Si c'est juste pour savoir à quoi bon lui faire subir ce nouvel examen qui a l'air assez lourd ..... 
Courage, on pense très fort à vous 2 depuis la Guadeloupe.

----------


## borneo

Le myélogramme est un examen dangereux. On le fait en cas de hernie discale, mais certains chiens en meurent. 

Moi je ne le ferais pas. Car dans ce cas précis, ça n'apportera aucun soulagement à la chienne, au contraire.

La technique, c'est bien, mais une éthique est indispensable.

----------


## Bambou06

Je n'ai pas dis que je ne ferais pas le myélogramme, je dis juste que j'essayerais de savoir le but de ce nouvel examen qui nécessite tout de même une anesthésie pour la puce .....et qu'ensuite je me poserais la question.... mais ce dont je suis sûre c'est que Sylvie prendra la bonne décision pour Teva !

----------


## borneo

Oui, bien sûr.

Quand mon chien a fait sa hernie discale, il a été envisagé de lui faire un myélogramme (ou myélographie) pour voir l'étendue des dégâts. Pas mal de gens du forum des teckels (chiens très atteints par cette pathologie) me l'ont déconseillé, en raison des risques. Comme il n'était pas envisagé d'opérer mon chien, la myélographie n'aurait servi à rien. Bref, je remercie ceux qui m'ont mise en garde et qui m'ont fait renoncer.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Teva est de retour à la maison
Je dois la ramené la semaine prochaine pour prise de sang,afin de vérifier si les globules rouges remontent.
L' examen en question sera peut etre fait seulement si la prise de sang est négative
Cette examen tres bien expliqué par l'oncologue ne comporte aucun risque,il est fait dans le ventre,sous anesthésie
locale,aussi rapide que prise de sang
Il a pour but Tessa de confirmer si la baisse est due à son cancer ou non
Si c'est le cas rien à faire d'autres,pas de traitement proposé.
Mais de toute façon,la miss est costaud,et elle m'a promise une remontée des globules tres rapidement.
Je la trouve en forme,pas plus fatiguée avec cette nouvelle mollécule,mange,et n'a pas maigrie
La miss Geoy est magnifique,elle a l'air musclé,avec les ballades et baignades que peut lui offrir sa maitresse,elle est superbe
A bientot 
Coucou Foxane

----------


## porcigarou

Bonjour, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas donné signe de vie, mais je continue de temps en temps de venir aux nouvelles. Je suis avec intérêt la santé de Téva, la dernière des combattante du groupe du début...
J'espère que ses globules vont très vite remonter! Courage!
Geoy est magnifique, c'est impressionnant un tel gabarit!
Gaïa a elle aussi bien grandit, bon juste 29 kilos, mais c'est déjà pas mal! Elle est devenue très complice avec Thémis, et l'a beaucoup aidé à supporter le départ de Saphie. (elle m'a beaucoup aidé aussi!).
Je vais tenter de mettre une photo des 2 copines...

----------


## porcigarou



----------


## Bambou06

Coucou, je suis persuadée aussi que les GR de notre battante vont remonter !! Je croise les doigts pour elle et j'y crois dur comme fer :-) Déjà si la miss est bien et ne souffre pas c'est le principal. Je comprends mieux maintenant la nécessité de cet examen et si il n'y a aucun risque pour Teva et que c'est rapide c'est génial. C'est que moi je m'inquiète à 8000 km pour la miss :-) 
Merci pour Geoy, et effectivement elle peut être musclée avec ses séances de natation :-) je me régale avec ma puce, c'est que du bonheur même quand elle fait des bêtises.
Porcigarou, je suis très heureuse d'avoir de tes nouvelles et celles de tes deux superbes toutous, c'est génial que Thémis s'entende aussi bien avec Gaia, en tout cas elles sont trop mignonnes l'une contre l'autre. Geoy aussi a aidè mon vieux chien Muschu qui déprimait après le départ de ma Bambou et comme tu le dis elle m'a énormément aidè aussi, je revis depuis qu'elle est là, c'était trop dur sans Bambou ! 
Sylvie continues de nous donner des news de Teva STP ! Bonne soirée à tous

----------


## foxane

Coucou, j'espère de tout coeur que la santé de notre Téva va vite s'améliorer et qu'elle n'aura pas besoin de ce nouvel examen qui serait une nouvelle épreuve pour la puce !!!! J'espère vraiment que Sylvie va très vite nous donnez de bonnes nouvelles
Porcigarou, tes loulouttes sont vraiment cro belles, elles sont adorables couchées l'une contre l'autre !! ( merci pour la photo )
Je souhaite tout plein de courage à Sylvie et Téva et une bonne journée à tout le monde

----------


## sylvie11

Nous avions un rêve, avoir une femelle  Bouvier Bernois.
Elle est née le 22 Décembre 2002, elle avait 2 mois et demi,elle était seule
dans son parc, car la dernière d’une portée, que personnesouhaitait, car elle avait
une tache blanche sur la nuque (non confirmable)
On l’appellera Teva
Une chienne très intelligente, gentille, obeissante, calme,joueuse, très câline
un trésor…
Et puis un jour, nous avons décidés de prendre un compagnon,et voila Ulan qui intègre
la maison, ils se sont très bien entendus, très complices.
Teva nous a offert un cadeau inoubliable à vivre, une portéede 8 chiots magnifiques,
que nous avons biberonnés jour et nuit.
Des moments magiques
Elle a toujours été une bonne mère bien éduqués ces petits.
Et puis le moment est venu, ou les chiots devaient rejoindreleurs propriétaires
J’ai beaucoup pleurée, mais je savais que nous avions choisides familles aimantes
et amoureux de la race qu’ils seraient bien, et pendantquelques années, nous avons eu des nouvelles régulières, des photos de nosbébés.
Ce sont des chiots bien dans leurs tètes, nous confirmentles propriétaires
Nous sommes ravis
 Titoune,doudoune,doudounette,bibiche,chérie,tousle  s ptits noms que notre chère Teva
répondait volontiers.
Et, puis tu vieillis tu tombes du coffre de la voiture, enrevenant d’une ballade
Tu t’es relevée, tout allait bien, et le lendemain tu étaisparalysée du train arriere,tu ne t’est jamais plainte.
Là le combat commence, Embolie Fibrocartilagineuse
Des examens, pas beaucoup d’espoir de te sauvée, de larééducation que nous avons effectuée nous meme,des massages tous les jours,plusieurs fois, de la patience des semaines très dures
Des ballades,chaque jour ou on te portait avec une serviettesous le ventre pour de fatiguée
le moins possible, lui ré apprendre à marché
Des visites toutes les semaines chez le véto, des progrès demieux en mieux,
Teva est sortit d’affaire, nous a dit le véto, elle varemarcher seule c’est sur
Petit à petit tu as retrouvée de la force, et voila Teva denouveau sur ces pattes
C’est une belle victoire, nous sommes fiers de toi ma belle
Par contre nous avons eu très mal au dos pendant quelquestemps, mais quel bonheur !
Avril 2011, un nouveau combat commence, cancer du Lymphomehaut grade
13,14 Mois, peut être + ou - …Un an déjà, ça passe tropvite !!
Quel combat contre cette saleté maladie !
Tu as été courageuse ma belle toujours et encore
Nous sommes Jeudi, en rentrant du travail, je t’ai trouvéfatiguée, ne tenant pas sur tes pattes
J’ai foncé à l’école véto, après un coup de fil, ilst’attendaient et t’ont pris en charge de suite
Le diagnostic est réservé, nous n’y croyons plus
Tu t’es éteinte d’une crise cardiaque
Nous t’aimons ma belle, tu es allé rejoindre Sonny que tuaimais tant
Adieu ma belle
La « star » de l’école vétérinaire, nous a dit lemédecin
Sylvie

----------


## Chinooka

Cela fait plusieurs jours que je suis ce post avec beaucoup d'émotion mais en silence, ne pouvant partager votre expérience dans ce domaine (sauf que la petite bichonne de Maman est partie d'un lymphome mais en quelques jours à 13/14 ans).

Sylvie, je suis vraiment de tout coeur avec toi. Bravo de t'être battue avec Teva comme tu l'as fait et de l'avoir accompagnée jusqu'au bout, c'est ça l'amour. Je t'envoie beaucoup de courage pour surmonter ce grand vide  :: 

Courage aussi à toutes celles qui ont perdu leur amour poilu précédemment de cette sale maladie. Je vous trouve toutes bien courageuses  ::

----------


## porcigarou

Au revoir Téva... Tu  rejoins aujourd'hui des compagnons de lutte...
C'est  idiot, mais je pleures en lisant le message de Sylvie. ..
Bravo Sylvie pour votre combat à toi et Teva! Elle s'est bien battue la choupette!
Le vide va être très grand, surtout quand on les a entourés avec autant d'amour! Courage Sylvie! Il faudra du temps...

----------


## Bambou06

Je viens juste de voir ton message Sylvie, je pleure comme si je perdais une seconde fois ma Bambou !! Tu peux être fière de ta puce qui a été exceptionnelle pendant tout son combat, Bravo à toi aussi Sylvie pour l'avoir autant aimé et entouré, Téva était une chienne d'exception j'en suis persuadée et son départ doit être très dur à vivre, j'imagine le grand vide que tu dois ressentir.
Elle est partie retrouver ta Sonny et Ma Bambou, je suis sure qu'elle était attendue là haut et que maintenant nos pépettes tant aimées sont ensemble et veillent sur nous.
RIP belle Téva ! 
Je pense trés fort à toi Sylvie courage, très gros bisous depuis la guadeloupe.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous et merrci de vos messages
Elle nous manque c'est terrible.
Jeudi lorsque je l'ai emmené,elle était épuisée,tenait difficilement sur ses pattes,ses muqueuses étaient pales
Sa prise de sang n'était pas bonne,ses Globules rouges avaient de nouveau chuté,et les vétos étaient inquiets
Elle restait quand meme attentive à nos paroles et caresses
Apres avoir effectué une échographie abdominale,ils se sont rendus compte qu'elle avait du sang  dans l'abdomen
Nous pensions à son hernie qui avait laché,mais c'était un organe qui saignait,et ils ne pouvaient nous dire lesquel
Ils pensaient à la rate ou le foie qui pouvaient etre ravagés par son cancer
Ils l'ont mis de suite sous perfusion,nous l'avons laissée 
Ils envisageaient une transfusion sanguine par la suite
Une apres midi d'attente interminable et d'angoisse
On nous a posés la question"Si Teva" fait un arret cardiaque acceptez vous la réanimation ?
Nous avons répondus Non,et puis OUI,et puis NON,nous sommes perdus
Teva a été transfusée,et lors de cette transfusion,elle s'est levée d'un coup avec le peu de force qu'elle avait
et s'est écroulée d'un arret cardiaque
Ca été tres rapide,et ils ont confirmés que de toute façon,ils n'auraient pas eu le temps de la réanimée
Son anémie était trop forte
Teva n'a pas souffert à aucun moment elle est partie sereine
Nous sommes restés quelques temps avec elle,pour lui faire nos adieux,elle était belle
Le medecin qui s'est occupé de Teva pendant ses 1 an de traitement,nous a demandés si l'on acceptait un prélevement 
de la rate et du foie afin de confirmer si son déces était du à son cancer
et également de faire avancer la recherche sur le cancer du "lymphome"
Nous avons acceptés,seulement si ils nous garantissaient le "respect" de notre chienne
Ils nous l'on garantit
Les résultats sont tombés,sa rate et son foie étaient indemes
Teva a fait une hémorragie pulmonaire,rien à voir avec son lymphome,peut etre du à un autre cancer,ou la prise de ses 
médocs
Elle allait sur ses 10 ans,elle a été formidable jusqu'au bout,courageuse,sans jamais se plaindre,ni pleuré
C'est un énorme vide pour nous,Ulan la cherche de partout et pleure c'est terrible
Elle sera incinérée jeudi prochain,et récupererons ses cendres,afin qu'elle soit vers Sonny dans notre jardin
Ma petite "Star" de l'école véterinaire,de la Guadeloupe
Teva restera dans la mémoire de tous les étudiants et medecins qui se sont occupée d'elle,elle était tres aimé
ils sont venus la caressés une derniere fois
Je la pleure sans cesse,mais elle a eu tout notre amour pendant toute ces années, elle nous a donné beaucoup de bonheur
Nous sommes fiers de toi ma Doudounette
Tu nous manque trop
Sylvie

----------


## sylvie11



----------


## sylvie11

Il me reste des médicaments de Teva,je veux en faire profiter à quelq'un,notamment du Topalg.. plusieurs boites
contre enveloppe timbrée si cela interresse,m'envoyer un mail privé
Sylvie

----------


## porcigarou

Nous pouvons être fières en effet de nos louloutes, elles se sont battues avec courage, sans jamais se plaindre et en gardant jusqu'au bout leur joie de vivre.
 Les centres de cancérologie animales font avancer la recherche pour les humains, et les soins que nous avons offerts à Saphie, Bambou, Téva aideront peut être les futurs malades de cette putain de maladie!
Courage Sylvie...

----------


## Bambou06

C'est un grand réconfort de savoir que Teva n'a pas souffert et qu'elle est partie sereinement. C'est ce que j'ai voulu pour Bambou, c'est ce qui m'a pousse à lui faire faire l'ultime piqûre. Ça a été le cas aussi pour Saphie et pour Kikou ! Nous pouvons tous être fières de nos loulous, j'espère que ce post servira à d'autres afin de les aider au mieux à gérer cette saleté de cancer. 
J'imagine le grand vide pour Ulan, Muschu mon croisé Bauceron m'a griffè tout le coffre de ma voiture quand il a vu que Bambou ne revenait pas, j'ai même du repeindre l'arrière de ma voiture, il avait perdu du poids et se faisait des plaies de stress, nos animaux ont aussi un manque quand leur copain de toujours sans va, ils ne faut pas sous estimer leur chagrin ! Mais je suis sûre que comme Porcigarou ou comme pour moi tu vas trouver une solution pour apaiser Ulan. Je pense très fort à toi Sylvie, le départ de ta puce clôture un peu ce post et c'est pas facile pour nous aussi, une étape supplémentaire dans le deuil de ma Bambou, alors j'imagine pour toi, qui l'a accompagné de tout ton amour durant cette année qui est passée trop vite ...... Ta pèpette veille sur toi maintenant, courage !

----------


## r'is27

Cela fait un moment que je suis ce post en silence, aujourd'hui je veux juste vous dire que j'ai suivi votre combat auprès de vos loulous si courageux avec admiration.

 ::  Je pense très fort à vous toutes, que vos loulous soient heureux là haut et qu'ils veillent bien sur vous

----------


## sylvie11

Merci

----------


## Bambou06

merci r'is27

----------


## porcigarou

Comme le dit Bambou, le départ de Téva clotûre un peu notre combat, c'est une étape pour nous aussi en effet, nos larmes en sont la preuve.
En tout cas ce post m' a bien aidé dans cette lutte contre la maladie, ce fut un réel réconfort de parler avec vous qui avez vécu la même épreuve ; voir que nos choix étaient les bons.
J'espère que ça pourra aider des maîtres qui auraient à subir les mêmes interrogations.

----------


## foxane

Oh non qu'elle bien triste nouvelle !!! La jolie Téva s'est battue de toutes ses forces contre cette fichue maladie qui a eu raison d'elle, c'est vraiment pas juste !!! Vous vous êtes battue à ses côtés, vous l'avez aidé et ensemble vous avez pu partager quelques mois de plus !!! Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage car leur départ laisse toujours un vide immense. Vos autres poilus vont avoir besoin de vous et c'est ensemble que vous aller avancer tout en gardant Téva bien au chaud au fond de votre coeur, là où elle est pour toujoursssssssss
J'espère ne jamais avoir à lutter contre cette maladie mais soyez sure que je garderais votre post en mémoire, et qu'il sera source de référence dans la prise de mes éventuelles décisions. Je vous remercie de nous avoir fait partager votre douloureuse exprience mais qui a été aussi remplie d'espoirs ........ Tout n'est jamais perdu, il faut savoir se battre, tout en respectant l'animal comme vous avez si bien su le faire 
Je suis sure qu'aujourd'hui Téva a retrouvé tous nos compagnons et qu'elle a déja allumé sa petite étoile !!!
Plein de courage.........

----------


## sylvie11

Merci à tous pour vos messages,ça fait chaud au coeur
sylvie

----------


## Kybou!

Moi aussi je sors les mouchoirs Sylvie ... Obélix a été endormi pq il commençait lui aussi à avoir des micro hémorragies internes (ce n'était donc plus qu'une question d'heures et ma véto redoutait un éclatement de la rate; ce qui aurait énormément fait souffrir le chien) ... J'ai l'impression de revivre mon pire cauchemar en te lisant ...

Je n'ai pas les mots, 6 ans plus tard, je n'ai toujours pas oublié l'état dans lequel j'étais lorsqu'il m'a quittée ... Je te souhaite énormément de courage ! Téva était une battante, sois fière d'elle ! Si tu as besoin d'en parler, n'hésite pas mais sache qu'aujourd'hui, ton seul allié, c'est le temps ...

----------


## foxane

Le temps passe j'espère que vous allez mieux même si je sais que votre puce vous manque !!!

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour Foxane
Elle nous manque beaucoup,notre tristesse est toujours présente,mais elle s'estompe peu à peu,
car nous lui avons donnés tellement d'amour,et fait tellement de choses pour elle pour qu'elle soit heureuse
Nous avons reçu un compte rendu de l'hospitalisation de Teva,avec les sinceres condoléances de l'équipe
qui a soigné notre Teva jusqu'a la fin
Nous sommes tres touchés par cette attention
Elle a marqué son passage à l'école véto,par sa gentillesse,son éducation, son courage et ses" clowneries"
D'ailleurs nous leur avons envoyés nos remerciements ainsi qu'une photo de notre doudounette
Nous attendons maintenant le retour de ses cendres,afin d'etre enterré aupres de Sonny,au pied de notre chene.
Ulan semble avoir compris qu'elle ne reviendrait pas,depuis que je lui ai parlé (ça va peut etre semblé ridicule 
pour certains) sous les conseils de mon véto,mais en attendant ça marche
Voila,sur ce,bonne journée à tous
sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous,je vous fait part d'un mail reçu par le docteur véterinaire qui s'est occupée de notre Teva,pendant 1 an.
Merci beaucoup pour votre mail, c’est toujours touchant de recevoir de tels témoignages. Il est vrai que nous faisons notre maximum pour offrir une qualité de vie la plus agréable possible aux animaux que nous suivons, et je pense que ça a effectivement été le cas pour Teva. Merci pour votre investissement pendant cette année, et pour la confiance que vous nous avez témoignée, c’était essentiel pour les soins portés à Teva.
Je ne manquerai pas de faire passer votre mail à l’ensemble des personnes (personnel, étudiants et équipe enseignante) qui se sont occupées de votre chienne. Du fait que nous suivions Teva depuis presque un an, ces personnes sont très nombreuses, ce qui rendait Teva très populaire et connue auprès des membres de l’école. Elle aura été une chienne fantastique lors de ses passages au sein de notre structure, et j’aimerais personnellement que tous les animaux puissent être comme elle !

Je regrette de ne pas avoir pu être là pour pouvoir la revoir une dernière fois et l’accompagner jusqu’au bout. Nous nous attachons beaucoup aux animaux que nous suivons si régulièrement de cette façon, et c’est toujours avec une pointe de tristesse et de nostalgie que nous les voyons partir... Je suis malheureusement en formation sur Paris, ce qui explique mon absence d’il y a 15 jours.

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Sylvie,

Tres joli hommage rendu à Teva par l'école vétérinaire, on sent bien en lisant cela que la belle Teva a été très très bien encadrée ! Et bien traitée ! J'aurais tellement aimé que ma Bambou aie pu bénéficier d'une telle attention ...... 
C'est une bonne chose d'avoir parlè à Ulan, je l'ai fait également avec mon vieux Muschu au départ de Bambou et je l'ai fait aussi avec Bambou la vieille de la laisser partir et je pense que les deux m'ont compris et que Bambou était en accord avec mon choix ! En tout cas je comprends que cela t'ai soulagé un peu ! 
Je suis contente aussi d'apprendre que ta souffrance s'attenue un petit peu.... Il te faudra du temps ....
courage Sylvie !

----------


## porcigarou

Bonjour,

Très belle preuve d'investissement affectif de votre vétérinaire. On sent en effet que Téva a été bien entouré. 
Au décès de Saphie, j'ai choisit mon vétérinaire de ville, il m'a surpris, lui qui paraît plutôt froid au premier abord a été très ému de devoir endormir Saphie, il était à la limite des larmes. J'ai prévenu ensuite par téléphone l'équipe de la clinique d'oncologie où était suivi Saphie, et j'ai été surprise de recevoir par courrier les condoléances du vétérinaire et de l'équipe, je ne m'y attendais pas... 
Nos louloutes ont été suivies dans d'excellentes conditions! 
Je me suis d'ailleurs posé la question de retourner à la clinique d'oncologie pour leur présenter Gaïa, mais je n'en ai pas encore la force... trop de souvenirs...peut être dans quelques temps...

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous
Voilà,Teva a rejoint notre petite Sonny au pied du grand chene...
Une épreuve pas facile 
sylvie

----------


## foxane

C'était une épreuve mais cette fois vous savez où elle est, tout prêt de vous !! Vous pouvez être fière de votre Téva, elle s'est montrée très courageuse. Téva restera à jamais dans votre coeur et surement dans la mémoire de tous ceux qui l'on cotoyé, dans la notre aussi !!!
Continuer à nous donner des nouvelles du bout de chou !!! Plein de courage à vous !!
Bonsoir à Bamboue et Geoy !!

----------


## Bambou06

RIP belle Teva ! 
Il Faudrait créer un nouveau post afin de clôturer cette tragique expérience ! Et de continuer à avoir des nouvelles de nos loulous : Ulan et Kaly + les deux merveilles de Foxane, Gaia et ma Geoy ! 
Cette dernière épreuve va te permettre Sylvie de faire le deuil de ta belle, j'espère que la douleur liée à son départ s'estompe un peu tous les jours, je suis en vacances au Costa Rica mais je continue malgré tout à bien penser à toi et aux tiens.
courage et gros câlins à tous les autres loulous !

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour à tous
Nous avons découvert que notre petit Kaly est un chasseur de souris,qu'il ramene volontier à la maison
Aujourd'hui,il fait beau,on va le mettre dans la piscine
Ulan va bien,mais reste calme,et recommence à regarder si on ramene Teva,lorsque l'on revient en voiture.
J'espere que Miss Geoy se porte bien ainsi que les loulouttes de Foxane et Porcigarou.
A bientot
sylvie

----------


## Bambou06

Coucou Sylvie,

J'ai récupéré Geoy samedi à notre retour de vacances. La miss va bien, elle a grandi et a muri aussi !!! 
De plus en plus belle et costaud la puce, son copain Muschu était ravi également de la retrouver, bref tout est ok ! 
Je vais faire des photos de la miss cette semaine et je les posterai.
Bien contente d'avoir de bonnes nouvelles de Kaly et Ulan, j'espère que du coté de Foxane tout va pour le mieux.
Caresses aux poilus. A bientôt.

----------


## Anakym

Bonsoir a tous, 
je n ai pas résister à l envie de vous écrire après avoir Lu vos messages. Tout d abord toutes mes condoléances aux maîtres qui ont perdu leur amour de chien. 
Cela fait un mois et demi que ma chienne anakym un boxer de 7 ans à été diagnostiquée d un lymphome type b très agressif. Diagnostiquée le mardi on a commencer la chimio en urgence le vendredi car les ganglions l empêchaient de respirer. Le iud rôlage à fait son effet !! Heureusement. Mon veto habituel m avait dit que ce n était pas grave et que les ganglions allaient diminués tous seuls au mois d août !! Heureusement l oncologie que g vu par la suite à su agir à temps ! Donc l'hydrolyse, puis onco avec endoxan , puis une semaine d arrêt car les fab ne suivaient pas et reprise des deux dernières semaines de la phase d attaque à l onco. Ana a toujours des petits ennuis gastriques sauf à la dernière injection ou la elle a fait une indigestion avec dilatation de l estomac et donc deux d hôpital. Maintenant elle est en repos jusqu au 10 novembre avec la corti réduite de moitié. Le problème c que les ganglions ont repris du volume, rien a voir avec le départ, aujourd hui ceux du cou sont gros comme une noisette mais cela m'inquiète, donc je sollicite vos avis. Est ce du à la baisse de cortisone ? Est ce une reprise du cancer ? Juste après la phase d attaque, cela m inquiète vraiment !
merci de vos réponses ( je suis quelqu un de très angoissé naturellement ")

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour
Tout d'abord,ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que le cancer du Lymphome ne se guérit pas.
Avec les chimios et médocs,le chien peut vivre normalement et sa vie peut etre prolongé de 1 an,voire un peu +
Les ganglions dans le cou,de la taille de noisette n'est pas catastrophique,il arrive parfois qu'ils soient de taille d'une orange.
Il existe plusieurs mollécules,que l'oncologue a du vous parlez
Le cancer peut etre en rémission quelque temps
Attention sous cortisone,votre chienne peut manger n'importe quoi,il faut la surveillée de pres.
Je vous souhaite du courage,pour nous ne regrettons absolument tous ce que nous avons fait pour notre Teva
Coucou à Miss Geoy
Sylvie

----------


## Anakym

Bonjour, 
oui je connais toutes ces molécules, mercredi si tout va bien, nous faisons une chimio d Adri et j espère que tout cela va se tasser un peu. Même si elle ne guérit pas, je voudrais pouvoir encore profiter d elle. En plus elle est en train d apprendre à marcher à mon fils, c vraiment une chienne super.
merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, désolée de vous rappeler ces souvenirs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour, 
oui je connais toutes ces molécules, mercredi si tout va bien, nous faisons une chimio d Adri et j espère que tout cela va se tasser un peu. Même si elle ne guérit pas, je voudrais pouvoir encore profiter d elle. En plus elle est en train d apprendre à marcher à mon fils, c vraiment une chienne super.
merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, désolée de vous rappeler ces souvenirs.

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour,surtout motivez là à manger car elle aura apres sa chimio pas trop d'appétit,faites lui des bons repas tous ce qu'elle aime
Il ne faut pas qu'elle perd trop de poids
Gatez là un max,beaucoup d'amour,de patience
N'hésitez pas si vous avez besoin de conseils,d'idées cela ne m'embete pas d'en parler,notre Teva est bien sur toujours dans notre coeur
cette période est difficile à vivre lorsque l'on commence les chimios,fatigue,angoisse,stress
Bon courage à vous et caresses à Ana

----------


## pitoune04

Bonjour à tous ,
Dans un élan de désespoir suite a un diagnostique de lymphome sur ma chienne je suis arrivée sur votre site et sais que vous êtes particulierement en position de comprendre.
Je vous écris du Québec, ma chienne , une labrador croisée bouledogue américain de 8 an et demi a un lymphome, j'ai appris la nouvelle hier et depuis je ne fais que pleurer ... ce qui n'arrangera pas la situation. La vétérinaire ma offert les mêmes possibilitées que pour vous , bien que ne soyant pas ds le même pays ... j'ai besoin de vos commentaires sur la chimio canine .... les opinions sont tres diversifiées , j'ai la tête qui tourne, mal au coeur juste a penser la faire euthanasier sans même faire un petit effort quelconque mais je ne veux pas non plus qu'elle souffre. Avez-vous été aussi désemparee lors du diagnostique ? La chimio, bien que dans ma situation l'issue risque d'etre la meme vous a-t-elle pemis de vous préparer psychologiquement? Je ne veux pas être égoiste, mais je ne suis pas prete a perdre ma chienne qui m'a pratiquement sauvé la vie il y a quelques années.
Je sais que vous l'avez vécu car j'ai lu toutes vos discussions . merci à l'avance de vos commentaires , je dois faire vite car sans chimio je n'ai même pas un mois  :Frown:

----------


## sylvie11

Bonsoir Pitoune
Il y a eu beaucoup de discussions sur ce sujet concernant la souffrance des chiens en chimios.
Je vous donne mon avis
Nous regrettons absolument pas les chimios qui ont été faites à notre Teva,la souffrance non, la fatigue oui,parfois
Il est difficile de prendre une telle décision,mais je pense que votre chienne peut vivre normalement sous chimio encore quelques temps
De toute façon,il n'y a pas de guérison pour le lymphome,juste des rémissions.
L'espérance de vie est de 1 an voir + selon les chiens
C'est un combat de tous les jours,c'est dur et il faut vous préparez
Chouchoutez là au maximum,profitez d'elle,mais ne lui montrez pas votre tristesse,elle le sentira
Bon courage à vous
Une pensée pour notre Teva ainsi que Bambou nos combattantes courageuses et les autres dont j'ai oublié les noms
Sylvie

----------


## Chinooka

Bonsoir Pitoune.

Je n'ai jamais été dans ce cas mais je suis de tout coeur avec vous et avec tous ceux qui sont concernés par cette saleté de maladie. Il y a deux posts récents en ce moment qui parlent aussi de ce sujet :

lymphome malin de haut grade et chimio

Boxer de 15 mois atteint d'un Lymphome de haut grade..

Un grand bonjour de Belgique à votre merveilleux pays  ::

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour à tous ,
> Dans un élan de désespoir suite a un diagnostique de lymphome sur ma chienne je suis arrivée sur votre site et sais que vous êtes particulierement en position de comprendre.
> Je vous écris du Québec, ma chienne , une labrador croisée bouledogue américain de 8 an et demi a un lymphome, j'ai appris la nouvelle hier et depuis je ne fais que pleurer ... ce qui n'arrangera pas la situation. La vétérinaire ma offert les mêmes possibilitées que pour vous , bien que ne soyant pas ds le même pays ... j'ai besoin de vos commentaires sur la chimio canine .... les opinions sont tres diversifiées , j'ai la tête qui tourne, mal au coeur juste a penser la faire euthanasier sans même faire un petit effort quelconque mais je ne veux pas non plus qu'elle souffre. Avez-vous été aussi désemparee lors du diagnostique ? La chimio, bien que dans ma situation l'issue risque d'etre la meme vous a-t-elle pemis de vous préparer psychologiquement? Je ne veux pas être égoiste, mais je ne suis pas prete a perdre ma chienne qui m'a pratiquement sauvé la vie il y a quelques années.
> Je sais que vous l'avez vécu car j'ai lu toutes vos discussions . merci à l'avance de vos commentaires , je dois faire vite car sans chimio je n'ai même pas un mois


Attention, ce n'est pas la chimio ou l'euthanasie, loin de là. Si c'est ce que vous dit votre véto, il fait pression sur vous pour accepter la chimio. 
Chez les chiens comme chez les humains, il faut peser le pour et le contre. Il y a une 3e voie, qui est palliative, et à mon avis plus indiquée chez un animal âgé. Il s'agit de l'accompagner par un traitement à la cortisone, qui lui donne une assez bonne qualité de vie.

Les temps de survie sans chimio donnés par les vétos sont bidons, en fait, c'est pour forcer la main. Ma véto à moi m'a dit que son expérience ne lui montre pas grande différence de survie avec et sans chimio.

Courage, c'est une sale maladie, j'ai connu deux chiens qui l'ont eue.

----------


## sylvie11

Pas d'accord du tout avec vous Bornéo !
La cortisone c'est 3 mois de vie  maximum ! la chimio beaucoup + !

----------


## Kybou!

> Pas d'accord du tout avec vous Bornéo !
> La cortisone c'est 3 mois de vie  maximum ! la chimio beaucoup + !


Je suis entièrement d'accord !!! On a entamé la chimio beaucoup trop tard pour mon chien (1 mois après le diagnostic), pendant ce temps, il était donc sous cortisone ... Il a eu 3 séances de chimio, il est décédé 1 mois plus tard, il venait tout juste de "fêter" ses 4 ans ... Sans chimio et sous cortisone, c'est 2 mois MAX pour un jeune chien, 3 mois pour un chien plus âgé !

----------


## borneo

> Pas d'accord du tout avec vous Bornéo !
> La cortisone c'est 3 mois de vie  maximum ! la chimio beaucoup + !


C'est ce que disent certains vétos. Je connais un chien qui a vécu huit mois avec de la cortisone par intermittences. Et je vous rapporte les paroles de ma véto, qui soigne des chiens atteints de cette pathologie. Ensuite, c'est à chacun de se faire sa propre opinion.

----------


## borneo

Les stats indiquent les mois de survie après le diagnostic. Or, les premiers signes sont très discrets, des ganglions inhabituels. Un maître attentif peut s'en rendre compte, mais sur un chien à poil long, ça ne se voit pas du tout. Ce stade peut durer des mois, et si on n'a pas déjà un chien mort de ça, on n'y est pas forcément attentif.

Si les maîtres consultent quand le chien a d'autres symptômes (fièvre, diarrhée, etc...) là, effectivement, le chien a peu de mois devant lui. Certains sont déjà mourants, (un chien qui vivait en chenil, par exemple, chez qui on le diagnostique tardivement)

Il faut donc se méfier des chiffres qui sont avancés dans cette maladie.

----------


## Kybou!

Bah, pour ma part, c'est du vécu ... Ma véto n'encourage pas la chimio (c'est pour cette raison que je l'ai entamée 1 mois plus tard), parce qu'elle nous l'avait déconseillée à la base ... Mais je n'arrivais pas à accepter l'idée de ne pas tout mettre en oeuvre pour tenter de sauver mon chien donc je me suis quand même lancée dans un protocole de chimio ... 

Le spécialiste qui a soigné mon loulou a un jour eu le cas d'un loulou de 10 ans atteint d'un lymphome ... Et bien, ce chien a eu 5 ans de rémission grâce à la chimio ... Certes, c'est rare mais ça arrive et ça reste, à mon sens, la preuve qu'il faut y croire ... Toute sa carrière, ce véto l'a consacrée à la recherche et au traitement du lymphome donc je pense qu'il sait de quoi il parle ... 

Toutefois, il le dit au même titre que ma véto, un lymphome, sous cortisone et sans chimio, c'est 2 mois max de sursis (3 pour les vieux loulous) !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Non, cette question, je l'ai posée, quand la maladie pointe le bout de son nez, ça va très vite ... Donc entre le moment où le lymphome apparait et où les premiers signes sont vraiment visibles (souvent un gonflement flagrant des ganglions), il ne s'écoule pas plus de 2 mois (grand max là aussi) ! Ceci dit, ils tablent davantage sur 1 mois et demi donc tout au plus, ça laisse 4 mois en tout et pour tout ....

----------


## sylvie11

Bornéo
Vous n'avez visiblement pas eu de chiens atteint de cette maladie,sauf des personnes que vous connaissez !
Les propriétaires elles, savent de quoi elle parlent !

----------


## borneo

Allez, d'accord  ::

----------


## sparrow & gwen

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai malheureusement eu mon chien touché par un lymphome et c'est assez foudroyant.
Il a été diagnostiqué en janvier de cette année et s'est éteint il y a quelques jours à nos cotés.

C'est lors de l'ablation de sa rate que le vétérinaire a vu deux nodules dessus.
Après examens,on nous annonce un cancer et un stade 4 sur 5.
Le vétérinaire y voit un cancer différent car il n'a pas de ganglions touchés,ni petites boules.
Le cancer s'attaque aux organes vitaux:la rate puis le foie et à la fin les poumons.
Mon chien est condamné à 4ans.
Déjà,il avait une insuffisance pancréatique depuis sa naissance mais avec un traitement,il vivait normalement.

Après une rechute,on lui donne des corticoïdes. Le vétérinaire nous annonce une espérance entre 3 et 6mois,il ne vivra qu'1 mois de plus.
On ne peut pas vraiment prédire le temps,tout dépend de l'évolution de la maladie. Une chose est sûre,il aura très bien profité de ce dernier mois à nos cotés,il jouait,courait dans le jardin,il avait une vie presque "normale".
C'est seulement le dernier jour qu'il a du mal à respirer et qu'il succomba quelques heures plus tard,à la maison,dans son sommeil.

Voilà pourquoi je souhaite beaucoup de courage aux maîtres dont leur petit coeur sont touchés par cette maladie,c'est une dure épreuve.

----------


## Chinooka

Encore un jeune chien, c'est affolant...  ::   Une petite boxer de 15 mois a succombé elle aussi il y a quelques jours.

Que vous dire à part que je suis de tout coeur avec vous et vous envoie beaucoup de courage pour surmonter ce grand vide   ::

----------


## sparrow & gwen

Merci à vous Chinooka.

----------


## lucile67

c'est bien triste, incroyable de voir tous ces animaux jeunes touchés comme ça. Ca devient très inquiètant. Je suis vraiment désolée pour vous.

----------


## sparrow & gwen

Merci Lucile.
La vie est trop injuste.

----------


## minouchka2a

bonjour, mon labrador de onze ans a un lymphome de haut grade, tout a débuté par une grosse masse au ventre, opération en urgence
masse retiré 15 CM de diamêtre, après analyses cancereux, je n ai pas opté pour la chimio ni cortisone, vu son age. Certains chiens supporte très bien la chimio et gagne ainsi du temps, c est vraiment au cas par cas, que vous conseille votre véto,quel changement y a t il eu chez votre chien;en ce moment tupo ne mange presque plus,ni croquette ,ni paté, il vomit régulièrement, tousse, a du mal a marcher,je lui donne des traitement a base de plante pour favoriser son appétit, de la vitamine C mais je ne sais pas quoi faire pour l aider merci pour vos réponses qui m aiderais a lui rendre sa fin de vie plus facile

----------


## borneo

Les plantes ne soulageront pas ses douleurs, je pense qu'il est *URGENT* de lui donner la cortisone qui lui permettrait de continuer à vivre encore un peu dans des conditions acceptables. Si tu refuses la cortisone pour des raisons philosophiques, eh bien laisse-le partir dignement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Excuse-moi d'être aussi directe, mais je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai perdu un chien d'un lymphome, à l'âge de 14 ans 1/2. Il a passé 6 mois sous cortisone, je n'imagine même pas ce qu'il aurait souffert sans.  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Refuser la cortisone, c'est refuser des soins palliatifs ... Je ne souhaite ça à aucun être vivant ... Et oui, il doit beaucoup souffrir ...  ::  

Philosophie ou pas, je m'en fous, ce qui importe, c'est le bien-être du chien ... Je serais prête à mettre ttes mes convictions/croyances à la poubelle pour le bien-être de mes chiens ...

----------


## rafaela13

pas de rapport vraiment, mais mon chien a les poumons morts (pas cancéreux par contre), je ne peux plus lui donner de cortisone car il a des ulcères cornéens bien gros (traités depuis maintenant plus d'un mois). Je dois donc  traiter ses poumons avec des antibios mais c'est peu efficace. 
Franchement parfois ça devient compliqué  :: 


Courage Minouchka, je rejoins les filles pour la cortisone.
 Je sais que quand il aura trop de mal à respirer, je lui donnerai la cortisone,,, même si ça veut dire que cela entraînera des problèmes pour ses yeux... et peut-être la perte de ses yeux..

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour 
Apres notre combat avec Teva, Ulan vient de nous quitté d'un cancer de la prostate.
Nous avons pris la décision de le soulagé la nuit derniere.
Tu nous manque,c'est terrible
Sylvie

----------


## Chinooka

De tout coeur avec vous  ::  Le vide est immense même si on sait qu'on les a soulagés par amour  ::

----------


## bambou28

bonjour a vous tous

je lie vos messages depuis le debut.
et sa fou les boules de voir tous c'est compagnon qui sont partie 
les un apres les autres

j'ai un shih tzu agée de 6 ans et j'ai appris le 31 mars 2014
qu'il avait un lymphone malin
j'ai chercher partout sur internet si yavai une solution miraculeuse et maleureusement yen a pas
ya bien la chimio ,mais faut t'il encore avoir les moyens financier de la faire ( 3000 a 4000 euro )
et pour ganer 6 ou 7 mois supplementaire 
esque quelqu'un a entendu parler de la greffe de cellule souche 
ya t'il des information a se sujet ?
quesque la PREDNISINE ?
mon bambou est pour l'instant sous cortisone 
il a des boules partout.......
bref ri

----------


## christelle 1907

Bonsoir,
j'ai appris jeudi que ma chienne de 8 ans avait un cancer des ganglions.  :Frown: 
J'ai été chez le véto il y a 2 semaines car elle ne mangé plus, il a fait une prise de sang car il ne savait pas ce qu'elle pouvait avoir. En l'auscultant, il a constaté que les glandes de sa gorge été un peu gonflée mais rien d'alarment. Il lui a fait une piqure de cortisone et une antibiotiques en attendant les résultats. et le soir elle remangé un peu. Les résultat de la prise de sang, apparemment un problème au foie. Ca a duré 10 jours et le 11éme elle ne remangé plus. De retour au véto, les ganglions de la gorge on encore gonflé ainsi que sur son poitrail et son ventre(un peu en-dessous des côtes). Diagnostic un cancer des ganglions. Il m'a dit qu'on pouvait l'opérée mais il faudrait l'ouvrir un peu partout en espérant pouvoir tout enlever ou alors on pouvait lui donnée de la cortisone (il a préinscrit moderin 32mg) pour qu'elle vive bien pendant quelque temps (semaine à 3 mois maximum). Donc j'ai décidé la cortisone et il m'a donné medrol 32mg. 
Connaissez vous le différence entre les deux? je dois lui donnée 2/j pendant 3 jours puis 1/j. Elle ne fait plus que 30kg.
J'ai commencé son traitement hier soir et +-4h après elle remangé un peu.
Donc elle en n'a eu que 3 jusque maintenant et j'ai l'impression qu' elle a du mal a respirer. 
Es ce normal avec la cortisone???
Ou c'est ses ganglions qui l'empêche de respirer??? 
avez vous eu la même chose???

Mon chien représente beaucoup pour moi, je veux qu'elle reste en vie mais je ne veux surtout pas qu'elle souffre. Es ce que la cortisone pourrait le faire souffrir???

----------


## borneo

La cortisone va la soulager, surtout donne-lui ce que le véto a prescrit.

Un lymphome, ça ne s’opère pas. Je pense que le véto parlait par métaphore.

----------


## bambou28

bonjour
juste pour dire que mon pti bambou est partie au paradi des wawa 

sa c'est degrader subitement en deux jour

esque le lymphome peut attaquer le cerveau d'un chien ?

merci

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour, quel age a votre chien et de qu'elle race ?
Le lymphome ne s'opére pas, je ne connais pas les médicaments que le véto vous a donné, la cortisone ne fait que garder le chien en vie quelques temps (semaine, mois) 
Que votre chien perd du poids, cela fait partie de la maladie, qu'il est du mal à respirer aussi, les ganglions enflent,et peuvent être parfois de la taille d'une balle de Ping pong ou de tennis, pour notre Teva,nous avons choisis la chimio qui l'a maintenue en vie pendant 1 an, mais c'est très difficile, prise de sang,echo,radio,chimio,toutes les mois ce qui est aussi très onéreux, et demande de la disponibilité
Malheureusement ,le lymphome ne se guérit pas, donner lui beaucoup d'Amour, profitez en un max,gatez le
Bon courage à vous

----------


## christelle 1907

c'est une petite femelle beauceronne de 8 ans
je suis encore choquée car elle n'avait aucun symptôme qui pouvez envisagée cela. Je pensé qu'il y avait un problème avec ses croquette ou avec ses dents car elle ne mangé plus que des choses facile a avaler comme certaines charcuterie et viande.
En tout cas c'est une saleté de maladie qui évolue très vite et fait de gros dégâts en seulement quelque jours  ::

----------


## le gall

Ma basset hound a été opérée en février 2013 d'un lymphome intestinal. L'opération a été longue, elle n'a plus d'iléum, peu de jéjunum et le peu qui reste est connecté au colon. 15 jours après l'opération, nous avons commencé la chimiothérapie, à raison d'une séance toutes les trois semaines. A chaque fois une nouvelle molécule qui est reutilisée toutes les trois fois. 
Au mois de septembre 2013, le lymphome est parti dans l'uvée antérieure de l'œil droit. Scanner, pas de métastases à un autre endroit. Du coup, chimio en induction, c'est à dire une fois par semaine pendant trois semaines. Elle supportait relativement mal la vincristine et il a fallu la mettre une semaine sous perfusion pour la remonter, j'ai vraiment cru la perdre, elle n'avait plus de force.
Depuis, pas de récidives. La chimio est espacée toutes les cinq semaines depuis un mois et est limitée à deux molécules qu'elle supporte bien. La vincristine ne fait plus partie de son traitement.
Elle est en parfait état, a regrossi (21 kg après son opération, 27 kg aujourd'hui), mange comme un petit ogre et s'amuse avec les autres. 
Cela fait maintenant 15 mois qu'elle est en traitement, et je prie tous les jours pour que cette "horreur" ne refasse pas son apparition à un autre endroit puisque, effectivement, le lymphome ne se soigne pas.
Des détracteurs de la chimio, je sais qu'il y en a beaucoup. Dans mon cas, je ne regrette nullement d'avoir fait ce traitement, elle est toujours là, est gaie et profite de sa vie.

----------


## christelle 1907

Et voila ma petite fifille est partie aujourd'hui un peu avant midi... :: 

Je suis vraiment dégoutée...

Comme tu me manques déjà... ma pauvre petite pupuce....je ne t'oublierai jamais... ::

----------


## sylvie11

Bon courage à vous

----------


## benedicte24

Bonjour je viens rejoindre cette discussion car c'est suite a une laparotomie en decembre que mon veto a diagnostiqué un lymphome ganglionnaire a cellule blastique chez ma chienne husky de 10 ans.
Je me suis bien renseigné sur le sujet mais en lisant tous les messages sur le net je m'aperçois que beaucoup de chiens ont des ganglions apparents ou qui se sentent sous la peau.
Pour ma chienne il n'en est rien.
Elle a eu un traitement a base de cortisone et nous allons commencer la chimio lundi prochain.C'est 4 ou 6 séances qui seront espacés de 3 semaines
Mon veto souhaite lui faire une monotherapie a base d'un seul produit la doxorubicine........connaissez vous ce produit et les effets indésirables ? ( j'ai lu toxicité cardiaque a dose trop repetés ).

J'ai tres peur pour elle mais malgré son age c'est une chienne tres vive, une petite boule d'energie donc on essais.
Merci si vous avez des témoignages sur la doxorubicine.

----------


## benedicte24

Personne au sujet de. La doxorubicine ?

----------


## le gall

Cette molécule a été utilisée pour ma chienne pour le traitement du lymphome intestinale.
L'adriamycine a effectivement une grande toxicité cardiaque et il ne faut visiblement pas dépasser 6 injections. Cette molécule me faisait très peur et mon vétérinaire l'a remplacée par de la mitoxantrone, moins toxique.
 Après l'injection, elle restait une journée en observation à Micent Vet où elle était soignée et je la récupérais le lendemain. Après chaque chimio, elle était en diarrhée pendant une semaine (elle n'avait plus d'iléum), mais l'adriamycine ne lui donnait pas de nausée et ne l'abattait pas comme la vincristine.
Elle m'a quittée le 14 juillet 2014, après 17 mois de traitement ( les vétos lui donnaient 6 mois), détruite par la vincristine qu'il avait fallu lui refaire après une récidive dans l'œil. 
J'avoue que je ne me suis toujours pas remise de sa disparition mais je ne regrette pas de lui avoir permis de rester 17 mois de plus avec nous, 17 mois pendant lesquels elle a vécu sa petite vie avec nous, jouait, profitait de tous les moments
Je vous souhaite plein de courage, mais surtout, ne baissez pas les bras, il faut toujours garder espoir, chaque jour de plus est une victoire sur cette cochonnerie.

----------

